#ubuntu-vn 2011-07-04
<mtngan88> pro giup e xem device wifi voi
<mtngan88> e dung lenh ifconfig nhung ko thay device o dau
<vubuntor118> em có con desktop, chip celeron 2.4, ram 512, hôm trước có cài thử ubuntu 9.04 thấy hơi chậm
<vubuntor118> bác nào tư vấn giúp em với cấu hình đó thì cài cái gì là ổn nhất được ko ạ :)
<vubuntor118> thankss
<cuongmc> Hi all
<cuongmc> minh newbie o day, hien dang gap vuong mac voi viec connect vao usb3g cuar viettel (dung Ubuntu 10.10)
<cuongmc> co ban nao giup duoc ko nhi, tks all
<CoconutCrab> -> forum? :]
<vubuntor029> Cho mình hỏi chút
<vubuntor029> Mình sài ubu 11.04 đang định up kernel lên 2.6.39
<vubuntor029> thì gặp cái lỗi này Unable to locate package linux-headers-2.6.39-0
<vubuntor029> ai bít chỉ mình với
<C4NoC> sudo apt-get update
<vubuntor029> vẫn update như thường mà bạn
<vubuntor029> ko nâng cấp đc kernel lên 2.6.39
<anyoneofus> Debian cũng xài kernel 2.6.38 rồi
#ubuntu-vn 2011-07-05
<metbsd> hi
<metbsd> I come back find CrabApple
<metbsd> :D
<metbsd> C4NoC|away: away?
<vietred> các bác cho e hỏi, e dùng kubuntu 64bit, xài vbox mỗi lần chạy là nó lại bắt e chạy /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<vietred> lúc e còn xài 32bit thì chẳng bị thế :(
<vubuntor018> ?
<C4NoC> ?
<vubuntor018> cho minh hoi cach su dung oracle-client11.2 voi
<vubuntor018> minh da cai dat xong roi
<vubuntor018> nhung ko biet chay ung ung cua no nhu the nao
 * C4NoC chua xa`i ca'i do
<vubuntor018> ai giup toi voi nao?
<C4NoC> vubuntor018: len do.c Doc cua no' di
<C4NoC> the^' na`o ma` ko co' huong dan duoc
<vubuntor002> help, desktop của em chip 2.4 ce, ram 512 thì nên chọn bản U nào các bác nhỉ :)
<C4NoC> vubuntor018: lubuntu
<C4NoC> vubuntor018: hoac xubuntu
<C4NoC> vubuntor018: lubuntu di, nhe. la('m
<vubuntor002> em vừa tìm ra cái xubuntu
<vubuntor002> :))
<vubuntor002> nhưng nghe bác, thử nốt cái lubuntu xem ntn
<C4NoC> o`, lubuntu ngon
<vubuntor002> okie
<vubuntor002> thanks bác nhiều ạ
<vubuntor002> :)
<vubuntor837> em dùng U 11.04, hiện đang có thắc mắc xíu cái notification
<vubuntor837> khi bat thunderbird hay qbittorent, minimized, tren notification ko hien icon cua nó
<vubuntor837> :(
<vubuntor837> mặc dù có add on và đã setting
<lmq2401> vubuntor837: dùng giao diện Unity hả?
<vubuntor837> chắc vậy ahj
<vubuntor837> :D
<vubuntor837> em cũng ko rõ, cài xong là dùng thôi
<vubuntor837> nó nằm ở góc trên bên phải màn hình ahj
<vubuntor505> vẫn bị lỗi notification thiếu một số icon
<vubuntor505> bác nào giúp em với :D
<C4NoC> chi.u
 * C4NoC ko xa`i ubuntu
<lmq2401> vubuntor505: đừng dùng Unity nữa
<vubuntor505> tại trước em dùng vẫn bt
<vubuntor505> mới cài lại mới bị
<vubuntor505> :|
<vubuntor505> trước cũng t ìm cách
<vubuntor505> bây h ko ra nữa
<vubuntor505> :P
<vubuntor118> lỗi notification em sửa dc rồi ahj :)
<vubuntor118> http://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2011/06/25/ubuntu-11-04-fix-show-all-iconsindicators-in-unity-panels-notification-area/ <--- hướng dẫn tại đây
<vubuntor118> thanks mọi người đã để ý :)
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> vubuntor018: tự mò cũng ra
<C4NoC> thế mà phải bò vào đây hỏi
 * lmq2401 thấy mấy cái lỗi này toàn là cuối cùng người hỏi chỉ cho người được hỏi
<vubuntor522> Các bác ơi cho em hỏi 1 tí
<vubuntor522> em dựng 1 source server bằng apache, nhưng khi cài bằng apt-get em phải thêm option --force-yes nếu không ubuntu sẽ bảo không tin cậy
<vubuntor522> làm thế nào để em có thể cài từ source của em mà không cần tham số --force-yes nhỉ
<C4NoC> the^m key va`o cho no'
<vubuntor522> key lấy ở đâu bác
<vubuntor561> hii
<vubuntor068> sao ma lay duoc
<vubuntor068> cai them cho no
<vubuntor068> apt-get install
<vubuntor337> chao anh C4NoC
<vubuntor337> C4NoC: anh cho em hoi , em k viet dc TV thi phai lam gi day
<vubuntor337> :D
#ubuntu-vn 2011-07-06
<vubuntor683> có ai rãnh giúp mình cái touchpad
<vubuntor683> nó không multi-touch được
<vubuntor683> có ai giúp với
<anyoneofus> vubuntor683: bạn dùng máy gì?
<vubuntor683> asus bạn
<vubuntor683> asus k43sj
<anyoneofus> .g asus j43sj ubuntu multitouch
<bkphenny> anyoneofus: No results found for 'asus j43sj ubuntu multitouch'.
<anyoneofus> .g asus j43sj ubuntu multi-touch
<bkphenny> anyoneofus: No results found for 'asus j43sj ubuntu multi-touch'.
<anyoneofus> hình như ko có laptop loại đấy
<anyoneofus> lol
<vubuntor683> k43 kìa bạn
<vubuntor683> không phải j43
<vubuntor683> .g asus k43sj ubuntu multitouch
<bkphenny> vubuntor683: http://www.sakiai.com/acc/acme.php?classid=100003005
<anyoneofus> có vẻ ca này khó
<anyoneofus> :3
<vubuntor683> :(
<C4NoC> vụ gì?
<vubuntor683> C4NoC:  cái touchpad của mình
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> touchpad gì
<vubuntor683> U 11.04 nó không nhận được
<C4NoC> bên win nó là gì
<C4NoC> synaptic hay alp?
<vubuntor683> elan thì phải
<C4NoC> D:
<C4NoC> cái gì ngộ thế
<vubuntor683> hình như là synaptic ấy
<vubuntor683> mình không biết xem ở đâu
<C4NoC> lspci
<vubuntor683> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09) 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family PCI Express Root Port (rev 09) 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04) 00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 05) 00:1b.0 Aud
<vubuntor683> có thấy nó ghi synaptic hay alp đâu
<C4NoC> để coi nó nằm ở đâu
<C4NoC> mà giờ hok có laptop D:
<vubuntor683> ~~
<C4NoC> vubuntor683: hỏi CoconutCrab , nobawk ấy
<vubuntor683> :D
<nobawk> :3
<vubuntor683> nobawk: tìm giúp mình đi bạn
<vubuntor683> thanks trước nha
<vubuntor683> :D
<nobawk> tìm cái chi?
<vubuntor683> @@
<vubuntor683> U 11.04 không nhận cái touchpad của mình
<vubuntor683> nó vẫn xài được, nhưng không scrolling hay tapping được
<vubuntor683> I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0001 Version=0063 N: Name="PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse" P: Phys=isa0060/serio4/input0 S: Sysfs=/devices/platform/i8042/serio4/input/input9 U: Uniq= H: Handlers=mouse1 event9  B: PROP=0 B: EV=7 B: KEY=70000 0 0 0 0 B: REL=103
<vubuntor484> tôi đã cài ngói ngôn ngữ tiếng việt rồi nhưng khi chọn thì ko dc vi nó bị mờ
<vubuntor484> có ai giúp tôi vu nay với
<lmq2401> click và kéo cái ngôn ngữ muốn dùng lên đầu tiên
<vubuntor484> oh!
<vubuntor484> oh! hóa ra là vậy
<vubuntor484> thanks! ban nhé
<vubuntor484> bạn ơi thế muốn có giao diện tiếng việt cua mozilla thì lam thế nao?
<lmq2401> cài gói tiếng Việt cho Mozzila
<vubuntor484> tôi muốn cài oracle 11g client lên ubuntu 11.4 nữa
<vubuntor484> bạn giúp tôi với
<lmq2401> vubuntor484: hoặc là dùng Mozilla Firefox phiên bản tiếng Việt
<lmq2401> vubuntor484: tìm xem nó có bản cho Linux không
<lmq2401> http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/database/enterprise-edition/downloads/index.html
<vubuntor484> tôi đã cài đặt nhưng vấn đề là ko biết test như thế nào tới database cua server nữa
<C4NoC> vubuntor484: ta.i sao phai oracle?
<vubuntor484> vi tôi đang cần cài phần mềm Ipoeple tre ubuntu
<C4NoC> Ipeople?
<vubuntor484> phần mềm quản lý nhân sự
<C4NoC> vubuntor484: the^' da~ ca`i xong va` start server len chu+a?
<vubuntor484> tôi chi cài oracle client trên ubuntu thôi. dùng để kết nối tới database của server
<vubuntor484> server đã chạy ngon lành và đã test thử oracle trên win chay ok
<C4NoC> va.y chi? la` client tho^i?
<vubuntor484> đúng!
<C4NoC> the^' da~ ca`i chu+a?
<C4NoC> http://www.gena01.com/forum/gena01-blog/oracle-instant-client-11g-on-ubuntu/
<bksupybot> Title: Oracle Instant Client 11g on Ubuntu (at www.gena01.com)
<vubuntor484> tôi đã cài xong rồi
<vubuntor484> nhưng khoogn thấy giao diện quản lý oracle net manage
<vubuntor484> giống như trong ưin
<C4NoC> vubuntor484: xem huong dan cua no'
<C4NoC> vubuntor484: ko thi` search ca'i package do'
<C4NoC> xem no' co' nhung bin na`o cha.y duoc
<vubuntor484> tôi đã cài các bước này thành công
<vubuntor484> có 3 file trong thu mục bin là adrci,genezi, và sqlplus
<vubuntor484> nhưng chạy thì ko thấy j
<C4NoC> vubuntor484: cha.y trong terminal
<C4NoC> xem no' ba'o sao
<vubuntor484> tôi chưa biết cách chạy trên terminal
<vubuntor484> bạn chỉ tôi với
<lmq2401> mở Terminal gõ tên chương trình cần chạy vào
<vubuntor484> ko chay dc ban a
<vubuntor484> root@ubuntu:/usr/lib/oracle/11.2/client/bin# start sqlplus
<vubuntor484> start: Unknown job: sqlplus
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> tthe^' sao no' cha.y
<C4NoC> vubuntor484: cd /usr/lib/oracle/11.2/client/bin
<C4NoC> vubuntor484: ./sqlplus
<vubuntor484> ./sqlplus: error while loading shared libraries: libsqlplus.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<vubuntor484> tôi có tìm 1 bài viết nói về vấn đề này và làm theo
<vubuntor484> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=10613
<bksupybot> Title: Cài đặt Oracle 10g, 11g client trên Ubuntu 10 - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor484> tôi làm dc hết bước 6
<vubuntor484> bắt đầu bước 7 là ko hiểu
<vubuntor484> ai giup toi voi???
<C4NoC> vubuntor484: sao ko hieu?
<C4NoC> vubuntor484: la`m gi` ma` pha?i ca`i ma^'y ca'i na`y, la.i co`n xa`i ubuntu nua
<C4NoC> sao ko du`ng Win cho le.
<vubuntor487> tìm từ sáng tới giờ không ra
<vubuntor487> không biết có ai tìm ra cái touchpad cho mình chưa nhỉ
<vubuntor337> Tôi k thể kết nối internet bằng thiết bị thu wifi TP-Link WN321, ai biết cách xin giúp đỡ
<vubuntor767> tai sao doc bao tren yahoo duoc
#ubuntu-vn 2011-07-07
<vubuntor263> tai khi vao yahoo lai khong doc tin tuc duoc
<vubuntor263> tai sao khi vao yahoo lai khong doc tin tuc duoc
<vubuntor989> tôi đã cài đặt theo 1 bài hướng dẫn ở đường link http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=10613
<bksupybot> Title: Cài đặt Oracle 10g, 11g client trên Ubuntu 10 - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor989> nhưng đến bước 7 tôi không hiểu
<vubuntor989> các bạn co thể chỉ giup tôi ko?
<nobawk> hmm
<vubuntor989> tôi muốn sử dụng kết nối tnsname thi thiết lập như thế nào?
<nobawk> vubuntor989: bạn ko hiểu bước 7 hả?
<nobawk> bước 7 là bạn chỉ chỗ chứa các file thư viện cần cho chương trình chạy
<vubuntor989> đúng rồi
<vubuntor989> là sao?
<nobawk> điền vào file .bashrc để mỗi lần bạn mở cái terminal lên thì nó tự động thêm vào cho bạn thôi
<vubuntor989> tôi ko tim dc file .bashrc
<nobawk> vubuntor989: bạn ko hiểu thì cứ làm theo, điền đúng cái đường dẫn vào là được
<nobawk> vubuntor989: gedit ~/.bashrc
<nobawk> gõ lệnh đó vào terminal
<nobawk> là nó ra
<vubuntor989> ah
<vubuntor989> ok rồi!
<vubuntor989> thank ban nhé
<vubuntor989> thế tôi muốn sử dụng tnsname để kết nối tới server thi làm thế nảo?
<vubuntor989> ban nao giup toi voi?
<vubuntor989> thế tôi muốn sử dụng tnsname để kết nối tới server thi làm thế nảo?
<vubuntor989> thế tôi muốn sử dụng tnsname để kết nối tới server thi làm thế nảo?
<vubuntor989> thế tôi muốn sử dụng tnsname để kết nối tới server thi làm thế nảo?
<vubuntor989> thế tôi muốn sử dụng tnsname để kết nối tới server thi làm thế nảo?
<vubuntor989> thế tôi muốn sử dụng tnsname để kết nối tới server thi làm thế nảo?
<C4NoC> tnsname la` ca'i gi`
<nobawk> vubuntor989: chưa dùng oracle bao h nên ko biết
<nobawk> chỗ nào biết thì chỉ ko phải lặp lại nhiều thế kia đâu :3
<kimsonvnus> a` lo' :D
<kimsonvnus> co ai dang truc tuyen khong nhi cho t hoi voi
<lmq2401> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<kimsonvnus> tai so k co ai onl :D
<kimsonvnus> t dang su dung thu tin Evolution tren Ubuntu 11.04
 * lmq2401 đếm đếm người trong list
<kimsonvnus> thiet lap cac cau hinh mail deu that bai
<kimsonvnus> t cung search gg roi
<kimsonvnus> lam theo ma van ko thanh cong
<kimsonvnus> moi nguoi giup t thiet lap  voi'. cam on :D
<lmq2401> dùng mail của ai?
<kimsonvnus> t dung mail cua cong ty
<C4NoC> mail cty du`ng gi`?
<kimsonvnus> dung gi y la seo, la mail noi bo cua cong ty y ma`
<kimsonvnus> test send va receive deu that bai
<kimsonvnus> co ban nao tung dung mail server cua cong ty k
<lmq2401> mail công ty dùng của gmail hả?
<kimsonvnus> ko
<kimsonvnus> mail server cua ben FPT cung cap
<lmq2401> vậy thì liên hệ với ai quản lý cái mail server để hỏi
<lmq2401> xin các thông số thiết lập
<C4NoC> thi` ho?i ca'i do' a', xem thu no' dung port na`o, co' ssl ko, authen the6' na`o
<kimsonvnus> t tg la chi can cau hinh dia chi mail may chu
<kimsonvnus> giong nhu trong outlook thoi
<C4NoC> ko co' chuyen do'
<lmq2401> kimsonvnus: vậy thì vào Outlook xem nó đặt thiết lập làm sao thì làm theo như vậy
<kimsonvnus> lam roi ma ko dc y chu :(
<lmq2401> kimsonvnus: dùng theo mấy cái thông số trong bài này hả? http://support.fpt.vn/modules.php?name=News&op=viewst&sid=34
<bksupybot> Title: Fpt Support | Tin tức | Cài đặt Email | Tạo Email mới trên Outlook Express (at support.fpt.vn)
<kimsonvnus> uh
<lmq2401> kimsonvnus: kiểm tra lại xem hoặc tốt nhất là đi người quản lý cái mail server của công ty
<lmq2401> đi hỏi
<_Tux_> kimsonvnus: Huyền thoại Kim Són và N97 của Voz đây sao ?
<kimsonvnus> ??
<vubuntor989> ?
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor572> alo
<vubuntor572> co ai ko cho minh hoi voi
<vubuntor989> hoi de
<vubuntor572> mình có ad server dang chay
<vubuntor572> mình cài samba file sharing
<vubuntor572> ad server = window
<vubuntor572> mình cài 1 con server linux làm samba file
<vubuntor572> cài cho samba intergrate với ad rồi
<vubuntor572> mình tạo file share trong samba
<vubuntor572> nhung khi minh chuyen quyen chown và chgrp
<vubuntor572> của thư mục share
<vubuntor572> cho user và group trên ad server
<vubuntor572> mình xài lệnh
<vubuntor572> chgrp "domain+group" /share
<vubuntor572> thì nó báo là ko co group đó
<vubuntor572> mà mình đọc trên mạng hướng dẫn
<vubuntor572> thì người ta gõ lệnh đó dc
<C4NoC> cu. the^? ca^u le^.nh xem na`o
<vubuntor572> thì ko bít là fai làm ntn để có thể chuyển quyền nhu vậy dc
<vubuntor572> thí dụ trên ad
<vubuntor572> mình tạo user hv và group là grouphv
<vubuntor572> trên linux
<vubuntor572> mình tạo file /share
<C4NoC> da~ query dc user tren samba chua?
<C4NoC> id hv
<C4NoC> no' co' ra gi` ko
<vubuntor572> wery dc rồi
<vubuntor572> nhÆ°ng permit denied
<vubuntor572> do thu muc share
<vubuntor572> vẫn còn là root root
<C4NoC> go~: id hv
<vubuntor572> nên h mình muốn chuyển
<C4NoC> va`o terminal coi no' ra gi` ko
<vubuntor572> go : id hv
<vubuntor572> ?
<vubuntor572> go ji vậy bạn
<C4NoC> id hv
<C4NoC> trong terminal
<C4NoC> cha.y thu+? xem
<vubuntor572> ko gõ go
<vubuntor572> rồi dấu gì vậy
<vubuntor466> toi da cai may in canon 2900 vao ubuntu ok
<vubuntor572> gõ id hv thoi ah
<C4NoC> go~ tie^'ng vie^.t chu+' co' gi` da^u
<vubuntor466> nhung khi in thu thi lai ko dc
<vubuntor572> nó ra dc bạn
<vubuntor572> uid=10000(hv)
<vubuntor572> gid = 10004(domain user)
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> set group na`o cu~ng domain user a
<vubuntor572> minh chua set group ji ca
<vubuntor572> set group lam ji va làm sao set vay ban
<C4NoC> vubuntor572: the^' set tiep, cho no' query the^m group tu+` AD nu+~a
<vubuntor572> mình gõ wbinfo -u
<vubuntor572> wbinfo -g đều dc rồi
<vubuntor572> set nhu nao vay ban
<C4NoC> ca'i do' chi? la` winbind
<C4NoC> phai set cho server nha^.n user, va` group theo Unix tu+` AD database
<C4NoC> vubuntor572: la`m theo ta`i lie^.u na`o va^.y, trong do' no' co' huong da^~n
<vubuntor572> ban cho minh link hay huong dan minh voi
<vubuntor572> http://www.brentnorris.net/samba2005.html
<bksupybot> Title: SAMBA 3 using Windows AD Howto (at www.brentnorris.net)
<vubuntor572> theo link này
<vubuntor572> nhung den chỗ share là bí rồi
<vubuntor572> link bạn gửi
<vubuntor572> là link mình dang làm theo đó
<vubuntor572> h mình set cho server nhận user và group như nào vậy
<vubuntor572> ai chỉ mình với
<vubuntor572> các bạn đâu rồi có ai chỉ mình với
<C4NoC> dang coi
<vubuntor572> àh đến phần acl
<vubuntor572> accesslist
<vubuntor572> mình cũng ko hiểu là làm ntn nua
<C4NoC> vubuntor572: wbinfo -g no' ra du'ng he^'t ko
<vubuntor572> dung het
<vubuntor572> thí dụ tạo user hay group moi trên ad
<C4NoC> cho 1 va`i ca'i output xem
<vubuntor572> là nó hiện trong wbinfo
<C4NoC> http://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Samba_&_Active_Directory
<bksupybot> Title: Samba & Active Directory - SambaWiki (at wiki.samba.org)
<C4NoC> do.c ki~ ca'i na`y di
<vubuntor572> http://paste.ubuntu.com/639312/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<C4NoC> vubuntor572: wbinfo -g
<vubuntor572> http://paste.ubuntu.com/639313/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<C4NoC> vubuntor572: coi ca'i link kia di, pha^`n nsswitch.conf voi PAM
<vubuntor572> ko vào dc bạn oi
<vubuntor572> link ko chay dc
<C4NoC> http://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Samba_&_Active_Directory
<bksupybot> Title: Samba & Active Directory - SambaWiki (at wiki.samba.org)
<C4NoC> dang coi day ne`
<vubuntor572> sao minh vào ko dc ta
<C4NoC> ma.ng 4` :3
<vubuntor572> wiki.samba.org
<vubuntor572> cung ko vao dc
<vubuntor572> co ai giup mình set user và group với
<vubuntor572> :-ss
<C4NoC> vubuntor572: va`o google kie^'m cache ma` do.c
<C4NoC> trong do' da^`y du? ro^`i
<vulong_ubuntu_lu> :D
<vulong_ubuntu_lu> hi all
<quynguyen> dùng  chương trình gì để sửa lỗi bad sector vậy các bác?
<vubuntor697> vut dia di
<nobawk`> .g check bed sector ubuntu
<_Tux_> quynguyen: badchecks
<_Tux_> fsck
<_Tux_> quynguyen: mà chỉ có map lại thôi
<_Tux_> sửa thế quái nào được
<quynguyen> _Tux_: tks bác
#ubuntu-vn 2011-07-08
<vubuntor765> chào mọi người
<vubuntor765> khi mình cài font của MS thì thường xuyên connect fail
<vubuntor765> sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer thì một hồi nó ko thể kết nối đc
<vubuntor765> làm mình ko thể cái các phần mềm khác và cuối cùng phải kill nó đi
<vubuntor765> mình đã thử cài riêng gói này và thử cả bộ extra có kèm thằng này luôn
<vubuntor765> nhưng đến nó đều ko thể connect đc
<vubuntor765> có ai gặp lỗi này có thể hướng dẫn mình cách giải quyết ko
<vubuntor344> cho em hỏi làm sao chỉnh lai sources.list. em phá nó giờ ko thể update nữa rồi. thanks
<vubuntor344> ah. em xai ubuntu 11.04
<vubuntor344> cho em hỏi làm sao chỉnh lai sources.list. em phá nó giờ ko thể update nữa rồi. thanks. ubuntu 11.04
<C4NoC> vubuntor344: va`o cho.n source la.i
<C4NoC> vubuntor344: System > admin... > Source ...
<lmq2401> hình như Software Source bị ẩn, vào Main Menu chỉnh cho nó hiện trong danh sách
<vubuntor575> tôi đã cài Installing Oracle 11g client trên ubuntu 11 rồi nhưng tôi không biết làm thế nào để kết nối tới databa server
<vubuntor575> các bạn giúp tôi với
<vubuntor575> tôi đã cài Installing Oracle 11g client trên ubuntu 11 rồi nhưng tôi không biết làm thế nào để kết nối tới databa server
<vubuntor575> các bạn giúp tôi với
<vubuntor575> tôi đã cài Installing Oracle 11g client trên ubuntu 11 rồi nhưng tôi không biết làm thế nào để kết nối tới databa server
<vubuntor575> tôi đã cài Installing Oracle 11g client trên ubuntu 11 rồi nhưng tôi không biết làm thế nào để kết nối tới databa server
<vubuntor575> các bạn giúp tôi với
<vubuntor575> co ai ko ?????????????????
<_Tux_> vubuntor575: không !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<C4NoC> chi.u
<C4NoC> ko bie^'t do^` oracle
<C4NoC> no' ko co' ca'i Doc na`o ca?
<C4NoC> ne^'u mua ro^`i thi` go.i support di
<vubuntor802> chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor802> Cho minh hoi
<vubuntor802> Co ai gap loi khong su dung duoc scim trong firefox tu phien ban 4 chua
<_Tux_> vubuntor802: không dùng được scim trên firefox thì có bệnh từ thời ff nó còn 3.0 cơ
#ubuntu-vn 2011-07-09
<vubuntor917> co ai online ko
<vubuntor470> trong luc cai dat ubuntu 11.04, man hinh bao loi nhu sau "the installer encountered an unrecoverable error, a desktop session will now be run so that you may invetigate the porblem on try installing again". Xin moi nguoi huong dan voi
<vubuntor904> hi mọi người, nhờ mọi người giúp đỡ mình với
<vubuntor904> mình đang có con server IBM 206
<vubuntor904> lúc trước nó cài redhat 9 nhưng HDD nó mới bị die
<vubuntor904> mình mua HDD khác về cài lại nhưng khi cài redhat9 nó k nhận dc HDD
<vubuntor904> HDD của con IBM 206 này là SCSI
<vubuntor904> k biết ai có thể giúp mình vấn đề này dc không :(
<vubuntor135> help me. win7 khong nhan duoc webcame may laptop emachines e732
<vubuntor142> cái này là gì thế ?
<vubuntor857> tôi cài xong , lúc restart  thì chỉ thấy hiện 2 dòng lệnh chay memtest và 1 dòng lệnh để boot win xp thội, không vào ubuntu được
<vubuntor857> nếu chạy trên USB thì ubuntu 11 chạy tốt, tôi cài alongside with winXP
<vubuntor563> co cach nao nang cap ubuntu 10.4 len 11.4 hok .. vay may pro xin chi giup
<lmq2401> vubuntor563: update lần lượt
<lmq2401> 10.04 ->10.10
 * lmq2401 nghĩ upgrade nhiều lần sẽ không đảm bảo được như ban đầu
<lmq2401> *upgrade lần lượt
<vubuntor563> vay la phai cai lai ha ban
<vubuntor563> down ban 11.4 ve hoi dui'
<lmq2401> vubuntor563: tự quyết định
<vubuntor563> minh moi tap tanh` linux nen chua hieu nhieu`
<vubuntor563> minh cung update lan luot roi` ... full roi` ma` no' van la 10.04 vay ban
<vubuntor563> minh update trong update mananger ko biet co' phai ko
<lmq2401> mình nói nhầm có chú thích sửa lại rồi
<lmq2401> *upgrade
<vubuntor563> hj`
<vubuntor563> vay xin hoi upgrade lam ntn vay ban
<vubuntor563> giong nhu upgrade giong windown phai ko
<vubuntor563> upgrade giong windown phai ko
<Stanley00> http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/linux-distributions/linux-distributions4-ubuntu/1526-how-to-upgrade-from-ubuntu-1010-to-ubuntu-1104-natty-desktop-a-server
<bksupybot> Title: How to upgrade from Ubuntu 10.04, 10.10 to Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal | Desktop & Server | Unixmen (at www.unixmen.com)
<Stanley00> vubuntor563: google có nhiều mà bạn
<vubuntor563> vi day la trang ubuntu chinh'...
<vubuntor563> nen minh vao day hoi cac ban cho chinh xac
<Stanley00> vubuntor563: vào đây hỏi cũng ra đó thôi à :D
<vubuntor563> trang tieng Anh cung hay... thanks Stanley00
<vubuntor563> voc thu xem sao
<Stanley00> vubuntor563: :)
<vubuntor563> cai' chu upgrade o tren do' vay ma` sang' gio` ko de y'
<vubuntor563> :))
#ubuntu-vn 2011-07-10
<minhkhongbietgi> không biết sử dụng IRC
<minhkhongbietgi> có ai hướng dẫn cho mình
<minhkhongbietgi> chương trình này là chat tập thể hay chat riêng tư
<vubuntor234> KDE version mới nhất là bao nhiều vậy mấy bác
<vubuntor366> chào các bác
<vubuntor366> có bác nào ol ko vậy
<vubuntor366> :(
<_Tux_> vubuntor366: không
<vubuntor366> uk
<vubuntor977> Ai onl k cho em hoi voi
<C4NoC> wazzup?
<vubuntor977> em dang cai ubuntu 11.04 cho con dell moi cua em
<vubuntor977> nhung den cho phan vung k biet lam ra sao
<vubuntor977> k thay co cho free space nao de cai vao ca :-s
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor977> ai giup em cai nhi :(
<C4NoC> chia partition chÆ°a
<vubuntor977> chua a
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor977> dinh chia bang dia boot 11.5 nhung cho vao thi k chay :(
<C4NoC> chưa chia partition thì làm sao có phân vùng trống?
<vubuntor977> Chia kieu gi bay gio ha anh
<C4NoC> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<C4NoC> vubuntor977: vào coi hướng dẫn
<Stanley00> :))
<vubuntor977> dia boot 9.8 cho vao k chia dc :-s
<tuanht> dùng gparted trong livecd mà chia
<vubuntor977> o the k chia partition ngay luc install dc a :-s
<_Tux_> vubuntor977: được
<tuanht> được
<_Tux_> nói chung đọc cái guide kia đi
<vubuntor977> http://www.ubuntu-vn.org/node/458 lam theo cai nay k dc :-s
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn cài đặt Ubuntu 10.10 Live CD | Ubuntu Việt Nam (at www.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> vubuntor977: cái này cũng tương tự cái kia mà
<_Tux_> nhưng nên đọc cái kia :)
<vubuntor977> trong livecd phan chia partition cho nao y nhi
<vubuntor977> cai 11.04 nay moi khac vs cai 9.10 lan truoc em cai qua :(
<_Tux_> vubuntor977: thì đã bảo đọc cái Beginner Guide đi còn gì
<_Tux_> ...
<_Tux_> muốn gọi Partition Editor lên thì nhấn phím Windows
<_Tux_> rồi nhập GParted vào
<vubuntor977> vao app e tim dc roi =((
<vubuntor977> 11.04 nay khac qua =((
<vubuntor977> may e ram 6gb thi co can cho 2gb swap k nhi ;-s
<_Tux_> vubuntor977: đọc cái kia đi mà
<_Tux_> có giải thích hết rồi
<vubuntor977> 6gb ram chac thua roi khoi can swap =((
<vubuntor935> Sau khi mình cài lại Windows 7 bằng cách boot từ USB thì hai vùng Linux (một cài Ubuntu, một cài Opensuse) biến mất, chỉ còn lại phân vùng swap. Lúc cài lại Win 7 mình không hề format các phân vùng cài Linux mà chỉ format duy nhất có phân vùng Windows. Khi boot từ CD Ubuntu mình mới phát hiện hai phân vùng cài cài Fedora và Opensuse đã biến mất, trên máy chá»
<vubuntor520> CO AI KO
<lmq2401> để làm gì
<vubuntor520> GIUP TOI LAM SAO DE CHO uBUNTU LUU CaU HINH TREN THE NHO VOI
<vubuntor520> DUNG PENDRIVE CAI DAT UBUNTU LEN THE XONG ROI
<vubuntor520> NHUNG NO KO NHAN DC WIFI CUAMAY
<lmq2401> Xem chương trình đó có cho tạo "reserved space" không
<vubuntor520> UPDATE XONG THI OK NHUNG KHOI DONG LAI THI BI MAT
<vubuntor520> CO'
<vubuntor520> MINH DE TRONG 500M
<lmq2401> để reserved space là 500MB à
<vubuntor520> UHM
<vubuntor520> CON NETBOOK Cui BaP Bi DIe Mat SSD
<vubuntor520> CO cAi ThE NHO THEO MaY 4gB CLASS 6
<vubuntor520> UPDATE GOI BOARDCOM STA  MAI KO DC
<vubuntor989> ha ha tu lam dc roi
<vubuntor989> tao them acc va set admin cho acc moi
<vubuntor949> mọi người giúp đỡ về partition cài ubuntu với
<lmq2401> vubuntor949: giúp làm sao
<vubuntor949> mình đang có 1 NTFS 50GB cài win 7, 1 logical data 400GB, 1 unlocalpar 20GB
<vubuntor949> mình muốn hỏi là nên cài ubuntu lên partition mới hay là cài trên nền window
 * lmq2401 thấy cài Ubuntu lên partition mới tốt hơn
<vubuntor949> tại mình thấy 20Gb hơi ít, sau này dùng không biết đủ ko, nên định dồn 20Gb trống kia sang par cài win, rồi cài trên nền win
 * lmq2401 thấy 20GB là quá dư
<lmq2401> vubuntor949: định dùng Ubuntu để làm gì?
<vubuntor949> chuyen sang ubuntu dùng luôn :d
<vubuntor949> dự định là như vậy
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> vubuntor949: ko xài win nữa thì nuke đi
<C4NoC> hí hí
<C4NoC> vubuntor949: mềnh xài lunix, chưa đến 4G nà
<vubuntor949> có cài nhiều chương trình không bạn
 * lmq2401 khuyên  vubuntor949 nếu chỉ dự định thì khoan xóa Windows vội!
<C4NoC> vubuntor949: đủ hết, chả thiếu thứ gì
<C4NoC> có 4G :3
<C4NoC> vubuntor949: chủ yếu là home folder, với chỗ chứa data thôi
 * lmq2401 nghĩ cài hết đống chương trình trong kho chắc cũng không quá 20GB
<C4NoC> lmq2401: ai bảo ko hết
<C4NoC> lmq2401: cả kho deb là 30-40G
<C4NoC> extract ra phải vài trăm GB
<lmq2401> C4NoC: chương trình gì nặng nhất trong kho?
<vubuntor949> mình cũng chưa biết gì về nó
<vubuntor949> muốn tìm hiểu, rồi thay thế win luon :D
<lmq2401> vubuntor949: vậy thì cứ việc tìm hiểu
<vubuntor949> rồi, cảm ơn mấy bạn đã giúp đỡ, lát cài nó lên par mới
<lmq2401> gói nặng nhất trong kho là  nexuiz-textures
<lmq2401> nhìn sơ sơ thì thấy mấy gói nặng nặng toàn là game
<vubuntor949> thôi, không chơi game :D
<vubuntor949> à mà cho mình hỏi, bạn có chơi torrent trên ubuntu ko
 * lmq2401 đang cắm 3 cái torrent
<vubuntor949> dùng trình gì là ổn định nhất bạn
<lmq2401> vubuntor949: không hiểu ổn định là sao cả
 * lmq2401 dùng chương trình có sẵn là Transmission
<vubuntor949> ok, thoi minh out, cài ubuntu, cảm ơn mọi người!!!!
#ubuntu-vn 2012-07-02
<vubuntor016> find / -newerct 'Jun 15 00:00' -exec ls -l {} \;
<vubuntor016> n0bawk: phai nhu the ko ban?
<vubuntor016> nhung minh ko biet lay file copy nhu the nao :(
<vubuntor016> n2i: 2
<vubuntor016> n2i: :)
<n2i> vubuntor016: Hi! /whois
<vubuntor016> n2i: Minh len day hoi ve linux :D
<vubuntor016> n2i: ban giup minh cau lenh de copy va ghi de tat ca cac file bi thay doi vao ngay 15/6 voi
<vubuntor016> n2i: hôm đó mình update xong ko khởi động đc :(
<n2i> copy & ghi đè tất cả các file vào ngày hôm đó?
<n2i> bạn muốn làm gì đây, copy rồi ghi đè tất cả để có thể lại như cũ sao :3
<vubuntor016> n2i: bị thay đổi từ ngày hôm đó cho đến h
<vubuntor016> ukm :D
<vubuntor016> có đc ko bạn ?
<vubuntor016> :)
<n2i> có thể nói là impossible :3. bạn lấy mớ file muốn copy ở đâu ra bây giờ?
<vubuntor016> trc khi update mình từng backup 1 shadow copy
<vubuntor016> nhưng cungx khá lâu nên ko bít có đc ko
<vubuntor016> đằng nào nó cũng ko khởi động đc nữa
<vubuntor016> nên đành hy vọng vậy :(
<n2i> mình chưa bao giờ làm kiểu đó, nên cũng không rõ. nhưng mà nếu backup thì recover nguyên lại chớ sao lại muốn ghi đè tùng file nhỉ :3
<n2i> update xong và không khởi động được?
<n2i> có gì đặc biệt trong quá trình update không? Ubuntu? Ver nào?
<vubuntor016> thì trong thời sau backup mình còn làm thêm 1 số thứ và ko muốn bị mất :(
<n2i> có thấy lỗi gì phun ra khi khởi động không?
<vubuntor016> mình để nó tự update rồi đi ngủ :D
<n2i> okay. Chỉ là update rồi không khởi động được thôi mà, chắc không bị bệnh nặng lắm.
<vubuntor016> khi khơi động thì nó đứng yên ở màn hình khởi động :(
<n2i> đứng yên, tức là sau khi đã chọn ở grub menu?
<vubuntor016> ukm
<n2i> mà đang dùng phiên bản nào nhỉ? mấy phiên bản sau này, mặc định sẽ không hiện menu boot.
<n2i> vậy bạn vào menu boot, rồi select recovery mode và xem nó phun ra cái gì.
<vubuntor016> làm sao mình nhớ hoặc mình biết đc
<vubuntor016> :-s
<vubuntor016> có phải dân chuyên môn như các b đâu cơ chứ =''=
<n2i> khoan, có gì thì cứ chịu khó ghi chép lại, rồi mình sẽ cố gắng figure out là bệnh gì :3
<vubuntor016> trời
<n2i> bạn nói đã có những thay đổi sau lần backup đó? và không muốn mất chúng?
<vubuntor016> ukm
<vubuntor016> :)
<n2i> có thể cụ thể là những thay đổi nào không? vì nếu chỉ đơn giản là trong ~ thì cũng không đáng lo lắm.
<n2i> hoặc giả bạn dùng một đĩa cứu hộ và boot lên, rồi làm gì tùy thích.
<vubuntor016> ai mà biết đc
<vubuntor016> mình làm bao nhiêu thứ
<vubuntor016> cũng chẳng biết đã làm những j
<vubuntor016> :)
<vubuntor016> chỉ muốn nó chạy lại đc giống với trc khi update thui
<vubuntor016> :(
<CoconutCrab> lol
<vubuntor016> >"<
<n2i> thiên lý chuẩn bệnh :3
<n2i> muốn chữa bệnh thì phải chuẩn đoán được bệnh đã cứ.
<vubuntor016> thì do update :(
<vubuntor016> thế update nó ko chỉ thay đổi 1 số file thôi hả b?
<n2i> còn tùy là update những gì
<vubuntor016> update nâng cấp phiên bản
<n2i> upgrade <-- đó là
<n2i> bây giờ bạn vào recovery mode thử đi.
<n2i> lúc boot lên nhấn phím shift (trái) ấy rồi chọn.
 * n2i trái hay phải không nhớ rõ.
<vubuntor607> ubuntulog:
<vubuntor607> cho hỏi làm sao để xem nội dung chát vừa rồi nhi? mình bị mất mạng :D
<n2i> có log theo cái link trên topic ấy bạn
<vubuntor607> ukm. vừa nhìn thấy :)
<vubuntor607> lỗi font hết cả :(
<vubuntor607> thui b giúp mình tiếp đi
<vubuntor607> :)
<vubuntor607> cái mode đó là nó tự có khi mình upgrade như thế à b?
<vubuntor607> vì mình ko biết nó là cái nào
<vubuntor607> :)
<n2i> Ubuntu mặc định sẽ có mode đó.
<n2i> thế bạn đang xài 2 máy một lúc đó à? :3
<vubuntor607> cái mà có mấy chữ dài dài trên grup à>
<vubuntor607> mình chỉ có 1 máy à
<vubuntor607> :(
<vubuntor607> mấy chữ dài dài đó mình làm theo hướng dẫn ở đây và xoá hết rồi
<vubuntor607> :)
<n2i> dài dài nào nhỉ? :3 cứ nhắm cái có recovery mode hoặc tương tự mà enter.
<vubuntor607> ukm thì xoá hết rồi còn đâu
<vubuntor607> @@
<n2i> hoặc chọn một cái nào đó, rồi sửa và thêm vào dòng kernel từ: single
<vubuntor607> ôi zời, mình chỉ biết xoá chứ biết thêm kiểu gì
<vubuntor607> :(
<vubuntor607> lúc xoá thì làm theo hướng dẫn
<vubuntor607> h còn ko nhớ
<vubuntor607> :-s
<vubuntor607> thế mình copy kiểu kia ko đc à b? hay bạn cứ giúp mình cái lệnh đó rồi mình thử xem sao. Nếu ko đc thì đành trả giá vậy :(
<n2i> chọn một cái nào đó, rồi nhấn e để sửa.
<n2i> mình chưa bao giờ xài shadow copy (ko rõ cái đó ntn) :3 nên mình không rõ.
<vubuntor607> mình đang trên cùng 1 máy mà. Muốn sửa phải khởi động lại :(
<vubuntor607> thì copy nguyên xi cả ổ đó
<vubuntor607> :D
<n2i> bạn xài cái đó thì thử tìm hiểu cách recover bằng cái đó thử đi.
<vubuntor607> recovery bằng cái đó thì mình biết
<n2i> hmm, Ubuntu cài đồng thời cùng Windows? Theo kiểu nào? Wubi hay Dualboot?
<vubuntor607> những nó mất hết những cái thay đổi
<n2i> yup, coi như đen đủi :)
<vubuntor607> mình cài theo grub
<vubuntor607> thì mình mới bảo dùng cái lênh kia thử trc
<vubuntor607> nếu ko đc thì đành vậy :(
<vubuntor607> hay bạn cứ cho mình cái lệnh kia đi :)
<n2i> cài theo grub? là sao nhỉ?
<vubuntor607> ờ thì có cái grub khi khởi động
<vubuntor607> chứ mình biết nó là loại j đâu
<vubuntor607> mà cài làm sao còn quên rồi nữa là
<vubuntor607> >"<
<n2i> lệnh nào nhỉ? copy & ghi đè? thì mình nói bạn dùng cái shadown copy kia mà recove. nó sẽ ghi đè tất tần tật
<n2i> ý là lúc trước bạn cài đặt thế nào ấy.
<vubuntor607> à thì mình ghi đè tạm những cái thay đổi sau ngày 15/6 trc thử xem
<vubuntor607> nếu ko đc thì recove bằng cái đó hết vậy chứ biết làm sao
<vubuntor607> :(
<n2i> nhưng như thế sẽ không `đồng bộ` :3
<vubuntor607> thế mới bảo vừa copy vừa cầu nguyện :)
<n2i> +1: bạn cài đặt như thế nào? cài song song hay là cài bằng wubi từ windows?
<n2i> / nhẩy.
<vubuntor607> mình cài windows rồi đến nó
<vubuntor607> thì fai? :D
<vubuntor607> cho đĩa zô cài ấy
<n2i> giờ hay nhất là vào recovery mode và soi xem ntn. nhưng khổ nỗi bạn lại không biết tiến hành ra sao.
<n2i> ai xui đi xóa mớ dài dài trong menu boot thế =))
<vubuntor607> :)
<vubuntor607> mà chắc là chỉ những file bị thay đổi khi upgrade thì mới gây ra như thế, h mình copy lại cái cũ chắc là có chút hy vọng nhỉ?
<vubuntor607> cho mình lệnh đó đi mà :(
<n2i> giờ bạn muốn tìm ra tất cả các file đã bị thay đổi/thay thế vào ngày đó để copy & ghi đè?
<vubuntor607> ok
<vubuntor607> ;)
<n2i> thay đổi và thay thế khác nhau nhá :) và chưa hẳn là ngày đó, mà giờ/phút/s cũng quan trọng nữa.
<vubuntor607> :-s
<n2i> upgrade mà giờ muốn tìm lại thì chắc nguyên cả hệ thống :3
<vubuntor607> h mình có 1 bản copy nguyên xi trc lúc upgrade
<vubuntor607> cả hệ thống cũng đc
<n2i> vậy bạn xài cái đó để khôi phục luôn đi
<vubuntor607> nhưng ko thể làm bằng tay đc
<n2i> cái mà bạn gọi là shadown copy đó phổng.
<vubuntor607> làm bằng cái đó thì nó ghi đè tất cả
<n2i> tất nhiên :3
<vubuntor607> thì mình đã bảo là h mình thử những cái bị thay đổi khi upgrade trc xem có hy vọng ko mà
<vubuntor607> :((
<vubuntor607> nếu ko thì chuyển qua cái đó sau mà
<vubuntor607> :(
<n2i> "những cái bị thay đổi khi upgrade": nguyên cả hệ thống còn gì =))
<vubuntor607> :(
<n2i> upgrade mà, có phải là update từng gói đâu :3
<vubuntor607> biết đâu chỉ chút xíu thôi
<vubuntor607> 1% cũng là hy vọng mà
<vubuntor607> :(
<vubuntor607> cho mình cái lệnh đó đi muh :)
<n2i> nếu bạn thích chơi như vậy ;)
<n2i> thế mình chỉ ra cái roadmap như vầy.
<vubuntor607> hướng dẫn lun nhé ;)
<vubuntor607> mình làm theo :D
<n2i> tìm tất cả các file, thậm chí folder được/bị chỉnh sửa/thay đổi/thêm mới/xóa mất/... vào ngày/giờ/phút/giây mà quá trình upgrade diễn ra.
<vubuntor607> ok
<n2i> lên danh sách chúng nó.
<n2i> rồi lấy cái mớ cũ kia, đắp vào cái nào bị chỉnh sửa/thay đổi.
<vubuntor607> ok
<vubuntor607> ;)
<n2i> và xóa mất.
<n2i> còn cái nào được thêm mới thì xóa nó đi.
<n2i> tỉ lệ thành công theo mình là: à, ờ.. 0% =))
<vubuntor607> chắc trời ko phụ lòng ng đâu
<n2i> kể cả có copy & ghi đè đc thì cũng chưa chắc là hệ thông hoạt động bt :3
<vubuntor607> ;)
<n2i> copy và ghi đè thì chắc biết rồi. lệnh cp ấy.
<vubuntor607> ok
<n2i> còn để tìm thì mình không rõ xài lệnh nào cho nó hiệu quả, xài đỡ find đi.
<vubuntor607> nhưng chỉ biết mỗi copy thôi
<vubuntor607> find thì mình chỉ biết tìm
<vubuntor607> :(
<vubuntor607> tại mỗi lần hỏi lại đc cho lệnh nên biết qua loa ấy mà
<vubuntor607> ;)
<vubuntor607> bạn cứ chỉ mình làm lệnh nào rồi lệnh nào để mình làm theo
<n2i> kiếm theo ngày tháng mà file/folder được thay đổi.
<n2i> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-unix-osxfind-files-by-date/
<vubuntor607> :)
<vubuntor607> hix
<n2i> nó sẽ list ra thành 1 danh sách.
<n2i> mình thấy cái này không hay chút nào =))
<n2i> để có thể thực hiện thì bạn cũng phải boot lên được, và tốt nhất nếu là xài recovery mode của ubuntu
<vubuntor607> hix
<n2i> hoặc không thì boot bằng một đĩa cứu hộ nào đó, rồi chroot vào
<vubuntor607> đã chót bàn rùi thì giúp cho chót đi muh
<vubuntor607> :)
<vubuntor607> find / -newerct 'Jun 15 00:00' -exec ls -l {} \; có phải lệnh này để kiếm các file đó ko bạn?
<n2i> thêm cái -exec với ls kia làm gì, thay vào đó là copy nếu muốn, không thì để nó lên danh sách rồi mình copy sau.
 * n2i nhắc đến /, ổ cứng có lẽ nghe rạt rạt :3
<n2i> có thêm vài cái trong /media/ nữa thì khốn =))
<vubuntor607> thì mình ko biết thay bằng cp như thế nào
<vubuntor607> thì cái đó tạm thời thay cho thư mục mình sẽ ghi đè thôi muh
<vubuntor607> ;)
<vubuntor607> h bạn thay hộ mình cái cp vào cái ls đi
<vubuntor607> :)
<n2i> mình đâu biết mớ file trong cái shadown copy của bạn nó ntn :3
<vubuntor607> có thể biến đg dẫn của cái hiện thời thành nguyên xi ổ cứng cài đặt
<vubuntor607> nguyên xi ổ cứng cài đặt
<vubuntor607> :D
<vubuntor607> đang chát dở
<vubuntor607> nó copy nguyên xi mà theo đúng nghĩa mà ;)
<vubuntor607> giả sử ổ bị lỗi là /media/C thì có thể copy từ /media/backup
<vubuntor607> vi du: có file /media/C/xxx/xxx.xxx thì có file /media/Backup/xxx/xxx.xxx
<vubuntor607> trừ những file mà upgrade thêm vào hoặc đổi tên :D
<n2i> vậy mớ file trong / ? /usr /var /etc ? vv :3
<vubuntor607> :-s
<n2i> mình thấy không khả thi chút nào, nó không chỉ đơn giản là copy và thay đổi lại những gì trước đó.
<vubuntor607> thì nó cũng ở trên ổ đĩa thui mà
<vubuntor607> vậy sao cái backup kia nó cũng làm thế mà đc đó thui
<vubuntor607> :(
<vubuntor607> mình chỉ thêm đk khi làm giống nó thui mà
<vubuntor607> thay vì xoá hết đi rồi copy lại thì mình chỉ xoá đi những cái bị thay đổi và ghi lại thui
<vubuntor607> ;)
<vubuntor607> mình ko biết sửa cái ls thành cp như thế nào để nó copy cho
<vubuntor607> chỉ biết là ổ cài có file này thì chỉ cần thay tên ổ thành ổ backup là có file đó
<n2i> ủa, thế mớ trong / thì như thế nào nhỉ? /etc/hosts thì là /media/backup/etc/hosts? :3
<vubuntor607> ukm
<vubuntor607> :)
<n2i> => /media/xxx/jav thì sẽ có /media/backup/media/xxx/jav? :3
<vubuntor607> cái đó thì để mình xem lại đã
<n2i> nhưng /media thì ai backup bao giờ, đùa đó :)
<vubuntor607> hix
<vubuntor607> vậy giúp mình tiếp cái lệnh kia đi
<n2i> đang mường tượng. tức là bạn thay cái / trong đường dẫn bằng /media/backup/
<n2i> tức là phải ghép đường dẫn.
<vubuntor607> thay cái /media/C/xxx thành /media/Backup/xxx
<vubuntor607> ok
<vubuntor607> nghĩa là cần sửa đổi path
<n2i> mình không rõ, nhưng hem lẽ lại thử -exec cp /media/backup{} {} \; :3
<n2i> có nghĩa rằng lúc ấy /media/backup = /
<vubuntor607> ko hỉu
<vubuntor607> :D
<vubuntor607> find /Volumes/C -newerct 'Jun 15 00:00' -exec cp -Rf ...
<vubuntor607> nếu như thế thì cp ntn?
<vubuntor607> find /media/C -newerct 'Jun 15 00:00' -exec cp -Rf ...
<vubuntor607> :D
<n2i> ý là thế này: lúc ấy / là / mới, hiện tại. còn /media/backup là / cũ.
<n2i> cần lấy mớ file/folder từ cũ -> mới
<n2i> nên thay vào
<vubuntor607> ok
<vubuntor607> vậy là chuyển cd đến ổ mới
<vubuntor607> rồi chạy lệnh hả?
<n2i> kiểu rày -exec cp -Rf "/media/backup"{} {} \;
<vubuntor607> ok thiệt chưa đó để mình cho chạy :-o
<n2i> chưa thử bao giờ, nhưng thấy hơi buồn cười :3
<n2i> thử với một vài file đi.
<n2i> thay vì copy thì là in ra đường dẫn, vv
<n2i> có sao đâu :)
<vubuntor607> ko dc ban oi
<vubuntor607> no them ca phan dau tien vao kq
<vubuntor607> nghia la gia su co file boot thi find ra: /media/C/boot
<vubuntor607> them the kia vao se thanh /media/backup/media/C/boot
<vubuntor607> roi bao loi ko ton tai file
<vubuntor607> n2i:
 * n2i mớ trong /media/ ai backup/nhắc đến làm gì :3
<vubuntor607> minh chang hieu :-s
<n2i> cái /media/C ấy là ổ nào thế? không cần đến lúc khôi phục thì umount nó đi :3
<vubuntor607> nó là ổ mình upgrade bị lỗi mà
<vubuntor607> cần khôi phục vào nó
<vubuntor607> nghĩa là mình cẩn chuyển từ /media/backup vào /media/C
<n2i> là / cơ mà :3 thế đang mount à? :3
<vubuntor607> thì có vào đc nó đâu mà laf /
<vubuntor607> 2 ổ đó đang được mount
<vubuntor607> và cần chuyển từ /media/backup sang /media/C
<n2i> thế thì phải thay C bằng backup. ah, dùng gì ấy nhỉ, awk chăng :)
<vubuntor607> awk là gì?
<vubuntor607> root# find /media/C/aa/ -newerct 'Jun 15 00:00' -exec cp -Rf "/media/backup/aa/"{} {} \;
<vubuntor607> đó
<vubuntor607> phải sửa thành gì?
<vubuntor607> trong aa/ có file boot
<vubuntor607> và nó báo lỗi đó
<vubuntor132> cho xin cai gnome.deb voi chrome.deb
<vubuntor132> cam on
<n2i> vubuntor132: gnome.deb đâu ra :3
<n2i> vubuntor607: giờ tìm cách thay cái C bằng backup.
<vubuntor132> z moi lan cai lai phai cai truc tuyen ak
<n2i> vubuntor132: phải rồi bạn.
<n2i> trực tuyến là tốt nhất :)
<vubuntor658> moi ng oi tao ban backup u bang Acronis dc khong nhi
<vubuntor658> sao k co ai tl vay ta
<vubuntor607> n2i: vậy mình cài teamview nhé
<vubuntor132> minh restore may cai trong /var/apt/cache/archives thi co duoc ko z?
<n2i> vubuntor607: teamviewer làm gì?
<vubuntor607> n2i:  vậy bạn cố gắng hương dẫn tiếp đi :)
<n2i> có thể xài awk/sed để thay thế cụm kia. nhưng mình thì chưa biết xài 2 cái này.
<n2i> ý tưởng như vầy: đưa hết mớ link ra một file nào đó, rồi chỉnh sửa và dùng chức năng replace của trình editor mà thay mớ /C/ bằng /backup/
<vubuntor835> hi, tôi cài ubuntu12 và đã cài được matlab mà không chay dc matlap
<vubuntor835> khi vào dash và tìm kiếm, thấy icon matlap mà ấn và đó không chạy được.
<vubuntor835> mong mọi người giúp đỡ !
<vubuntor774> hi
<vubuntor774> cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor774> làm sao để chuyển định dạng của ổ cứng từ FAT 32 sang NTFS trên Ubuntu ?
<vubuntor774> làm sao để chuyển định dạng của ổ cứng từ FAT 32 sang NTFS trên Ubuntu ?
<vubuntor506> chào mọi người
<vubuntor506> hướng dẫn tôi về wine
<vubuntor506> tôi đã cài đặt wine
<vubuntor506> nhưng khi cài phần mềm đuôi file exe thì báo lỗi
<vubuntor506> The file '/home/cen/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Program Files/ainvo-disk-defrag-setup.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<C4NoC> cài cái gì thế?
<vubuntor506> không hiểu, không biết thì để người khác hướng dẫn nhé
<vubuntor506> tôi không biết mới hỏi để học tập
<vubuntor506> có ai không vậy? giúp tôi về wine
<vubuntor734> cho hoi
<vubuntor734> phien ban moi nhat cua chromium la bao nhieu vay
<vubuntor734> trinh duyet chromium do
<C4NoC> 20
<vubuntor734> lam sao de cap nhat vay
<vubuntor734> minh dang xai 18
<vubuntor734> lam sao de cap nhat chromium 18 len 20
<C4NoC> xài ubuntu?
<C4NoC> vào update manager update
<vubuntor734> mo update manager len no de la hong co update
<C4NoC> vubuntor734: google cái ppa add vào
<C4NoC> vubuntor734: google chromium repo ubuntu
<vubuntor734> ban oi
<vubuntor734> lam sao su dung root trong terminal vay
<NgoHuy> su
<vubuntor734> minh bam nhu vay
<vubuntor734> sudo wget -q -O - https://dl-ssl.google.com/linux/linux_signing_key.pub | apt-key add -
<vubuntor734> cai no hien len vay
<vubuntor734> ERROR: This command can only be used by root.
<vubuntor734> lam sao sua
<C4NoC> sudo
<C4NoC> vubuntor734: thêm sudo vào đầu
<vubuntor181> ban oi
<vubuntor181> sao chromium cua minh van 18
<vubuntor181> hong len 20 duoc
<NgoHuy> banj leen lafm gif
<NgoHuy> ?
<NgoHuy> bạn lên làm gì ?
<vubuntor181> cung hong bit nua
<n2i> thích :3
<vubuntor181> nhung sao len hong duoc nhi
<n2i> vubuntor181: tức là bạn không update nó lên ver mới được? nó báo gì khi cài đặt?
<vubuntor181> xoa chromium trong may
<vubuntor181> roi cai dat lai
<vubuntor181> thi no van la ban 18
<vubuntor181> down o chrome.google.com ve cai thi cung la 18
<vubuntor181> vay gio lam sao
<n2i> xóa?
<n2i> xem trong repo ver mới nhất là nhiêu?
 * n2i không xài Ubuntu :3
<vubuntor181> 18.0.1025.168
 * n2i thế bảo sao không lên 20 :3
<n2i> vubuntor430: không pm riêng nếu không cần thiết.
<Tux|Ubuntu> Đang xài bản 20 đây
<Tux|Ubuntu> Google Chrome và Chromium là khác nhau nhá !
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor430: không PM
 * Tux|Ubuntu ức chế ếu trả lời nữa
<NgoHuy> anh Tux bình tĩnh đã
<NgoHuy> :)
<NgoHuy> em nó là newbie mà
<NgoHuy> :)
#ubuntu-vn 2012-07-03
<CoconutCrab> fugu
<vubuntor944> Có ai không ?
<NgoHuy> sao bạn :)
<vubuntor944> mình mới cài cái win8
<vubuntor944> giờ không thấy cái boot của ubuntu nữa, :( có search google và làm theo nhưng k được
<NgoHuy> cài lại grub và update grub không được ah bạn :)
<vubuntor944> không được luôn, mount này nọ hết rôi :(
<vubuntor944> mà k được
<NgoHuy> mình bị trường hợp ngược lại, cài Ubuntu xong thì toi WIn8 của thằng em
<NgoHuy> =))
<NgoHuy> http://askubuntu.com/questions/85193/windows-8-messed-me-up
<ZombieCrab> :-<
<ZombieCrab> lý do mình dạo này ít support là đây
<C4NoC> wut?
<NgoHuy> NOTE: As answered by Steve, "Windows 8 uses the new Protogon file system". Grub does not have support for this file system (yet!). Once this support comes, you can use Grub to boot into the Windows 8 bootloader. Until that time, as suggested by jart, use a separate hard disk to hold the Windows 8 partition and it's bootloader. This way, even the Ubuntu hard disk MBR will not get over-written. Unpl
<NgoHuy> ug the Ubuntu hard disk when you are installing to the Windows 8 hard disk. Once the installation is complete, plug the Ubuntu hard disk back in, boot into the Ubuntu hard disk (by setting it in the BIOS boot sequence) and follow the steps which I have outlined above.
<ZombieCrab> vào đây xin support thường có 4 loại người
<C4NoC> ZombieCrab: nà sao?
<ZombieCrab> thứ nhất là người dùng ubuntu bình thường, họ dùng ubuntu là chính và gặp vấn đề
<ZombieCrab> loại hai là loại thích 'chơi' phần mềm, cài vô nghịch rồi vứt đi
<ZombieCrab> thứ ba là 'bị bắt phải dùng', giờ gặp vấn đề
<ZombieCrab> cuối cùng là yêu thích ubuntu, và thích nghiên cứu về nó
<ZombieCrab> ^ trong 4 loại kia thì #1 và
<ZombieCrab> #4 là mình support nhiều nhất
<vubuntor944> 1-4 :) voz hồi, cài lại quài =))
<ZombieCrab> sau đó đến #3, và cuối cùng là #2
<vubuntor944> mà xài ubuntu tốn pin quá, nên phải thêm cái win để khi nào k có cái cắm thì xài :-ss
<NgoHuy> =))
<C4NoC> ZombieCrab: ok
<NgoHuy> em cũng vậy
<C4NoC> ZombieCrab: mềnh cũng thế, dạo sau này nãn lém
<NgoHuy> thích 1-4
<NgoHuy> ghét 3 và không thích 2
<C4NoC> cứ toàn compiz, rồi cài windows mất ubuntu hay ngược lại
<ZombieCrab> compiz, conky, grub là mấy thứ mình gần như không bao giờ trả lời
<C4NoC> ZombieCrab: ờ
<C4NoC> oãi lém
<ZombieCrab> (vả lại cũng chả biết gì mấy cái đó mà trả lời :-/ )
<C4NoC> :]]
<C4NoC> yup yup
<vubuntor944> thế giờ mình phải làm s, các pro ?
<vubuntor944> cài lại hết lun hả ?
<C4NoC> vubuntor944: ờ, và vứt windoof đi
 * ZombieCrab dunno, chả sờ vào uyn 8 bao giờ
<C4NoC>  ờ
<ZombieCrab> trước đây trong này có bạn lana
<ZombieCrab> ở Huê Kỳ
<C4NoC> còn chưa được thấy uyn 8
<C4NoC> chứ nói chi sờ
<C4NoC> :3
<ZombieCrab> còn vô phỏng vấn người dùng ubuntu nữa
<ZombieCrab> không thuộc vào loại nào ở trên
<ZombieCrab> về sau hình như bị ong đốt hay tai nạn giao thông mà qua đời
<vubuntor944> hic, k có win, k chiến Warcraft đc và cũng k bít làm s để tiết kịm pin khi đi học :(
<ZombieCrab> dùng lubuntu hay xubuntu ấy
<ZombieCrab> có lẽ sẽ ít  tốn pin hơn
<ZombieCrab> diệt mấy thằng tracker hay mấy cái hiệu ứng uốn éo đi
<C4NoC> ZombieCrab: ủa, bạn đấy tèo luôn rồi hả?
<C4NoC> ZombieCrab: tèo rồi sao bít?
<vubuntor944> òh
<vubuntor944> )
<vubuntor944> tks pro
<ZombieCrab> có người kêu là em họ vào đây thông báo
<ZombieCrab> nghe đồn là nữ đó
<C4NoC> há»­
<C4NoC> ai là nữ?
<ZombieCrab> lana
<C4NoC> thế hử
<ZombieCrab> có ảnh
<C4NoC> nói chung là tèo rồi hả
<C4NoC> ZombieCrab: ảnh đâu?
<vubuntor944> :|
<ZombieCrab> hem biết
 * ZombieCrab chả giữ ảnh ai bao giờ
<ZombieCrab> chỉ nhớ là từng ngó rồi
<C4NoC> ZombieCrab: trông thế lào?
<C4NoC> mà thôi RIP rồi
<C4NoC> :(
 * ZombieCrab đang tưởng C4NoC chết cũng không tha :-/
<C4NoC> ZombieCrab: thôi, sợ nhắm
<NgoHuy> có ai là girl lên tiếng đi, anh em support nhiệt tình, với đk là cho xem ảnh =))
 * ZombieCrab thả ruồi bay vo ve
 * C4NoC thả ong bay vo ve
<vubuntor944> NgoHuy : tui lấy hình bạn gái lừa tình nhá =))
<n2i> vubuntor944: hình bạn gái cũng được, nhưng là nhớ thêm info.
<n2i> Xinh càng tốt, xấu cũng không sao. Xấu xí không có tội, nhưng xấu quá cũng là có tội, tội nặng :3
<vubuntor181> chào
<vubuntor181> tôi cần hỗ trợ về kết nối, in máy in trong mạng (máy in Canon LBP 2900; đã cài driver máy in; máy tôi: Ubuntu; máy tính cài máy in: XP)
<ZombieCrab> also, mình không biế gì về máy in, và rất ghét cái con canon 2900 kia
<C4NoC> yup
<NgoHuy> cài drivers theo bản của canon
<NgoHuy> đọc kĩ readme của nó
<NgoHuy> viết khá tốt
<NgoHuy> cài xong chạy được
<NgoHuy> không hiểu ý bạn là gì khi lôi WInxp vào đây ?
<NgoHuy> và tôi nhắc lại với bạn 181
<NgoHuy> bạn nên xem lại cách hỏi của bạn  nhé
<NgoHuy> đây là support không có nghĩa là muốn hỏi kiểu gì thì hỏi nhé
<vubuntor092> ZombieCrab: Krabben sind Sie richtig?
<vubuntor181> sử dụng ubuntu kết nối máy in của win xp, khi in thì báo lỗi về kết nối
<NgoHuy> đổi lại là server ubuntu, client là Xp đi bạn :)
<NgoHuy> mà bạn cho xem cái log được không :)
<NgoHuy> cái thông báo lỗi ấy
<vubuntor181> báo lỗi: "idle - tree connect failed (NT_STATUS-ACCE...
<vubuntor181> vấn đề máy in đã xong
<vubuntor181> tiếp theo: tôi đăng nhập ubuntu với admin, giờ tôi muốn truy cập vào máy khác (XP) trong mạng (ví dụ: ổ C, ổ D)
<C4NoC> vào nautilus
<C4NoC> gõ smb://path
<vubuntor654> chao mọi người
<vubuntor654> làm ơn cho mình hỏi xíu thông tin
<vubuntor654> cái ai onl ko vậy
<vubuntor654> buzz all
<vubuntor681> Mình sài linux mint từ bảng 12 - 13 gập phải tình trạng cúp điện thì ổ cứng tự động chuyển sang read only hoặc ko khơi động dc phải cài lại linux (tất cả các máy đang sài trong phòng khi cúp điện thì bị lỗi cả) ... mình down bản mint trên trang chủ và chỉ cài thêm ctr auto mount disk (pysdm) ... có ai biết tại sao ko?
<vubuntor028> xin chào mọi người
<vubuntor028> mình đang sử dụng ubuntu 12.04 trên hp probook 4430s,
<n0bawk> vubuntor681: bị cúp điện đột ngột, thường là ổ cứng sẽ bị lỗi
<vubuntor028> Mọi thứ có vẻ OK nhưng mình gặp một vấn đề về pin
<n0bawk> vubuntor681: do một số dữ liệu chưa được ghi vào ổ cứng, do vậy bạn vào recovery mode, rồi chạy lại chương trình check và fix lỗi ổ cứng là đc
<n0bawk> vubuntor681: ko cần phải cài lại
<vubuntor028> hiển thị thời gian pin trên laptop thay dổi liên tục , lên rồi xuống, mình ko ước lượng được pin còn lại
<n0bawk> mặc định các os đều chạy check disk lúc khởi động, nhưng 1 số lỗi chương trình này ko tự động by pass đc, bạn phải tự làm trong recovery mode, xong rồi khởi động lại, thì máy tính sẽ hoạt động bình thường trở lại thôi
<n0bawk> vubuntor028: hmmm, chắc nó phụ thuộc vào tốc độ bạn sử dụng
<n0bawk> vì con số đó chỉ l à ước lượng
<n0bawk> nếu bạn dùng nhiều, nó sẽ ước lượng thời gian sử dụng ít đi, bạn dùng ít thì nó ước lượng thời gian sử dụng dài lên
<n0bawk> vubuntor028: có vậy thôi
<n0bawk> đặt cho nó 15-20% thì nó hibernate vậy là khỏi lo pin xuống thấp
<vubuntor028> thế thì bạn biêts lúc nào thì nên sạc pin
<vubuntor681> @n0bawk ok thank bạn ... vẫn còn máy máy đang lỗi để mình làm thử ...
<vubuntor028> :(
<vubuntor028> cái chính là lúc này thì hiển thị 30 phút hết pin, lúc sau nó lại hiển thị 2 tiếng nữa
<vubuntor028> do đó mình ko biets lúc nào cần mang theo sạc
<n0bawk> vubuntor681: vào recovery mode
<n0bawk> vubuntor681: rồi chạy lệnh fsck /dev/sda
<n0bawk> vubuntor681: để nó check lại ổ cử rồi cần fix gì thì fix, rồi reboot lại sẽ k o read-only nữa
<vubuntor095> em dang dung ubuntu12 ma bay gio em muon luu ban ghost thi lam the nao
<C4NoC> khỏi
<C4NoC> lưu chi cho mệt
<vubuntor095> de khi nao loi thi bung ghost
<vubuntor095> cai lai met lam
<vubuntor095> con ung dung va may cai update nua, nhieu lam
<FriedCrab> NgoHuy: kìa
<FriedCrab> NgoHuy: -> Mit
<Mit> :-/
<NgoHuy> ???
<Mit> chuyên gì nhi
<NgoHuy> cho mình hỏi bạn FriedCrab là ai vậy ah :)
 * FriedCrab nhớ sáng bạn NgoHuy bảo là ai là con gái thì giơ tay lên để bạn NgoHuy phỏng vấn
<NgoHuy> =))
<NgoHuy> em quen bà chằn này cả năm rồi anh ơi
<NgoHuy> =))
<FriedCrab> okay
<FriedCrab> vẫn là con gái
<FriedCrab> giơ tay lên đi
<NgoHuy> ý em là con gái vào đây cho các anh support tận tình
<FriedCrab> nah
<FriedCrab> thấy là chạy
<FriedCrab> support mệt lắm
<NgoHuy> còn em thì không support nữa đâu anh ah :D
<Mit> gio tay neu gõ 1 tay se rat cham
<Mit> da bo tay xuong dc chua..
<FriedCrab> okay
<FriedCrab> thế thôi
<FriedCrab> sorry
 * FriedCrab lăn đi
 * Tux|Ubuntu poke Mit
<Mit> nhot
<NgoHuy> "lăn đi" :-s
<NgoHuy> :((
<Mit> vót lên di em
<Tux|Ubuntu> Mit: sao nay lại lạc vô đây hả em
<Mit> cach 2 thang di lac mot làn anh à
<Tux|Ubuntu> Mit: chat bằng cái chi mà xài toàn tiếng việt không dấu vậy à
<Mit> gõ lai so mat dau +_+
#ubuntu-vn 2012-07-04
<vubuntor145> co ai ko
<NgoHuy> sao bạn
<NgoHuy> :)
<vubuntor145> minh` bat game = wine thi` bi loi~ hshield erron.(108)
<CoconutCrab> không chơi được đâu
<CoconutCrab> vứt đi
<NgoHuy> vote vứt đi
<vubuntor145> :(
<NgoHuy> và không chơi với wine
<vubuntor145> ko co cach nao` a` =.=
<CoconutCrab> không
<vubuntor145> alo, co ai ko
<CoconutCrab> không thực hiện được đâu
<CoconutCrab> đừng hy vọng
<vubuntor145> ko
<vubuntor145> h ? cai #
<vubuntor145> sao ben window minh` chinh? do. phan giai? dc 1280x1024 ma` ubuntu chi? dc co 1024x768 la` max a`?
<CoconutCrab> viết tắt tiện nhỉ
<CoconutCrab> :-/
<CoconutCrab> card intel onboard à?
<vubuntor145> cai` unikey roi` nhung cung~ ko viet' dc dau' =.=
<vubuntor145> ko
<CoconutCrab> ubuntu phiên bản nào thế
<vubuntor145> vga roi`
<CoconutCrab> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<supybot_zombie> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<CoconutCrab> là con nào?
<vubuntor145> con?
<CoconutCrab> card đồ hoạ
<vubuntor145> gts450
<CoconutCrab> cài thử driver riêng cho nó xem
<vubuntor145> hoi` trc chua co vga cung~ the'
<vubuntor145> cai` roi`
<CoconutCrab> thế chắc đọc EDID của màn hình sai
<CoconutCrab> vào nvidia-settings xem có độ phân giải cao hơn không
<vubuntor145> nvidia setting co' 1 so' tuy` chon. cao hon 1 chut nhung apply roi` thi` van~ the' cha? co gi` xay? ra
<CoconutCrab> ngộ hỉ
<vubuntor145> đang up thử bản 12.04 xem có hơn đc gì ko
<CoconutCrab> okay
<vubuntor145> á
<vubuntor145> sao h còn ko nghe đc nhặc ở mp3 =.=
<CoconutCrab> dun ask me
<vubuntor145> thế cái lỗi hshield error.(108) ko sửa đc thật à  :((
<CoconutCrab> khoong
<vubuntor145> dùng window càng dùng càng chậm =.=
<vubuntor145> nên thử qua linux
<vubuntor145> à có cách nào đổi ip để down nhanh hơn ko
<vubuntor145> tôi dùng mạng fpt
<vubuntor145> down chậm quá
<CoconutCrab> fpt kìa
<vubuntor145> ?
<CoconutCrab> a86,9%
#ubuntu-vn 2012-07-05
<vubuntor259> hello ngay moi
<vubuntor259> #name FaceFake
<vubuntor259> -f
<n0bawk> hell
<vubuntor687> hi all
<vubuntor687> hi co ai giup minh voi
<vubuntor687> sr vi ko go dc tieng viet
<vubuntor052> cho e hoi cach cai dat ung dung
<vubuntor052> sao e tai ve roi ma e ko biet cai sao het a
<NgoHuy> tải file gì abnj :)
<vubuntor052> e tai cai bo go dau
<vubuntor052> roi theme cho hinh anh
<vubuntor052> co cai dat duoc j au
<vubuntor052> :(
<vubuntor349> alo
<vubuntor349> mình ko vào ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor349> chỉ thấy hiện lên màu nâu
<vubuntor349> sau ko thấy gì nữa
<vubuntor349> các bạn có biết cách khắc phục ko
<normal_guest> hello
<normal_guest> Có ai đây không ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> không
<Tux|Ubuntu> ngủ hết rồi
<normal_guest> ừ mình nghịch tí thôi
<normal_guest> Ra được cái IRC này
<normal_guest> :P
<normal_guest> Không biết đây còn có chanel nào của Việt Nam không nhỉ >
<CoconutCrab> về?
<normal_guest> Gì cũng được :)
<CoconutCrab> okay, #vnsec
<normal_guest> cũng trên server này à
<CoconutCrab> yup
<CoconutCrab>  /join #vnsec
<normal_guest> cái IRC này hay quá, thỉnh thoảng lượn lờ có việc gì hoỉ, mới lần đầu sử dụng :p
<CoconutCrab> noice
<VHNgoc> CoconutCrab: bác có dùng cái cad system nào trên linux không?
<CoconutCrab> không
<CoconutCrab> nởm nắm, dùng làm gì
<VHNgoc> CoconutCrab: thế chơi luôn autocad à
<CoconutCrab> yup
<CoconutCrab> catia, solidwork, autocad
<CoconutCrab> all free, with *****bay
<VHNgoc> :-/
<CoconutCrab> cố chịu khó mà autocad đi
<CoconutCrab> không có mấy cái CAD dùng được trên Linux đâu
<VHNgoc> :-/
<VHNgoc> đành vậy
<CoconutCrab> SNESDev-RPi: a SNES Adapter For the Raspberry Pi
<CoconutCrab> SNESDev-RPi: a SNES Adapter For the Raspberry Pi
#ubuntu-vn 2012-07-06
<kiennd> mọi người cho mình hỏi về lỗi Ubuntu 10.04
<kiennd> hôm qua sử dụng bình thường, sáng nay khởi động lên thì không thấy networkmanager applet
<kiennd> nên không kết nối internet được, phải xài 3G
<kiennd> gõ lệnh: nm-applet --sm-disable
<kiennd> bị báo lỗi:
<kiennd> <WARN>  request_name(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service.
<kiennd>   Error: (9) Connection ":1.1853" is not allowed to own the service "org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerUserSettings" due to security policies in the configuration file
<kiennd> thêm sudo ở phía trước thì cũng bị báo lỗi tuy nhiên nó hiện ra được nhưng vẫn không thị được wifi để chọn kết nối
<kiennd> nghi ngờ user bị mất quyền gì đó thử gõ lệnh users-admin để vào sửa quyền
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> cho user vào group network gì đó
<kiennd> thì cũng bị lỗi
<kiennd> There was an unknown error communicating with the backends: The permission of the setuid helper is not correct
<NgoHuy> anh dùng wwireless hay có dây
<NgoHuy> dùng dòng lệnh đi anh :)
<kiennd> dùng gui để sửa cũng bị báo lỗi: An unknown error occurred.
<kiennd> tóm tắt vấn đề là hiện giờ bị mất hết các quyền cấu hình hệ thống
<NgoHuy> thf em bảo dùng lệnh đi vào rồi gg sau
<NgoHuy> :)
<kiennd> chuyển user qua uid=0, groupid = 0 luôn rồi vẫn bị
<kiennd> hiện giờ thì đang xài 3G để vào mạng được bình thường
<kiennd> giờ có cách nào reset lại các quyền như từ đầu không mà không cần cài lại máy
<NgoHuy> mình nói không ai nghe thì phải
<NgoHuy> anh vào 3G bằng cách nào vậy anh ?
<kiennd> vì có mấy chương trình đặc thù cài phức tạp lâu rồi quên mất cách cài :)
<kiennd> NgoHuy, cái DCOM 3G của Viettel, cắm vào là nó tự nhận và tự chạy luôn
<kiennd> chỉ cần bấm kết nối và xài thôi
<NgoHuy> là anh vẫn bên U ah, nó có cái applet anh mới bấm được chứ :)
<kiennd> máy chỉ cài mỗi ubuntu thôi :), cắm usb 3G vào nó mở cửa sổ chương trình quản lý của nó ra
<kiennd> trong đó có cái nút kết nối --> bấm vào đó là kết nối được
<NgoHuy> cái này mới ah =))
<kiennd> trước giờ vẫn xài vậy mà
<NgoHuy> anh dùng lệnh này xem : sudo dhclient eth0 xem
<NgoHuy> nó kết nối có dây đó
<kiennd> vấn đề giờ không phải là mạng mà là vấn đề mất hết quyền với hệ thống rồi
<kiennd> giờ vào "users and groups" hay lệnh sudo users-admin... đều không được
<C4NoC> su
<C4NoC> login vào root
<C4NoC> phá lung tung lên thế
<C4NoC> bảo sao ko hư
<kiennd> mình đâu có su hay phá lung tung gì đâu.
<kiennd> ngày hôm qua xài bằng giao diện chủ yếu web, mail, văn bản
<C4NoC> chứ ko có cái gì tự nhiên hư
<kiennd> sáng nay bật lên không vào mạng được --> nghi ngờ do quyền
<kiennd> thử vào "users and groups" trên menu để kiểm tra
<NgoHuy> anh xem lại /etc/passwd và /etc/shadow /etc/gshadow /etc/group
<kiennd> thì bị lỗi
<NgoHuy> rồi
<kiennd> /etc/passwd --> userid = 1000, groupid=1000
<NgoHuy> anh xem lại cai consolekit đi
<NgoHuy> =))
<NgoHuy> và polkit nữa
<NgoHuy> :P
<NgoHuy> xem consolrkit đã bật lên chưa :)
<kiennd> /etc/group groupid = 1000 là group kiennd
<kiennd> xem lại cái consolkit là sao mình chưa hiểu
<C4NoC> id
<C4NoC> id username
<C4NoC> coi nằm trong group nào
<kiennd> id = 1000, username = kiennd
<kiennd> groups: kiennd adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin admin sambashare vboxusers libvirtd ubersvn
<NgoHuy> ps -u kiennd xem có ck-launch-session chưa anh
<NgoHuy> :)
<kiennd> NgoHuy, nghĩa là gõ lệnh ps -u kiennd trong terminal đúng không?
<NgoHuy> uhm
<NgoHuy> @@~
<kiennd> nó ra 1 danh sách các chương trình đang chạy
<kiennd>  2511 ?        00:00:53 xchat
<kiennd> 7492 ?        00:00:01 gnome-session
<NgoHuy> rồi
<kiennd> 7530 ?        00:00:00 ssh-agent
<kiennd> và nhiều cái nữa
<NgoHuy> có cái nào là ck-launch-sesion không anh
<kiennd> không có
<NgoHuy> rồi
<NgoHuy> =))
<NgoHuy> anh làm sao cho nó chyaj đi là lấy lại quyền hệ thống :)
<kiennd> OK để tìm hiểu them ck-launch-session xem làm sao để chạy
<kiennd> chạy lệnh đó nó không báo lỗi gì
<kiennd> nhưng mà chưa giải quyết được lỗi
<kiennd> và gõ lại lệnh ps -u kiennd thì vẫn không thấy ck-launch-session
<NgoHuy> cái đó phải khởi động khi startx chứ :)
<NgoHuy> giờ anh xem có log nào lỗi không :)
<kiennd> tail -f /var/log/message thì không thấy lỗi
<NgoHuy> log errors đó anh
<NgoHuy> :)
<kiennd> log errors xem ở đâu?
<NgoHuy> trong /var/log không có hả anh
<NgoHuy> @@
<kiennd> /var/log thì trước giờ mình chỉ chú ý message hay dmesg thôi
<kiennd> trong đó có nhiều file khác nữa mà không chú ý
<kiennd> NgoHuy, để mình khởi động máy lại rồi tiếp tục nhé
<kiennd> NgoHuy, giờ tiếp tục nhé
<kiennd> làm sao để chạy cái ck-luanch-session lúc kởi động?
<C4NoC> vào console , ck-launch-session && startx
<C4NoC> ủa nhầm
<C4NoC> edit file .xinitrc
<C4NoC> thôi chịu, chả xài gnome
<C4NoC> hem bít
<C4NoC> gdm nó tự start mà
<kiennd> tóm tắt lại vấn đề của mình. Hiện giờ thì các chức năng bình thường thì OK, nhưng mà không kết nối mạng bằng wifi được nên phải xài 3G. các chức năng quản trị như quản lý user, tạo usb cài đặt.... đều không hoạt động được, thử bằng cả dòng lệnh, có sudo ở đầu cũng không được, chi tiết ở phía trên
<NgoHuy> không có consolekit thì mấy cái đó không chạy đâu anh
<NgoHuy> anh cài lại gói consolekit xem
<kiennd> gois consolekit thì cài bản mới nhất rồi
<NgoHuy> còn log thì sao anh
<NgoHuy> anh đã xem qua chưa
<kiennd> log thì xem /var/log/message với /var/log/dmesg thì không thấy lỗi gì
<NgoHuy> còn log nào khác không anh
<NgoHuy> :)
<kiennd> log thì thấy nhiều file khác lắm
<kiennd> ví dụ deamon, mysql...
<kiennd> mail, syslog...
<kiennd> nếu nghi ngờ cái consolekit
<kiennd> thì giờ thử remove nó ra nha
<kiennd> purge luôn thì khởi động máy có được không?
<kiennd> khởi động không được là ăn cám luôn đó :)
<NgoHuy> :)
<NgoHuy> nó vẫn khởi động ok
<NgoHuy> có cái là nó mất các chức năng thôi
<NgoHuy> mình từng bị mà
<NgoHuy> :)
<NgoHuy> em out nha
<NgoHuy> đi ăn cơm
<NgoHuy> anh từ từ trooble nhé
<NgoHuy> :))
<kiennd> thnx NgoHuy
<NgoHuy> pjpj
<vubuntor333> hey
<vubuntor333> có bác nào ở đây ko
<vubuntor333> leech hộ cái này với http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fviettorrent.vn%2Ftorrent-24252-taipei-adult-expo-2012-1080p-h264-z0n3.html&h=YAQEQfyXUAQHfhu-gcTJw-DgxSoQ-xyMlbSjQqpjdFiy6Ag&enc=AZOrzacuCESpnEQAyDLgTAdvONeKlZpNHp97hwJndgW6D91em-Faaf0ZSpdsdy0juP0J4Nj9QOUBZEK70vusoDcVLBjYtiCPnhl6OlbTb1rEyw
<vubuntor333> http://hdvnbits.org/taipei_adult_expo_2012_1080p_h264_z0n3_t59820.html
<vubuntor333> http://viettorrent.vn/torrent-24252-taipei-adult-expo-2012-1080p-h264-z0n3.html
<vubuntor319> H
<vubuntor319> Có ai ở nhà không?
<vubuntor319> Cho hỏi chút nỳ với
<vubuntor571> chao cac anh
<vubuntor571> chao anh
<vubuntor571> alo
<vubuntor571> co ai o do khong nhi
<vubuntor571> buon qua
<vubuntor571> cai unikey ma khong chay duoc
<Tux|Ubuntu> trưa mọi người đi ngủ hết rồi
<vubuntor571> troi
<Tux|Ubuntu> !gõ Tiếng Việt
<ubot2> Xem hướng dẫn cách cài đặt phần mềm gõ Tiếng Việt ở đây : http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Gõ_tiếng_Việt
<Tux|Ubuntu> làm theo hướng dẫn đó là được
<Tux|Ubuntu> cài tiếng việt cho 12.04 dễ mà
<vubuntor571> em chua biet cai
<vubuntor571> vi em moi chuyen tu win quia
<vubuntor571> em thich giao dien cua ubun tu
<vubuntor571> mong cac anh dup do
<vubuntor410> anh gủi hộ em bản download ubontu 10.10 với nhé
<vubuntor571> chao cac anh
<vubuntor571> em muon lam 1 thanh vien tich cuc cua ubuntu
<vubuntor571> mong cac anh dup do
<vubuntor571> co the gap mat o dau
<vubuntor571> co the lien he so dien thoai nao
<vubuntor571> rat mong cac anh dup do em
<n0bawk> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor132> gõ tiếng việt à
<vubuntor132> còn ở đó không?
<vubuntor132> chỉ cách làm nè
<Bacta> chao ban
<kid__> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<n0bawk> hi Bacta
<n0bawk> Bacta: long time no see
<Bacta> 'sup
<Bacta> Hello
<n0bawk> Bacta: how are you?
<n0bawk> Bacta: do you go to vn this summer?
<Bacta> Yes I did
<Bacta> In December
<Bacta> Then I flew home with my girlfriend who then dumped me on my bday :(
<Bacta> After 6 years
<Bacta> *sigh*
<Bacta> Vietnamese girls haha
<n0bawk> Bacta: you broke up?
<Bacta> Yeah she left me
<Bacta> My em bom :(
<n0bawk> Bacta: 6 years, it's really long
<Bacta> yep
<n0bawk> Bacta: now you can find another vietnamese girl haha
<Bacta> haha
<Bacta> I don't know lol
<Bacta> Why do all VNese girls study business?
<Bacta> Is it a stereotype now?
<n0bawk> Bacta: stereotype in vietnam
<n0bawk> Bacta: a lot of pepole want to study business
<Bacta> I was thinking the other day
<Bacta> I don't think I've met many "real" Vietnamese people
<Bacta> All of her friends were loaded (ie. rich)
<Bacta> Lived in expensive apartments in Saigon with marble floors
<Bacta> Big tvs
<Bacta> All went to private schools
<n0bawk> Bacta: they are really rich
<Bacta> They all went to RMIT too
<Bacta> So no military service
<n0bawk> Yes, going to RMIT is much easier than entering a university
<n0bawk> Bacta: and I think it is more interesting :D
<n0bawk> Bacta: I think that they are rich, so of course, they want to study business :D
<Bacta> Whatever happened to good old Communism?
<Bacta> haha
<Bacta> Or is it Socialism?
<n0bawk> Bacta: hmm, it is still Communism, but personally I think that it is moving toward Capitalism
<Bacta> You are correct
<Bacta> If Ho Chi Minh were alive I think he'd be incredibly pissed off
<n0bawk> Yes yes
<Bacta> I think he'd also be pretty annoyed to discover what they've done to him in Hanoi
<n0bawk> they were against what Ho Chi Minh had said
<Bacta> He preferred cremation, better use of land
<Bacta> But instead they built this massive temple
<n0bawk> I think so too
<Bacta> And men with guns guard it night and day
<n0bawk> it's all about politics
<Bacta> Is it true that your current Prime Minister/President is a son of Ho Chi Minh or was that just a rumour?
<n0bawk> The current is not a son of Ho Chi Minh
<n0bawk> Bacta: offically, Ho Chi Minh has no son
<n0bawk> offically, he didn't have wife
<Bacta> But did Ngyuen Ai Quoc have a wife and son? ;)
<NgoHuy> no
<NgoHuy> His life was for our country
<NgoHuy> and
<n0bawk> Bacta: officially, he had no son and no wife
<Bacta> Are you familiar with Robin Hood?
<n0bawk> Bacta: but some said that he had
<n0bawk> Bacta: yes
<n0bawk> Robin Hood is so famous, even in vn :D
<Bacta> There are lots of stories about him
<Bacta> But his life was probably very different
<n0bawk> Bacta: yes, Ho is the same
<Bacta> But I think you understand what I'm saying when you say things like "officially" ;)
<NgoHuy> this is not political group
<Bacta> Do VNese know that Ho Chi Minh washed dishes in London?
<NgoHuy> please don't say about it
<NgoHuy> :)
<NgoHuy> yes, I know
<n0bawk> Bacta: haha, the previous general secretary of the party was said to be the son of Ho Chi Minh
<Bacta> Ah
<n0bawk> Bacta: yes
<Bacta> That must've been the guy my ex was talking about
<Bacta> She had some interesting views about Vietnam
<Bacta> Because she's actually Chinese
<NgoHuy> please don't say about it
<NgoHuy> this is not political group
<Bacta> Don't worry
<NgoHuy> or history
<Bacta> I won't
<Bacta> I don't want anyone getting into trouble
<n0bawk> Bacta: maybe, Ho chi Minh traveled to your hometown
<Bacta> n0bawk: Yep, I was born in London
<NgoHuy> what brings you to our group ?
<Bacta> NgoHuy: I've been in here a couple of times
<Bacta> I used to have a VNese girlfriend, I've been to Vietnam 5 times
<NgoHuy> wao
<n0bawk> Bacta: I mean maybe, he even came to New Zealand
<Bacta> Traveled most of the country
<Bacta> n0bawk: I doubt it. Nobody comes here ;)
<n0bawk> Bacta: I'm not sure, but he traveled a lot
<Bacta> That's the thing I sort of admire about him
<n0bawk> Bacta: If I have chance, I'll come to New Zealand
<Bacta> I would suggest only doing that if you're also going to Australia
<n0bawk> Bacta: why?
<Bacta> New Zealand is a 12 hour flight for you
<Bacta> I think most would goto Australia and perhaps do NZ for a week or weekend
<n0bawk> Bacta: I see
<Bacta> And it's probably easier to get a flight to Australia
<Bacta> There are no direct flights to NZ
<Bacta> You have to go via Singapore or Australia
<n0bawk> ok
<Bacta> What does "cac ban lam minh run qua" mean?
<n0bawk> Bacta: he is afraid :D
<Bacta> ?
<n0bawk> Bacta: that means "you make me eager"
<Bacta> And: sao ko co dong luc lam vay ta >.< ?
<n0bawk> Why isn't there any motivation to do that?
<Bacta> Ah ok
<Bacta> One of my FB friends
<Bacta> Bing Translate sucks
<n0bawk> :D
#ubuntu-vn 2012-07-07
<kiennd> vụ hôm qua NgoHuy hướng dẫn giải quyết chưa xong giờ tóm tắt lại ai từng bị rồi giúp mình giải quyết với
<kiennd> mình xài ubuntu 10.04 ngày hôm kia xài web, mail, office bình thường cả sau đó shutdown hôm qua khởi động lên thì nó không hiển thị nm-applet
<kiennd> mở console để gõ lệnh thì bị báo lỗi: ** (nm-applet:5644): WARNING **: <WARN>  constructor(): Couldn't initialize the D-Bus manager.
<kiennd> lúc đó nghĩ là do quyền hay gì đó thử vào menu system --> administrator --> users and groups --> bị báo lỗi: The configuration could not be loaded
<kiennd> thử từ terminal gõ lệnh: sudo users-admin thì bị báo lỗi
<kiennd> (users-admin:12869): Liboobs-WARNING **: There was an unknown error communicating with the backends: The permission of the setuid helper is not correct
<kiennd> thử dùng chức năng tạo tartup disk creator để usb khởi động thì cũng bị lỗi.
<kiennd> hôm qua NgoHuy nghi ngờ do consolkit nên đã thử đưa lệnh vào file .xinitrc:
<kiennd> exec ck-launch-session gnome-session
<kiennd> tình hình vẫn chưa được cải thiện
<n0bawk> kiennd: đang dùng os nào?
<n0bawk> kiennd: và sao lại phải dùng .xinitrc :D
<kiennd> Ubuntu 10.04
<kiennd> giao diện gnome
<n0bawk> kiennd: nếu là dùng .xinitrc thì phải export mấy cái biến của dbus
<n0bawk> và phải start dbus trước
<n0bawk> kiennd: tóm lại là sao phải khổ sở vậy
<kiennd> .xinitrc là trước chưa có đâu, hôm qua mr Huy hướng dẫn đưa cái đó vào nên mới thử
<n0bawk> dùng ubuntu 10.04 cài vào phát ko phải mặc định là gnome à :3
<kiennd> máy xài tốt từ hồi đó giờ
<n0bawk> cuối cùng là vụ gì :))
 * n0bawk chả hiểu
<kiennd> bắt đầu hôm qua bị lỗi như mô tả ở trên đó
<kiennd> nguyên nhân là gì thì chưa biết
<kiennd> nhưng lỗi là giờ sử dụng các chức năng quản trị không được, nm-applet không lên, gõ lệnh bằng user thường hay sudo gì cũng không được
<kiennd> giờ wifi hay dây là không kết nối được, cắm 3G xài được thôi
<kiennd> thêm thông tin là sáng nay mò vào xem log thì thấy lỗi trong file .xsession.error:
<kiennd> gnome-session[2244]: WARNING: Could not connect to ConsoleKit: Could not get owner of name 'org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit': no such name
<kiennd> và sau đó thì lỗi: ** (gnome-settings-daemon:2305): WARNING **: Connection failed, reconnecting... liên tục, cứ 1 tí là có 1 dòng như vậy vào file error log
<n0bawk> kiennd: check lại dbus chạy chưa
<n0bawk> check lại mấy cái biến của dbus đc set hay chưa
<kiennd> làm sao để check dbus chạy chưa?
<n0bawk> đang tự nhiên mà bị thế này thì cũng hài nhỉ
<n0bawk> /etc/init.d/dbus status
<kiennd> dbus start/running, process 1008
<kiennd> n0bawk, giờ làm sao để check các biến của dbus?
<kiennd> n0bawk, lỗi này chắc nguyên nhân là do update 1 cái gì đó bị lỗi, mình update lần cuối cách đây tầm 2 tuần rồi nhưng mà trước giờ xài xong toàn suspend không shutdown hay log out gì cả nên cứ xài bình thường :)
<kiennd> có khi gần cả năm không restart máy
<n0bawk> echo $DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS
<n0bawk> kiennd: update lại ròi restart máy đi
<n0bawk> có khi restart là hết :))
<kiennd> unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-Ne1iARfS4A,guid=59ca594999fdaa04ef5074934ff7938f
<n0bawk> ờ thế chạy hết rồi
<kiennd> hồi tối update rồi, restart máy rồi nhưng vẫn chưa hết :(
<n0bawk> kiennd: thôi update lại xem có lỗi gì ko, ko lỗi gì thì reboot đi
<kiennd> n0bawk, hồi tối update, restart rồi nhưng mà vẫn không hết
<n0bawk> kiennd: chạy nm-applet trong terminal nó báo cái gì?
<kiennd> lệnh nm-applet --sm-disable
<kiennd> lỗi: ** (nm-applet:21379): WARNING **: <WARN>  constructor(): Couldn't initialize the D-Bus manager.
<kiennd> nó chỉ warning thôi nhưng mà nó không hiện ra
<n0bawk> kiennd: ps ã | grep nm-applet
<n0bawk> ps ax | grep nm-applet
<vubuntor052> cac anh cho em dia chi cho dow screenlets duoc khong
<kiennd> 31615 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto nm-applet
<kiennd> nó chỉ ra 1 cái đó
<n0bawk> kiennd: nó cũng ko exit cái terminal hả?
<vubuntor052> vang
<n0bawk> kiennd: lúc chạy nm-applet ấy
<kiennd> không exit
<kiennd> nó trở về dấu nhắc chờ lệnh
<n0bawk> kiennd: có khả năng là nó chạy rồi, mà bạn đã xoá cái notification area cũng nên
<kiennd> notification vẫn còn
<n0bawk> kiennd: thử gỡ network manager ra rồi cài lại xem sao
<kiennd> hôm qua thử gỡ ra cài lại rồi vẫn vậy :(
<kiennd> vào snaptic manager để gỡ, cài
<kiennd> vấn đề gốc ở đây không phải cái network manager
<kiennd> mà là vấn đề gì đó như NgoHuy nói là Consolekit hay dbus
<kiennd> bị sai gì đó user kiennd không kết nối được tới các service đó
<kiennd> trong log .xsession.error báo lỗi: gnome-session[2244]: WARNING: Could not connect to ConsoleKit: Could not get owner of name 'org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit': no such name
<n0bawk> :3
<n0bawk> consolekit thường cũng đã start
<kiennd> cái lỗi đó dẫn theo một loạt lỗi ở phía dưới: (gnome-power-manager:2348): devkit-power-gobject-WARNING **: Couldn't enumerate devices: The permission of the setuid helper is not correct
<n0bawk> những bản mới của ubuntu có còn dùng xinitrc ở ~/ nữa đâu
<kiennd> và cứ 1 tí là có thêm 1 dòng: ** (gnome-settings-daemon:2305): WARNING **: Connection failed, reconnecting...
<n0bawk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/577678/comments/1
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 577678 in network-manager-applet "nm-applet does not show in indicator applet after reboot (dup-of: 589362)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<supybot_zombie> Title: Comment #1 : Bug #577678 : Bugs : “network-manager-applet” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 589362 in network-manager-applet "NM-applet doesn't start" [Undecided,Expired]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 577678 in network-manager-applet "nm-applet does not show in indicator applet after reboot (dup-of: 589362)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/577678
<n0bawk> check cai' nay` xem
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 589362 in network-manager-applet "NM-applet doesn't start" [Undecided,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/589362
<supybot_zombie> Title: Bug #577678 “nm-applet does not show in indicator applet after ...” : Bugs : “network-manager-applet” package : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<supybot_zombie> Title: Bug #589362 “NM-applet doesn't start” : Bugs : “network-manager-applet” package : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<kiennd> cái xinitrc thì mặc định nó không có, hôm qua NgoHuy kêu thêm vào để thử xem sao mà sau khi thêm vào thì nó không thay đổi gì cả
<kiennd> file network/interface thì hôm qua cũng đã sửa rồi
<kiennd> không được cũng đã thử đổi tiên file gốc, tạo file mới nội dung giống vậy luôn rồi
<n0bawk> kiennd: ubuntu nó có dùng file đó đâu
<n0bawk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/553115
<supybot_zombie> Title: Bug #553115 “nm-applet icon missing” : Bugs : “network-manager” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 553115 in network-manager "nm-applet icon missing (dup-of: 439448)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 439448 in gnome-panel "Visual corruption affecting several panel applets" [High,Confirmed]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 553115 in network-manager "nm-applet icon missing (dup-of: 439448)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553115
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 439448 in gnome-panel "Visual corruption affecting several panel applets" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439448
<supybot_zombie> Title: Bug #553115 “nm-applet icon missing” : Bugs : “network-manager” package : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<n0bawk> nói chung mấy cái đó thường là chạy rồi
<supybot_zombie> Title: Bug #439448 “Visual corruption affecting several panel applets” : Bugs : “gnome-panel” package : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<n0bawk> ko chạy thì có nhiều cái lăn ra chết lắm
<n0bawk> chứ chả riêng gì cái network manger
<n0bawk> hoặc là check lại thứ tự start của mấy cái daemon xem sao
<n0bawk> chứ cái network manager thỉng thoảng vẫn dở hơi thế
<kiennd> mình nghĩ không phải lỗi ở cái network manager
<n0bawk> vấn đề ko phải là nghĩ gì
<n0bawk> mà vấn đề là đọc log xem nó bị mán gì
<kiennd> bởi vì một thoát thứ khác: startup disk creator, users and groups....
<n0bawk> tail -f /var/log/messages
<kiennd> đều không chạy được
<n0bawk> kiennd: ờ, thế bệnh lớn rồi
<kiennd> trong log/message thì không thấy lỗi gì mới đau
<n0bawk> có change uid gì hay ko?
<n0bawk> có dùng lệnh chmod gì hay ko?
<n0bawk> kiennd: mấy chương trình kia ko chạy thì nó báo cái gì?
<kiennd> không change uid
<n0bawk> vẫn lỗi dbus  hả
<n0bawk> tail -f /var/log/messages
<n0bawk> rồi mở mấy cái chương trình kia lên
<n0bawk> xem nó phọt ra cái gì
<n0bawk> vậy thôi
<kiennd> The configuration could not be loaded
<n0bawk> kiennd: tạo user mới có dùng đc ko?
<kiennd> (users-admin:3478): Liboobs-WARNING **: There was an unknown error communicating with the backends: The permission of the setuid helper is not correct
<kiennd> trong log/message không thấy có gì mới
<n0bawk> kìa
<n0bawk> permission of setuid is not corrent kìa :3
<kiennd> cái lỗi đó là trên terminal đó
<kiennd> tạo user mới cũng không dùng được
<kiennd> tạo user mới khởi động nó báo lỗi gì đó (hôm qua không để ý) rồi khởi động xong ra màn hình trống trơn
<n0bawk> kiennd: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<kiennd> gõ ctrl + F2 thì ra cửa sổ lệnh gõ gnome-terminal thì ra terminal thao tác thấy bình thường
<kiennd> lệnh đó hôm qua chạy luôn rồi
<n0bawk> kiennd: ờ, vậy lỗi với cái consolekit rồi
<n0bawk> kiennd: chạy lại đi
<kiennd> mới vừa chạy lại nó chạy nhanh lắm không thông báo hay lỗi gì cả
<n0bawk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1126653
<supybot_zombie> Title: [ubuntu] "The permission of the setuid helper is not correct" - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<n0bawk> vãi hà
<n0bawk> kiennd: thá»­ xem sao :))
<kiennd> thấy cái permission of setuid is not correct --> đang nghi ngờ là user kiennd bị change uid
<kiennd> OK để thử làm theo hướng dẫn kia đã thnx n0bawk
<kiennd> giờ phải ngắt kết nối
<n0bawk> kiennd: có lẽ là ko liên quan đến user kiennd
<n0bawk> nhưng mà bạn change uid như thế nào?
<n0bawk> kiennd: nếu bạn change uid theo kiểu bựa, thì mấy cái file trong thư mục home nó sẽ có uid khác -> ko chạy ko có gì lạ
<kiennd> từ trước giờ mình nhớ là không có chạy lệnh gì change uid cả
<kiennd> không biết có thao tác nào vô tình change không
<kiennd> n0bawk, đã thử như hướng dẫn ở cái link lúc nãy
<kiennd> vào tty1, stop gdm, startx
<kiennd> thì nó ra được cái giao diện mặc định gnome
<kiennd> nó hiện ra network manager nhưng mà ở phần wireless thì device not ready
<kiennd> cắm usb, cài lại dbus khởi động lại chưa thấy gì thay đổi
<NgoHuy> startx được thì dbus đã chạy rồi anh
<NgoHuy> :)
<n0bawk> kiennd: vậy là vào user thường thì vẫn báo lỗi consolekit với dbus?
<NgoHuy> lỗi thé nào bạn
<NgoHuy> :)
<NgoHuy> bạn cho mình xem cái log lỗi với :D
<n0bawk> kiennd: vào root thì nó chạy còn user thường nó ko chạy hả :3
<kiennd> vào bằng root thì nó chạy lên nhưng vẫn chưa kết nối được, vào bằng user thường nó không chạy
<NgoHuy> vậy là bị consolekit rồi mà bạn :)
<kiennd> nhưng từ terminal gõ lệnh sudo nm-applet thì giờ nó chạy
<kiennd> (hôm qua là báo lỗi rồi thôi, hôm nay thì chạy)
<kiennd> NgoHuy, lỗi giống hôm qua đó
<n0bawk> kiennd: ờ, vậy là do cái vụ suid nó bị sai
<n0bawk> kiennd: bây h chạy rồi là ngon rồi :))
<kiennd> trong /var/log/message không thấy lỗi
<n0bawk> kiennd: h mấy cái chương trình user & group rồi gì gì đã chạy chưa
<kiennd> trong .xsession.errors thì có lỗi: gnome-session[2374]: WARNING: Could not connect to ConsoleKit: Could not get owner of name 'org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit': no such name
<n0bawk> kiennd: cái đó có khi là lỗi cũ á
<kiennd> và cứ 1 tí là có thêm 1 dòng: ** (gnome-settings-daemon:2441): WARNING **: Connection failed, reconnecting...
<n0bawk> xoá nó đi :))
<n0bawk> ờ há
<n0bawk> thôi kmn
<n0bawk> h cần gì thì sửa cái đấy
<kiennd> n0bawk, bây giờ vào bằng user thường vẫn chưa chạy
<n0bawk> nó báo cũng chỉ là warning
<kiennd> users & groups vẫn chưa chạy
<n0bawk> kiennd: coi lại cái hal
<kiennd> cái đó là warning thôi nhưng nó ảnh hưởng 1 loạt cái khác không khởi động được
<kiennd> power manager, gnome setting.... đều chạy không chính xác
<kiennd> trong log nó báo: (gnome-power-manager:2496): devkit-power-gobject-WARNING **: Error invoking GetAll() to get properties: The permission of the setuid helper is not correct
<kiennd> đây là lỗi mới chứ không phải lỗi cũ, mỗi lần restart lại là nó sinh ra 1 file mới
<kiennd> đang nghi ngờ là do uid
<kiennd> có cách nào xem lại uid cũ là bao nhiêu không
<kiennd> uid hiện giờ là 1000
<n0bawk> ờ, vậy uid đúng rồi
<kiennd> xem được uid cũ là bao nhiêu thì mình sẽ thử dùng lệnh change uid xem sao
<n0bawk> vấn đề là có change mode hay suid của thằng nào ko
<n0bawk> mặc định của ubuntu là 1000 đúng rồi
<kiennd> không có change mode hay suid của thằng nào cả, cũng khá lâu rồi chỉ xài web, mail, office thôi
<kiennd> lâu lâu thì bấm nút update, cũng lâu rồi không cài đặt chương trình hay cấu hình gì cả
<kiennd> nếu không phải là uid thì có khả năng là user bị xóa khỏi 1 group nào đó không?
<n0bawk> ờ thế có khi cái thằng update nó làm sai uid hè hè
<kiennd> lệnh: id kiennd
<kiennd> uid=1000(kiennd) gid=1000(kiennd) groups=1000(kiennd),0(root),4(adm),20(dialout),21(fax),24(cdrom),25(floppy),26(tape),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),103(fuse),104(lpadmin),115(admin),120(sambashare),123(vboxusers),999(ubersvn),129(libvirtd)
<n0bawk> kiennd: cái kia là suid, là 1 cái cờ đặc biệt, để cho phép chương trình từ user thường chạy như root
<n0bawk> -> khi vào root thì chạy đc vì ko cần suid gì cả
<NgoHuy> nó set riêng cho tưng file
<NgoHuy> khoong phải file nào cũng có suid
<n0bawk> và cũng chẳng hiểu sao cái kia lại báo no such name cho cái consolekit :3
<NgoHuy> hay sgid
<NgoHuy> mình đã nói là lỗi consolekit mà
<NgoHuy> nó cho phép switch user như siud đó
<kiennd> hôm qua cũng đã thử cài lại rồi nhưng mà vẫn không thay đổi gì
<NgoHuy> bạn có thể shutdown từ màn hình, mount usb hay mount ổ là nhờ nó
<NgoHuy> cài lại mà nó refuse cũng vayjt hôi
<NgoHuy> giờ tìm hiểu vì sao nó bị fail đi bạn
<NgoHuy> mang log lên launchpad hỏi xem :)
<kiennd> đang nghi ngờ nhất là do update bị sai gì đó
<n0bawk> kiennd: ps ax | grep -i consolkit
<kiennd> vì cũng khá lâu rồi mình không cài chương trình hay cấu hình gì cả chỉ xài web, mail, office lâu lâu bấm nút update thôi
<n0bawk> kiennd: ps ax | grep -i consolekit
<kiennd> n0bawk, nó chỉ ra vậy thôi:   468 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto -i console-kit
<kiennd> --> cái console kit chưa chạy
<n0bawk> kiennd: sai lệnh rồi
<n0bawk> kiennd: ps ax | grep -i consolekit
<kiennd>  7700 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto -i consolekit
<kiennd> cũng chưa chạy
<kiennd> (chắc do lúc nãy xóa file .xinitrc :) )
<n2i> s/consolekit/console-kit
<NgoHuy> xóa làm sao chạy được startx bạn O.o
<NgoHuy> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/ConsoleKit
<n0bawk> kiennd: có vẻ như là chưa chạy console-kit-daemon thật :))
<NgoHuy> :))
<kiennd> tại lúc nãy bỏ file .xinitrc đó :)
 * Tux|zZz ngáp ngắn, ngáp dài
<NgoHuy> :))
<kiennd> file .xinitrc thì mặc định nó đâu có
<NgoHuy> bác Tux đã đến
<kiennd> hôm qua NgoHuy kêu tạo nó
<Tux|Ubuntu> chuyện gì mà vui thía
<kiennd> thêm lệnh ck-luanch-session đó
<kiennd> nên mới thêm vào, nhưng mà không thấy ảnh hưởng gì nên giờ xóa đi
<NgoHuy> exec ck-launch-session gnome-session
<n0bawk> theo như mình biết thì ubuntu ko có dùng .xinitrc -> thêm như vậy ko có tác dụng
<NgoHuy> sau đó startx command xem nó chạy không bạn
<NgoHuy> :)
<NgoHuy> ọc
<n0bawk> vì bạn kiennd khởi động vào từ gdm :3
<n2i> :3
<n2i> gdm mà xài .xinitrc thì ế rồi
<NgoHuy> gdm nó tự thieetsp lập môi trường X lại theo nó nên em bỏ luôn, startx :D
<Tux|Ubuntu> ~/.xinitrc ăn thua gì
<Tux|Ubuntu> :)
<n0bawk> ờ
<NgoHuy> :)
<n2i> ** (nm-applet:3949): WARNING **: Failed to show notification: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.Notifications was not
<n0bawk> thế nên h đi tìm nguyên nhân sao cái console-kit-daemon nó ko start :))
<NgoHuy> em nói từ hôm qua rồi mà
<NgoHuy> O.o
<n0bawk> có vẻ như dbus lăn ra chết :))
 * n2i sò rí :3 paste nhầm
<Tux|Ubuntu> làm gì có dbus chạy mà chẳng thế kia
<Tux|Ubuntu> =(
<NgoHuy> dbus chết làm sao startx
<NgoHuy> =:P
<NgoHuy> :P
<kiennd> NgoHuy, ý bạn là giờ khởi động chế độ dòng lệnh rồi sau đó gõ lệnh exec ck-luanch-session gnome-session rồi startx đúng không?
<n0bawk> NgoHuy: chẳng liên quan, x vẫn chạy, mà nm-applet vẫn báo thế kia ;))
<n0bawk> dbus vẫn đang chạy phe phé
<NgoHuy> dbus là yêu cầu của gnome mà anh
<NgoHuy> :|
<kiennd> không phải chỉ mỗi thằng nm-applet đâu một loạt thằng khác đều die
<NgoHuy> không chạy dbus thì không chạy được gnome
<NgoHuy> :-<
<kiennd> giờ tóm tắt tình hình lại cho Tux theo dõi nhé
<n0bawk> NgoHuy: đúng rồi, nhưng nó vẫn chạy mà vẫn báo failed to connect to dbus :))
<kiennd> máy mình xài ubuntu 10.04
<NgoHuy> :|
<NgoHuy> của em dbus die nó không chạy gì hết
<n0bawk> kiennd: /usr/lib/dbus-1.0/dbus-daemon-launch-helper
<NgoHuy> close sesion và nhảy ra cốnle
<NgoHuy> :3
<kiennd> khá lâu rồi chỉ xài web, mail, office (không cài chương trình hay cấu hình gì cả) lâu lâu thì bấm nút update
<NgoHuy> cái đó là suid
<n0bawk> NgoHuy: dbus die khác với connect failed
<NgoHuy> cái file anh dửi đó
<NgoHuy> file đó die là không có X
<n0bawk> kiennd: ls -al /usr/lib/dbus-1.0/dbus-daemon-launch-helper
<kiennd> hôm kia là xài bình thường, hôm qua khởi động lên thì không thấy nm-applet
<NgoHuy> https://www.facebook.com/notes/ng%C3%B4-huy/dbus-permission-error/421270074584680
<supybot_zombie> Title: Log In | Facebook (at www.facebook.com)
<Tux|Ubuntu> kiennd: mới update à ?
<kiennd> và một loạt cái khác như group & users, disk startup creator... không hoạt động
<kiennd> Tux|Ubuntu, update cũng lâu rồi nhưng trước giờ xài toàn suspend không shutdown hay logout gì cả
<kiennd> đang xem cái facebook của ngohuy
<Tux|Ubuntu> kiennd: rồi sao nữa ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> đang update thì suspend ?
<kiennd> không phải
<kiennd> update thì nó không báo lỗi gì
<kiennd> mình update cách đây cả 2 tuần
<kiennd> từ đó tới giờ xài bình thường
<Tux|Ubuntu> mà giờ mới ói ?
<kiennd> hôm kia thì shutdown máy
 * Tux|Ubuntu đợi thuật lại
<kiennd> hôm qua khởi động lại thì bị lỗi như mô tả ở trên
<n0bawk> kiennd: chạy lệnh ls -al cái file helper đi
<kiennd> n0bawk, file helper nằm ở thư mục nào?
<Tux|Ubuntu> kiennd: vào được nữa không
<n0bawk> <n0bawk> kiennd: ls -al /usr/lib/dbus-1.0/dbus-daemon-launch-helper
<Tux|Ubuntu> update phát nữa đi
<Tux|Ubuntu> 12.04 à ?
<kiennd> 10.04
<kiennd> hồi tối mới update lại phát nữa
<kiennd> nhưng vẫn chưa xử lý được lỗi
<Tux|Ubuntu> kiennd: cái này hơi bựa
<Tux|Ubuntu> nhưng cứ thử xem
<Tux|Ubuntu> reinstall hết các package
<kiennd> n0bawk, kết quả: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 39 2011-08-01 14:51 /usr/lib/dbus-1.0/dbus-daemon-launch-helper -> /lib/dbus-1.0/dbus-daemon-launch-helper
<NgoHuy> sai permission rồi ah O.o ????
<Tux|Ubuntu> NgoHuy: nhìn bình thường mà nhỉ ?
<NgoHuy> nó khác trên Arch anh ah :D
<Tux|Ubuntu> à ừ
<NgoHuy> nên em hơi thắc mắc
<NgoHuy> :D
<Tux|Ubuntu> root messagebus
<Tux|Ubuntu> hem phải root root
<Tux|Ubuntu> 12.04
<n0bawk> kiennd: sai rồi
<n0bawk> kiennd: thứ nhất là nó hiếu cờ s
<kiennd> máy mình là 10.04 nhé :)
<n0bawk> còn cái group thì chả nhớ :))
<NgoHuy> em vẫn chưa hiểu lắm
<kiennd> n0bawk, phát hiện nó sai rồi, giờ làm sao để sửa lại cho đúng
<NgoHuy> thiếu s thì làm sao nó lên X được
<NgoHuy> :(
<n0bawk> kiennd: sudo chmod u+s /usr/lib/dbus-1.0/dbus-daemon-launch-helper
<Tux|Ubuntu> n0bawk: cũng chưa biết anh ợ
<Tux|Ubuntu> của em 12.04
<Tux|Ubuntu> cái đó không phải symlink
<n0bawk> ờ
<n0bawk> cái đó ko quan trọng mà
<n0bawk> :3
<NgoHuy> của em cũng không phải symlink
<NgoHuy> :D
<n0bawk> symlink hay ko symlink chẳng quan trọng đâu
<NgoHuy> nhưng không có cờ s thì nó không startx được
<kiennd> n0bawk, sau khi chạy lệnh xong, thử ls lại thì nó ra
<Tux|Ubuntu> n0bawk: khác version dbus chắc nó vậ
<kiennd> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 39 2011-08-01 14:51 /usr/lib/dbus-1.0/dbus-daemon-launch-helper -> /lib/dbus-1.0/dbus-daemon-launch-helper
<kiennd> vẫn chưa thấy cờ s
<NgoHuy> của em nó báo ngay incorrec set uid :-<
<Tux|Ubuntu> phải chmod cái /lib/dbus-1.0/dbus-daemon-launch-helper chứ nhẩy
 * n2i không tồn tại cái file kia :3
<n0bawk> kiennd: ls -al /lib/dbus-1.0/dbus-daemon-launch-helper
<Tux|Ubuntu> tình nghi ếu tồi tại
<Tux|Ubuntu> =)
<Tux|Ubuntu> symlink hỏng
<Tux|Ubuntu> =)
<n0bawk> vãi :))
<kiennd> n0bawk, thấy có cờ s rồi
<kiennd> -rwsrwxrwx 1 root messagebus 42492 2011-07-23 00:02 /lib/dbus-1.0/dbus-daemon-launch-helper
<Tux|Ubuntu> đấy
<Tux|Ubuntu> đúng hàng rồi mà
<Tux|Ubuntu> có làm sao đâu
<kiennd> --> giờ tạo symbolink lại hả?
 * Tux|Ubuntu dự đoán sai =)
<n0bawk> ờ
<Tux|Ubuntu> cơ mà sao nó 777 nhở
<n0bawk> hay bác này làm phát chmod 777 rồi :3
<kiennd> không có
<kiennd> nó 777 từ hồi đầu rồi
<NgoHuy> 777 thì cũng đâu ảnh hưởng gì bác :D
<Tux|Ubuntu> Lạ
<kiennd> chỉ mới chạy lệnh u+s thôi mà
<kiennd> thông báo mới nhất
<Tux|Ubuntu> NgoHuy: thấy lạ thôi
<kiennd> sau khi thêm cờ +s vào
<kiennd> giờ nó hiện ra mấy cái wifi để chọn rồi nè
<Tux|Ubuntu> thì thường thì làm gì ai cũng có quyền w cái đó
<NgoHuy> -rwsr-x---
<kiennd> để thử các thao tác khác xem sao đã
<n0bawk> ờ
<n0bawk> vậy là lúc nãy ko có cờ s
<n0bawk> có vậy thôi
<n0bawk> ko có suid sao chạy :))
<kiennd> user setting chạy
<NgoHuy> ợ
<NgoHuy> thế cơ ah
<NgoHuy> +_+
<n0bawk> dbus vẫn chạy mà application vẫn báo failed nhá :))
<kiennd> start up disk creator chạy
<Tux|Ubuntu> lạ nhở, nghĩ cái đó update làm sao mà thành ra 777 được
<NgoHuy> em vẫn thắc mắc
<NgoHuy> không cờ s sao nó chạy được X
<NgoHuy> :((
<NgoHuy> bên em không có là nó bật ngay lỗi và trả về console
<n0bawk> Tux|Ubuntu: chắc cái thằng viết cái script trong update dởm
<NgoHuy> :(
<n0bawk> kiennd: ngon lành rồi hả?
<kiennd> tạm thời như thế đã để thử khởi động lại máy xem có ngon lành chưa
 * n0bawk hết buổi sáng
<n0bawk> hoặc bạn kiennd làm gì đó nó thành 777
<kiennd> cảm ơn mọi người rất nhiều chỉ có mỗi chừng này mà mất hết buổi sáng hôm qua với hôm nay
<n0bawk> chứ mấy cái này ai để 777 làm chi :3
<n0bawk> 777 thế kia thằ ng nào nó thích vào xoá phát là coi như xong :))
<NgoHuy> của em thì up lên nó bị sai group
<kiennd> để khởi động lại máy rồi sẽ báo kết quả với mọi người nhé
<Tux|Ubuntu> NgoHuy: arch thì thường ấy mà
<NgoHuy> em mới gặp 1 lần
<NgoHuy> :3
<NgoHuy> há»±
<Tux|Ubuntu> NgoHuy: reg cái mail của arch accounment
<NgoHuy> vẫn chưa cam tâm anh ah
<Tux|Ubuntu> nào có change nó mail cho
<NgoHuy> dạ
<NgoHuy> :D
<n0bawk> thôi để crash cho thích :))
<NgoHuy> vì sao không có cờ s mà nó vân khởi động được X
 * n0bawk đếm xem mấy tháng rồi chưa update arch
<Tux|Ubuntu> n0bawk: một sáng sớm đẹp trời
<NgoHuy> nó đâu có quyền đâu :((
<Tux|Ubuntu> xếp giao việc
<Tux|Ubuntu> bật lên ói cha mất cũng khổ
<Tux|Ubuntu> =)
<NgoHuy> rồi
<NgoHuy> em hiểu rồi
<NgoHuy> =))
<n0bawk> Tux|Ubuntu: h anh làm hệ thống, ngồi đâu cũng dùng đc máy rồi
<NgoHuy> vì nó để là 777
<NgoHuy> hèn chi
<NgoHuy> không có cờ vẫn chạy
<n0bawk> Tux|Ubuntu: máy mình lỗi nhảy sang máy khác ngồi làm việc bình thường haha
<NgoHuy> :|
<Tux|Ubuntu> n0bawk: sướng
<NgoHuy> sướng quá anh
<NgoHuy> :))
<n0bawk> Tux|Ubuntu: tại có nhiều thằng, máy ko cố định, nên cứ đăng nhập vào là dùng bình thường thôi
<n0bawk> Tux|Ubuntu: máy nào cũng đc :D
<NgoHuy> em đã hiểu vấn đề vì sao nó vẫn chạy
<NgoHuy> :D
<Tux|Ubuntu> kiennd: khởi động lại đê
<Tux|Ubuntu> xem nó ói phát nữa không
<Tux|Ubuntu> kiennd_: sao sao
<Tux|Ubuntu> tèo chưa?
<kiennd_> mới khởi động lại
<kiennd_> giờ vào wifi được rồi
<kiennd_> chạy được diskstartup creator
<kiennd_> chạy được user and group
<NgoHuy> :))
<kiennd_> nhưng khi cắm usb nó chưa tự động mount
<kiennd_> và shutdown, restart từ menu chưa được
<NgoHuy> :|
<kiennd_> muốn shutdown phải gõ lệnh có sudo mới được, :)
<NgoHuy> cái consolekit chưa chạy hở :|
<kiennd_> trong file .xsession thì hết báo cái lỗi lúc nãy rồi
<NgoHuy> ah
<NgoHuy> chắc nó kẹt đâu đó
<NgoHuy> lâu lâu mình vẫn bị
<NgoHuy> :)
<Tux|Ubuntu> mở polkit ra hiếp dâm mấy cái rules
<kiennd_> dropbox, gnome-setting... không còn bị báo lỗi ở trong file .xsession.error nữa :)
<NgoHuy> =))
<NgoHuy> mở udev ra nói chuyện với nó
<NgoHuy> =))
<kiennd_> thôi để hôm nào rảnh cài lên 12.04 luôn
<kiennd_> hồi xưa mình cài ubuntu 8.04 chia ổ đĩa thành 3. /, /home, /data
<kiennd_> sau đó bỏ đĩa 10.04 vào cài thì nó giữ được data trong /home, /data
 * Tux|Ubuntu tất cả ở /home hết
<kiennd_> do nó giữ được data ở home nên không cần cài lại một mớ chương trình
<kiennd_> giờ định cài lên 12.04 không rõ khi cài nó có bị mất dữ liệu trong /home không nhỉ :P (chỉ sợ nó nâng cấp tính năng gì đó mà mất là tiêu)
<Tux|Ubuntu> kiennd_: mất hay không do người cài
<Tux|Ubuntu> đừng chọn format là được
<kiennd_> hồi 8.04 lên 10.04 là chỉ cần format cái /, rồi sau đó chỉ lại cái /home, /data đúng partition cũ là nó nhận hết đó, một đống chương trình không cần cài lại luôn
<kiennd_> giờ đang ngại là 12.04 không xài gnome nữa làm vậy nó có còn hiểu không :))
<n2i> sao không upgrade thẳng lên 12.04 luôn?
<kiennd_> upgrade từ đĩa alternative lâu lắm
<kiennd_> nó chạy chắc cỡ 3 tiếng chưa xong, cài thì nhanh chừng 30 phút
<n2i> upgrade từ net mà.
<kiennd_> upgrade từ đĩa đã lâu rồi, up từ net còn lâu hơn mà lỡ đang up giữa chừng rớt net là tiêu
<n0bawk> mạng gì dởm quá :))
<kiennd_> lần trước cái máy bàn đó up từ 9.10 lên 10.04 từ đĩa alternative không biết nó chạy làm sao mà hơn 3 tiếng
<kiennd_> còn cái laptop cài mới thì mất chừng 30 phút :)
<n0bawk> thôi chuyển qua dùng rolling release rồi khỏi upgrade :))
<kiennd_> n0bawk, rolling release là sao?
 * n2i kiểu như gentoo, arch?
<kiennd_> thôi mình out đây các vấn đề còn lại sáng mai xử tiếp, có ai ở gần Thủ Đức thì chạy ra mình mời ly cafe cảm ở đã hỗ trợ
 * n2i Thủ Đô thì có, chứ Thủ Đức thì không =))
<Tux|Ubuntu> kiennd_: tài trợ máy bay đi
<Tux|Ubuntu> =))
<kiennd_> thủ đô xa xôi quá, hôm nào ra đó thì mời :)
<kiennd_> tháng trước có ra đó 2 lần mà đi về gấp quá không đi đâu chơi được :)
<Tux|Ubuntu> kiennd_: ra HN bơi hả bạn :))
<kiennd_> ra đó lượn 1 vòng vào vào thôi :) không có thời gian đi bơi :)
<kiennd_> bb mọi người
<Tux|Ubuntu> kiennd_: nước ngập lênh láng, đâu chả bơi được
<Tux|Ubuntu> )
<kiennd_> chúc cuối tuần vui vẻ
<vubuntor642> em muon6o1 cài ubuntu trên nền win 7, mình chỉ cần chia thêm 1 ổ rồi cài vào đó là dc đúng ko các anh
<kid___> !bg vubuntor642
<kid___> :)
<ubot2> Factoid 'bg vubuntor642' not found
<kid___> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<supybot_zombie> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<kid___> !bg | vubuntor642
<ubot2> vubuntor642: please see above
<vubuntor642> tks a
<anony> haha
<anony> vang tanh k 1 bong nguoi!!! ::
<vubuntor005> có người mừ
<anony> :-(
<anony> ah may qua, vietnamese
<anony> =))
<vubuntor005> hơ trang của ng VN chả vietnamese thì gì
<vubuntor005> :D
<anony> nhung vang qua nhe?
<anony> :-((
<anony> Ben ubuntu.com ban tan am am. Ghe gom that. :-(
<vubuntor005> thế cần gì mà phỉa nhiều người
<vubuntor005> *phải
<anony> ah?
<vubuntor005> hnay ngày nhỉ mờ
 * Tux|Ubuntu cười mỉm
<vubuntor005> *ngày nghỉ
<anony> mình đang bị lỗi xorg trên ubuntu 12.04, k biết có ai bị k?
<vubuntor005> Tux|Ubuntu: chắc em cũng hong gõ nổi TV quá, gõ sai nhèm à :D
<anony> thỉnh thoảng nó lại hiện lên cái bảng con con
<Tux|Ubuntu> tắt nó đi
<Tux|Ubuntu> =)
<anony> tắt đi, thỉnh thoảng nó lại hiện lên anh ạ
<Tux|Ubuntu> .g how to disable appport ubuntu 12.04
<phenny_zombie> Tux|Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport/
<supybot_zombie> Title: Apport - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
 * vubuntor005 vẫn trung thành với 10.04 :D
<anony> để nào rảnh em up cho cái ảnh lên a xem xem
<anony> giờ e đang dùng fluxbox nên k vấn đề gì cả =))
<Tux|Ubuntu> anony: vậy thì kêu ca lỗi gì
<anony> thỉnh thoảng vẫn phải sang gnome anh ạ. :-(
<anony> mà anh tux có dùng irssi để chat irc k ạ? :-)
<Tux|Ubuntu> Trước dùng, giờ ít dùng
<Tux|Ubuntu> xài empathy
<anony> irssi có cho show các chanel ra k anh nhỉ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> show channel ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> tức là list cái channel đang có của server đó hở
<Tux|Ubuntu> chắc là có thôi
<anony> đúng đấy ạ
<Tux|Ubuntu> cơ mà nhiều lắm list chi cho khổ
<anony> e chỉ vào các chanel theo documentation của irssi, k biết đi đâu nữa
 * Tux|Ubuntu chì vào có 2-3 channel
<anony> vubuntor005: 10.04 vẫn support sao?
<vubuntor005> anony: hình như thế :D
<anony> thế mà bản 10.10 hết support là sao nhỉ?
<anony> :-(
<CoconutCrab> 10.04 bản LTS, dùng lâu
<Tux|Ubuntu> anony: là thế chứ sao
<Tux|Ubuntu> vậy còn hỏi
<Tux|Ubuntu> :))
<anony> =))
<NgaNguyenDuy> He He
<vubuntor610> \join #vnluser
<vubuntor162> laptop của em chỉ có ubuntu, em muốn cài lại ubuntu mà không có usb hay cd thì có thực hiện được không ạ
<vubuntor349> sudo: unable to change to sudoers gid: Operation not permitted em ko heu cai nay noi gi, may anh giup em voi
<vubuntor349> e chua hieu :(
<vubuntor349> nable to change to sudoers gid: Operation not permitted em ko heu cai nay noi gi, may anh giup em voi
<AndIrc__> hello
<Tux|Ubuntu> .g how to change bluetooth devices name ubuntu
<phenny_zombie> Tux|Ubuntu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/80960/how-to-change-bluetooth-device-name
<supybot_zombie> Title: How to change bluetooth device name? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<vubuntor315> có cách nào xóa hết các phần mềm mình đã cài không ạ
<vubuntor315> đưa ubuntu trở lại lúc ban đầu mới cài ý ạ, em chạy ubuntu 12.04
<kid__> vào USC gỡ hết ra
<vubuntor315> gỡ ra vẫn có cái bị lỗi anh à
<vubuntor315> em có cài cái java7, nó k cài được, cứ 0 update, 0 new install, 1 not full install or remove  oracle-java7-installer
<vubuntor315> giải quyết sao anh?
<vubuntor315> E: oracle-java7-installer: subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 2
<kid__> https://encrypted.google.com/#hl=vi&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=+oracle-java7-installer:+subprocess+installed+++++++++++++++++++++++pre-removal+script+returned+error+exit+status+2&oq=+oracle-java7-installer:+subprocess+installed+++++++++++++++++++++++pre-removal+script+returned+error+exit+status+2&gs_l=hp.3...729.729.0.1258.1.1.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0...0.1.mgPwxxTAsLs&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=dd800d60f80350d8&biw=1024&bih=636
<supybot_zombie> Title: Google (at encrypted.google.com)
<kid__> ặc
<kid__> đọc thử coi
<kid__> đi tắm đã
<vubuntor733> may ban chi minh cach cai unetbootin trong ubuntu 8.04 voi
<CoconutCrab> dùng 10.04 trở lên
<luffy|sunshine> @.@
<luffy|sunshine> giờ còn xài 8.04 cơ à
<vubuntor733> thi bay gio muon dung unetbootin de tao usb cai ban moi hon ne
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor733: tải về
<Tux|Ubuntu> chmod +x
<Tux|Ubuntu> rồi chạy
<Tux|Ubuntu> xong
<vubuntor733> E: Couldn't find package chmod
<vubuntor733> no hien nhu vay ne
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor733: vào trang chủ của nó mà tải
<Tux|Ubuntu> .g unetbootin linux lastest
<phenny_zombie> Tux|Ubuntu: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<supybot_zombie> Title: UNetbootin - Homepage and Downloads (at unetbootin.sourceforge.net)
<vubuntor733> vo trang chu down ve bam vo file thi no hien nhu vay ne ban
<vubuntor733> There is no application installed for this file type
<vubuntor337> Có ai k? cho mình hỏi xíu ....!!!!
<xdien> 222
<vubuntor663> alo
<kid__> xicalo
<vubuntor663> mình cài ubuntu 12.04 destop bằng usb khi boot ngay từ đầu hiện lỗi boot error, mình đã thử cài bản 11.10 destop nhưng vẫn ko đc
<vubuntor663> ai giúp mình với đc ko :(
<kid__> boot error à
<kid__> bạn tạo usb boot kiểu chi?
<vubuntor663> mình dùng universal usb installer
<vubuntor663> vừa mới down trên trang chủ :(
<vubuntor663> ít ng dùng ubuntu nên lên google tìm sửa lỗi cũng ko có @@!
<Mandalord> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ bạn dùng cái này nè
<Mandalord> chắc là dễ hơn
<supybot_zombie> Title: Boot and run Linux from a USB flash memory stick | USB Pen Drive Linux (at www.pendrivelinux.com)
<vubuntor663> thế à
<vubuntor663> mà mình vừa tải trên trang đấy về mà :|
<kid__> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<supybot_zombie> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor663> ???
<vubuntor663> mình đọc cái đấy rồi
<kid__> đọc phần Cài đặt bằng USB boot  ý
<vubuntor663> đã thử vs cái Unetbootin
<kid__> dùng thử thằng đó xem
<vubuntor663> nhưng vẫn ko đc
<vubuntor663> @@
<Mandalord> uhm, boot error nó thông báo thế nào?
<vubuntor663> lúc cài xong boot từ usb
<Mandalord> tức là cắm usb vào ko boot dc cái usb á?
<vubuntor663> nó có nhận usb
<vubuntor663> nhưng báo là boot error
<vubuntor663> ngày trc mình chạy hiren boot trên usb vẫn bt
<vubuntor663> ko hiểu tại sao
<vubuntor663> mình thử trên cả 2 cái usb khác nhau sợ 1 cái hỏng nhưng vẫn như thế
<Mandalord> uhm lúc mà báo lỗi đó, trên màn hình nó hiện ra như thế nào
<vubuntor663> màn hình đen xì
<vubuntor663> hiện mỗi 1 dòng chữ là boot error
<Mandalord> có phải bạn dùng bios dòng Award-Phoenix ko?
<vubuntor663> ko mình dùng intel
<vubuntor663> à
<vubuntor663> hình như đúng đấy
<vubuntor663> mình vừa lên google tìm hình ảnh
<vubuntor663> thấy có
<vubuntor663> à ko pải mình dùng intel @@!
<Mandalord> uhm, mình tìm hiểu thấy hình như dòng bios này bị lỗi sao đó, đại khái là chỉ boot dc DOS-bootable USB
<Mandalord> http://askubuntu.com/questions/81667/cannot-boot-live-usb-with-ubuntu-on-a-specific-pc-on-others-the-usb-works-fine
<supybot_zombie> Title: Cannot boot live USB with Ubuntu on a specific PC, on others the USB works fine? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Tux|Ubuntu> Cài từ HDD đi
<Tux|Ubuntu> :)
<vubuntor663> @@! vãi hà
<Mandalord> cái link trên có người đã xoay sở thành công đó, bạn có thể thử hoặc làm theo kiểu từ hđ
<Tux|Ubuntu> .g WHR-G300N
<phenny_zombie> Tux|Ubuntu: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833162026
<supybot_zombie> Title: Newegg.com - BUFFALO AirStation N300 Wireless Router AP - WHR-G300N (at www.newegg.com)
<vubuntor663> nhưng mình muốn cài để chia làm 2 hệ điều hành chạy song song
<vubuntor663> nếu cài từ hdd liệu có đc ko
<kid__> k
<kid__> vubuntor663: cài thử đi, biết ngay:D
<vubuntor663> trời
<vubuntor663> cài thử xong mất hết dữ liệu thì .......
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor663: mất thế quái nào được
<Tux|Ubuntu> khác gì cài USB đâu
<vubuntor663> :|
<vubuntor663> cậu cho mình link đi
<kid__> http://fixunix.com/setup/18739-ubuntu-installation-hard-disk-iso-image.html
<supybot_zombie> Title: Ubuntu installation from hard disk ISO image (at fixunix.com)
<kid__> chắc cái này được
<vubuntor663> :|
<Mandalord> http://www.vn-zoom.com/f316/huong-dan-cai-dat-ubuntu-10-04-tu-hdd-khong-can-o-cd-hay-usb-thanh-cong-100-a-667151.html
<Mandalord> tiếng việt nè
<Tux|Ubuntu> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor663> uh
<Tux|Ubuntu> Sao chả ai chịu đọc nhở
<vubuntor663> để mình đọc qua đã
<Tux|Ubuntu> offical guide luôn
<Tux|Ubuntu> lolz
<Tux|Ubuntu> Mình viết cứ như ếu ai đọc á
<Tux|Ubuntu> buồn ghê
 * Tux|Ubuntu bao lần rồi
<Tux|Ubuntu> công sức
<Tux|Ubuntu> chẹp...
 * Tux|Ubuntu bò đi
<vubuntor663> h ko đăng kí nhận đĩa cài miễn phí nhể
<Mandalord> bg có hướng dẫn cài qua ổ cứng à
<Mandalord> hay nhể
<vubuntor663> mà cái việc chia ổ phân vùng vs định dạng để cài ubuntu thế nào thế
<Tux|Ubuntu> Mandalord: chưa đọc bao giờ à lolz
 * Tux|Ubuntu hướng dẫn cài từ Windows luôn
<vubuntor663> mình đọc thấy định dạng khác vs win mà
<Mandalord> Tux: em cài từ usb search phát ra ngay cái usb boot còn đọc tiếp làm gì lol :D
<vubuntor663> 1 bên fat 32 1 bên f... 4
<Mandalord> vubuntor663: ko sao đâu, chạy được cái setup rồi thì sẽ chia lại ổ đĩa, format lại một số phân vùng cần thiết, ko mất dữ liệu đâu
<Mandalord> nhưng theo mình, để cho chắc bạn nên checkdisk và giải phân mảnh trước khi phân vùng lại
<vubuntor663> có thể chạy thử ubuntu như trên usb ko
<Mandalord> chắc là dc
<vubuntor663> hdd mình vừa mới mua mà :d
<Mandalord> vubuntor663: tùy thôi :|, tại hòi trước dùng partition magic mà ko giải phân mảnh trước thì hay treo máy lắm:|, ko biết gparted thế nào
<vubuntor663> uh
<vubuntor054> alo
<vubuntor054> cậu ơi cho mình cái code tạo menu.lst đi
<vubuntor054> mình dùng bản 12.04 x32
<vubuntor054> alo có ai ko thế :|
<Tux|Ubuntu> 12.04 dùng grub2
<Tux|Ubuntu> có grub.cfg thoai
<vubuntor054> ???
<vubuntor054> là sao
<Mandalord> nghĩa là cái hướng dẫn kia cũ rồi, giờ là thời đại mới, chỉ có grub.cfg thôi, ko tạo menu.lst nữa
<vubuntor054> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Tux|Ubuntu> hướng dẫn ở wiki của mình
<Tux|Ubuntu> là cho grub4dos
<Tux|Ubuntu> từ windows
<Tux|Ubuntu> grub2 mà boot từ file iso
<Tux|Ubuntu> kiếu trong 4rum ấy
<Tux|Ubuntu> không kiếm nổi thì để mình paste
#ubuntu-vn 2012-07-08
<CoconutCrab> http://www.theverge.com/2012/7/7/3143099/jolla-meego-startup-ex-nokia-employees
<supybot_zombie> Title: Ex-Nokia staff to build MeeGo-based smartphones | The Verge (at www.theverge.com)
<vubuntor946> alo
<vubuntor946> có ai ko thể nhể
<vubuntor946> mình cài ubuntu 12.04 trên hdd ko đc
<vubuntor946> @@!
<vubuntor146> a lô aloo
<vubuntor086> fuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<vubuntor086> cài ubuntu mãi ko đc
<vubuntor086> ><~
 * kid___ đi cài window
<vubuntor789> có ai ở đây ko, cho mình hỏi cái...
<drnhat> chào bạn
<vubuntor789> chào bạn
<vubuntor789> máy mình bị trục trặc khi căm máy chiếu
<vubuntor789> cụ thể là
<vubuntor789> mình h có cái màn hinh LCD, cắm vào laptop nhưng nó ko nhận
<vubuntor789> thử logout và
<vubuntor789> restart lại máy rồi nhưng vẫn ko nhân
<vubuntor789> nghe nói có cái tut hướng dẫn mà tìm hoài ko ra
<vubuntor789> bạn kiếm giùm mình nha
<n2i> cắm màn hình LCD vào mà máy không nhận sao?
<kid___> hình như là cắm lcd vào lap thì phải
<vubuntor789> uhm
<n2i> bạn vào cái monitor kiểm tra xem sao
<vubuntor789> vào monitor nhấn detect j` đó cũng chỉ có chữ laptop thôi
<vubuntor789> http://i1136.photobucket.com/albums/n490/dienthinh0/IMG1061A.jpg
<vubuntor789> mình có chụp lên cho dễ , màn hình vẫn đen thui mặc dù đã cắm vào rôi
<n2i> cái hình kia nhiêu KB ấy nhỉ? :3
<vubuntor789> 256.2 kB
<kid___> =))
<kid___> n2i: dùng 3g à
 * n2i vừa ls, thấy 138K
<n2i> kid___: 2G :3
<n2i> vubuntor789: vào monitor detect nhưng vẫn không có?
<vubuntor789> à, mình dùng ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor789> uhm, đúng rồi
 * n2i ngày xưa dùng xrandr thế nào ấy nhỉ
<n2i> vubuntor789: bạn dùng: xrandr -q; xem có thấy cái màn hình kia?
<vubuntor789> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<vubuntor789> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 175, current 1366 x 768, maximum 1366 x 768
<vubuntor789> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 175, current 1366 x 768, maximum 1366 x 768
<kid___> xrandr --output VGA1 --auto
<kid___> mà vga gì vậy
<vubuntor789> :( , mình ko biết nữa :(
<vubuntor789> làm sao xem đây?
<vubuntor789> Kết quả của câu lệnh trên:Screen 0: minimum 320 x 175, current 1366 x 768, maximum 1366 x 768
<vubuntor789> Kết quả của câu lệnh trên:xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default warning: output VGA1 not found; ignoring
<kid___> thế lap gì vậy
<n2i> vậy là nó chưa nhận cái VGA kia.
<vubuntor789> lenovo
<vubuntor789> b460
<n2i> hay là cái màn hình chưa cắm điện :3
 * n2i J/K
<kid___> yến vi
<vubuntor789> :3, bật điện rồi bạn :3
<kid___> cài driver cho card chưa?
 * n2i xrandr không detect được cái VGA mới kì.
<vubuntor789> chọn cái Additional Drivers chỉ có cái driver của card rời thôi
<vubuntor789> mà mình cài rồi
<kid___> cài qua additional driver thì có chạy được không nhỉ?
<kid___> có phần nvidia-settings không?
<vubuntor789> cos
<kid___> vọc trong đó
<kid___> xem có gì hay ho hem@@
<kid___> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1783636&page=4
<supybot_zombie> Title: [ubuntu] Ubuntu 11.04: Nvidia problem: Laptop - can't connect to external monitor - Page 4 - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<vubuntor789> phát hiện 1 màn hình trong nvidia, để mình vọc xem sao, cám ơn các bạn :3
<vubuntor883> anh em cho mình hỏi mình có ý định cài ubuntu và win 7 song song với nhau thì mình có cần chia lại ổ cứng không máy của mình hiện giờ là 3 ổ rồi (C);(D);(E) ổ (C) của mình vẩn còn trống khoảng trên 20G mình đã cài xong win 7 rồi giờ thêm ubuntu cho hai cái nó chạy song song luôn nếu được cho mình bài hướng dẫn luôn nha thaks nha
<n2i> vubuntor883: Nguyên tắc là cần tối thiểu 2 ổ nữa cho Ubuntu.
<n2i> vậy nên, bạn xem xét sao đó để có thể moi ra thêm, tốt nhất là 2 ổ nữa, để cài Ubuntu
<n2i> moi đâu ra trong cái D:\, hoặc E:\, hoặc cả 2.
<vubuntor949> trong ubuntu 12.04 lam sao de join domain?
<vubuntor949> minh la newbe, co ai giup minh chut ve ubuntu 12.04 ?
<GeekComp> .g samba join domain | vubuntor949
<phenny_zombie> GeekComp: http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/domain-member.html
<supybot_zombie> Title: Chapter 6. Domain Membership (at www.samba.org)
<GeekComp> vubuntor949: bạn đọc link trên nhé
<vubuntor949> cam on nhieu, con` nu~a, minh moi setup xong ubuntu 12.04, gio lam sao de go duoc Tieng Viet
<GeekComp> vubuntor949: bạn nhấn phím Super / cửa sổ, gõ vào Language Support, nhấn Install other language, chọn Việt Nam, rồi để nó tự cài
<vubuntor949> bạn nhấn phím Super / cửa sổ, gõ vào Language Support, nhấn Install other language, chọn Việt Nam, rồi để nó tự cài ---- phim nay o cho nao?
<GeekComp> phím cửa sổ đó @.@
<n2i> Phím Windows ấy :3
<vubuntor949> ai co tai lieu huong dan day du ve ubuntu 12.04 cho minh xin 1 ban di
<vubuntor440> chao moi nguoi, lan dau tien setup duoc ubuntu 12.04, chua biet su dung nhu the nao, ai co tai lieu huong dan gi cho minh xin voi
<n2i> vubuntor440: sao bạn lại hứng thú với Ubuntu vậy? :3
<Dynamo> !bg | vubuntor440
<ubot2> vubuntor440: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<supybot_zombie> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor440> nghe thong tin ubuntu co version moi chay tot, nen muon voc them 1 chut
<Dynamo> vubuntor440: thế mà kêu newbie
<vubuntor440> thi dung roi, chua bao gio dung ubuntu thiet ma
<vubuntor440> hien gio o office bat phat dung ubuntu, nhung ban 10.0 cac anh chi modified nhieu qua, khong thich
<Dynamo> ghê ta, công ty nào mà đòi ubuntu làm vc ta
<n2i> vubuntor440: Tiếng Anh không? Thường thì có mớ quyển sách hướng dẫn đầy đủ cứ mỗi khi Ubuntu có ver mới.
<vubuntor440> muon tu minh hoc hoi mot chut,
<vubuntor440> hon nua, minh cung muon hoc hoi mot chut, nhung thay kho qua, gio moi bat dau mo mam setup thu ubuntu 12.04
<n2i> khó gì đâu, chịu khó đổi thay tư tưởng chút ấy mà.
<vubuntor440> nay gio tim bo go tieng Viet nhung chua duoc day
<drnhat> Trước đây mình dùng Kopete chat Yahoo được, dạo này toàn Connecting chứ không vào được Yahoo bằng Kopete nữa, Pidgin thì OK.. Kopete với Yahoo đang có trục trặc gì không?
<n2i> !ibus
<ubot2> Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<supybot_zombie> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> drnhat: không thay đổi cấu hình gì nhưng mà tự dưng bị như vậy sao?
 * n2i hem xài Kopete nữa.
 * n2i vừa depclean mớ KDE
<drnhat> Lâu ngày mới đăng nhập lại Yahoo thì bị
<drnhat> :(
<drnhat> Còn chat Gtalk với Facebook thì vẫn OK
<Dynamo> drnhat: Xem lại acc yahoo có bị lock tạm thời không
<drnhat> Thì mình có chữa cháy tạm thời bằng Pidgin mà, tại môi trường KDE nên thích sử 15:17 -!- n2i [~n2i@unaffiliated/n2i] has quit [Quit: Leave for real life stuffs]
<drnhat> dụng Kopete hơn
<vubuntor440> lam sao de mo duoc bo go Tieng Viet?
<n0bawk> !gõ tiéeng việt
<ubot2> n0bawk: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<n0bawk> !gõ tiếng việt
<ubot2> Xem hướng dẫn cách cài đặt phần mềm gõ Tiếng Việt ở đây : http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Gõ_tiếng_Việt
<supybot_zombie> Title: Gõ tiếng Việt – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor809> cảm ơn cả nhà, đúng là lần đầu tiêu dùng ubuntu khó thật
<vubuntor381> mọi người ơi rảnh không giúp mình với
<GeekComp> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor381> mình cần tìm driver GT 630M cho win xp
<GeekComp> @.@
<vubuntor381> đâu hết rồi???
<vubuntor381> ~~
<GeekComp> vubuntor381: winxp thì liên quan gì ở đây
<GeekComp> bạn sang windowsvn mà hỏi
<GeekComp> vubuntor381: troll thì đi chỗ khác đi bợn
<vubuntor381> mình hỏi driver card VGA GT 630M chứ có hỏi gì win xp đâu
<vubuntor381> ai troll làm gì cho mệt
<GeekComp> "mình cần tìm driver GT 630M cho win xp"
<vubuntor381> uhm
<vubuntor381> đúng
<GeekComp> ở đây không support cho win xp
<vubuntor381> oh
<vubuntor381> thế ah
<vubuntor381> sr nha
<vubuntor381> hj` hj`
<vubuntor381> vậy cho mình xin địa chỉ có thể giải đáp vấn đề này được không
<vubuntor381> thank
<Dynamo> sang windows vn mà hỏi bạn
<vubuntor381> oke
<vubuntor381> thank
<vubuntor243> có ai giúp tí
<NgoHuy> ?
<GeekComp> !ask | vubuntor243
<ubot2> vubuntor243: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor243> làm sao để kết nối vào mạng dang chạy domain
<GeekComp> dùng samba bạn
<vubuntor243> máy đang chạy win xp, mới install xong Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<vubuntor243> khổ, đây là lần đầu tiên dùng Ubuntu, không biết Samba ở chổ nào
<vubuntor243> I'm a newbe
<GeekComp> cài samba, rồi vào nautilus mà check file trên windows
<drnhat> google từ khóa samba đi bạn
<GeekComp> cách cài thì bạn gu gờ sớt nhé
<vubuntor243> ok
<drnhat> quit
<zzz11> Ngô Huy cũng đang ở đây à? :-)
<vubuntor733> hi
<vubuntor960> có ai k ????
<NgoHuy> ?
<vubuntor960> ERROR 1044 (42000): Access denied for user ''@'localhost' to database 'mysql'
<vubuntor960> mình dính cái lỗi đó, k bít làm s nữa, cái phpAdmin bị hư mà k bít giải quyết sao, làm theo google thì tới đây nó tắc
<NgoHuy> mysqp -u root -p thử xem bạn
<NgoHuy> mýql
<NgoHuy> mysql
<vubuntor960> uhm
<vubuntor960> @NgoHuy : ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES) giờ nó bị cái nì :(
<truongan> vubuntor960, gõ sai pass rồi, gõ lại đi
<vubuntor960> đúng mà, mysql -u root -p
<NgoHuy> start mysqld chưa bạn :)
<vubuntor960> truongan : nó yêu cầu nhập pass, nhập rồi nó hiện cái lỗi ở trên
<vubuntor960> @NgoHuy : trong cái top thì thấy rồi :), nãy giờ cứ start với stop nó quài :) nãy mới dùng lệnh restart lun rồi
<NgoHuy> khả nagw nhập pas sai :)
<NgoHuy> tắt bộ gõ tiếng vieetnj chưa bạn
<NgoHuy> :)
<truongan> vubuntor960, Thì nó báo vậy là gõ sai password rồi, gõ lại cho đúng đi.
<vubuntor960> @NgoHuy : trong khung đó m k bật tiếng việt
<vubuntor960> @truongan : chỉ mình cách reset pass đi, mà mình k nghĩ là sai pass, do lúc nào m cũng chỉ có 1 cái pass thôi.
<truongan> http://www.google.com.vn/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CFsQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fdev.mysql.com%2Fdoc%2Frefman%2F5.0%2Fen%2Fresetting-permissions.html&ei=Y7H5T7jfBcifiAeExM36Bg&usg=AFQjCNEJ84-Z7Ou1y1dXphxCufOHnxrCSA&sig2=kc_83qdnQSsZhf9cGEzCiA
<truongan> nè
<truongan> vubuntor960, vô cái link nhá
<vubuntor960> @truongan : tks trước, để mình thử :)
<vubuntor960> @truongan : dừng mysql sao vậy bạn ? mình dùng top, kill, ưu tiên 9 mà k kill đc
<truongan> vubuntor960, dừng là stop đó
<truongan> mới tra từ điển tức thì nè
<vubuntor561> may ban oi co the giup minh cai bo go cho Ubuntu 12.04dc k
<vubuntor561> kho' qa'
<vubuntor561> huhu
<kid___> vubuntor561: vì sao con khóc;P
<vubuntor561> k bik cai bo go lam sao huhu
<kid___> vubuntor561: cài như nào mà kêu khó:P
<vubuntor561> Ubuntu kho cai` app v
<kid___> bạn đã cài thử chưa?
<vubuntor561> tai file tren mang ve r k bik cai nhu the nao ???
<vubuntor561> giup' voi
<kid___> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<supybot_zombie> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor561> moi xai` Ubuntu ngay` dau tien
<kid___> vubuntor561: đọc đi:)
<vubuntor561> Go~ im-switch -s ibus vao Terminal. ma Terminal o dau huhu
<NgoHuy> tình hình là em vừa phát hiện ra picasa web nó không cho hiện thị những ảnh only you để đồng bộ với G+
<kid___> ctrl shift T
<vubuntor561> thanks
<NgoHuy> hai album em để chế độ only you đã mất
<NgoHuy> :((
<kid___> vubuntor561: nhầm ctrl alt T
#ubuntu-vn 2013-07-01
<vubuntor803> toi xin hoi; toi dùng máy presario CQ 45 muốn dùng thử Ubuntu nhưng chưa biết làm thế nào và có hộ trợ trình điều khiển không xin các bạn giúp đỡ
<vubuntor850> mất sư huynh cho mình hỏi tí nha
<vubuntor850> tại sao cài ubuntu 12.04 trên máy laptop ko sau
<vubuntor850> khi cài trên máy bàn tắt máy , phải tắt nút power mới tắt là sao dạ mấy huynh
<n0bawk> ko tắt đc thì nó có báo gì ko ?
<vubuntor850> không
<vubuntor850> chỉ màn hình đen và ổ đĩa vẫn còn chạy
<vubuntor850> nhấn nút power nó mới tắt hẳn
<n0bawk> thế chắc bị lỗi gì rồi, vì dụ như 1 process nào đấy nó ko tắt đc >:3
<vubuntor850> mình cài máy bàn nào cũng thế
<vubuntor850> tưởng bản 12.04 lỗi, cài bản 11.10 cũng thế
<vubuntor850> cấu hình máy là p4
<n0bawk> xem nó bị làm sao rồi xử lý thôi
<vubuntor850> tính chuyển sang mã nguồn mở sài
<vubuntor850> ai dè mắc lỗi
<_Tux_> ờ
<_Tux_> xài tiếp mã nguồn đóng thôi
 * _Tux_ xài nguồn đóng ầm ầm
<vubuntor850> hi
<vubuntor850> sợ lỗi
<vubuntor850> nên chuyển sang sài mở
<n0bawk> mở hay đóng ko có nghĩa là ko có lỗi
 * n0bawk thích tự do
 * n0bawk bắt tay _Tux_ xài nguồn đóng :))
<vubuntor850> hj
<lamthwind> sao kênh vắng vậy nhỉ :)
<vubuntor602> Hi mọi người
<V1nC3nt> history
<Stanley00> V1nC3nt: gì đấy?
<V1nC3nt> chuyện j?
<Stanley00> chữ history trên kia á
<V1nC3nt> gõ nhầm cửa sổ thôi
 * _Tux_ bật cmd lên gõ history
<V1nC3nt> ohm chính xác là như vậy
<Stanley00> :)
<Stanley00> lại thêm một sn dùng irc trên command line à? =))
<_Tux_> Stanley00: dùng thử irssi trên cmd bao giờ chưa
<_Tux_> ;)
<Stanley00> _Tux_: được 1 hay 2 lần gì đó :D
<Stanley00> căn bản là /me thích point and click hơn :D
<_Tux_> Stanley00: cmd của windows á
<_Tux_> =))
<Stanley00> à, cái đó thì chưa... nghe cmd là ức chế rồi =))
<_Tux_> Stanley00: nhìn bựa cực
<_Tux_> cơ mà nó ếu support unicode
<V1nC3nt> vẫn có unicode đấy chứ
<Stanley00> ờ, cmd của window  có tính kế thừa rất cao, kế thừa mọi thứ từ DOS và éo nâng cấp gì hết =))
<_Tux_> V1nC3nt: show me
<V1nC3nt> chờ chút
<V1nC3nt> đang dùng trên linux irssi đây
<lewtds> _Tux_: có unicode đấy = ) Đổi font đi là được, chẳng qua font nó không hỗ trợ đủ ký tự thôi.
<Stanley00> nhớ không nhầm thì cmd dùng font tahoma mà, font này có unicode rồi chứ nhỉ?
<lewtds> k phải tahoma mà là font khỉ gió gì tên nghe như tên mã ý bác.
<lewtds> Đổi thành Lucida Console hoặc Tahoma là được
<_Tux_> lewtds: đổi rồi
<lewtds> đợt trước /me nghịch mãi rồi. Nhưng mà vẫn khó chịu lắm
<_Tux_> very sucks
<_Tux_> =]]
<lewtds> =)))
<lewtds> LOL
<lewtds> trên win nói chung dùng cmd rất khổ, nghe nói power shell ngon hơn nhiều
<lewtds> mà chưa có thời gian nghịch qua
<lewtds> à, btw, cài cygwin vào cũng khá phết nhưng không thể bằng dùng terminal trên *nix thực sự được.
<_Tux_> lewtds: ngon cái éo
<_Tux_> lệnh thì dài
<_Tux_> completion thì ngu
<_Tux_> được cái nó nhúng cả cái .NET vô nên cũng nhiều trò vui
<lewtds> chắc cũng có trò giống lệnh zenity nhể
<_Tux_> ờ
<lewtds> vẽ gui trong terminal luôn :3
<_Tux_> lewtds: đâu
<_Tux_> GUI phọt lên hẳn hoi
<lewtds> =)
<lewtds> đem đi dọa mấy thằng winfan = )
<_Tux_> nói chung là tụi Windows
<_Tux_> giờ có cái Server Core
<_Tux_> mặc dù còn củ chuối
<_Tux_> nhưng cũng gọi là hardcore
<_Tux_> =]]
<lewtds> nó là môt bản phân phối à?
<_Tux_> lewtds: phân phối mịa gì
<lewtds> ờ đúng thật
<_Tux_> 1 tùy chọn lúc cài bản server
<lewtds> The Server Core option is a new minimal installation
<lewtds> giống kiểu win XP pro/home ý
<lewtds> gọi là bản phân phối còn j = )
<_Tux_> Full thì có GUI còn Server Core
<_Tux_> nó bật lên có mỗi cái cmd
<_Tux_> nhưng vẫn remote desktop được
<_Tux_> vẫn gọi control panel của một số thứ lên được
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> lewtds: no no no
<lewtds> thế mà gọi là core =))
<_Tux_> phân phối kiểu XP pro/home
<_Tux_> nó tách
<_Tux_> ra
<_Tux_> nhưng cái này đi chung cái đĩa server luôn
<lewtds> nó là một iso mà, chỉ là mod lại đúng 1 biến thôi
<_Tux_> lewtds: mịa
<_Tux_> nói thế thì chịu
<_Tux_> cái chó gì chả giống nhau
<_Tux_> khác mỗi cái xyz
<lewtds> còn j nữa, home vs pro chỉ là 2 cái installation profile
<_Tux_> huehuehue
<lewtds> y hệt cái core/full này
<_Tux_> lewtds: ờ ờ
<_Tux_> ờ ờ
<lewtds> =)
<lewtds> chung 1 đĩa còn j
<_Tux_> nói chung là linux với windows giống nhau
<lewtds> =)
<_Tux_> hết
<_Tux_> end story
<lewtds> giống nhau còn j :3
<lewtds> cả 2 đều cài được lên máy nhá, dùng được nhá
<lewtds> :3
<lewtds> thằng core này có cài thêm được các component k anh?
<lewtds> giống kiểu linux cài thêm cups, apache ý
<_Tux_> lewtds: cài được
<_Tux_> dùng lệnh thì gõ một cái lệnh dài loằng ngoằng
<_Tux_> sau đó đợi nó install
<_Tux_> không thì có cái project core config đấy
<_Tux_> nó config hết mấy thứ cơ bản
<lewtds> đm cái core này k có HTML engine, k có IE thì xem doc bằng niềm à ==
<lewtds> mà lại còn cmd :<
<_Tux_> lewtds: mịa
<_Tux_> server
<_Tux_> xem doc gì
<_Tux_> =))
<lewtds> à uh quên mất
<lewtds> remote desktop
<lewtds> :">
<_Tux_> gọi là remote desktop
<lewtds> tại chả bh quản lý windows server
<_Tux_> chứ có mỗi cái cmd
<_Tux_> =))
<lewtds> có cái j tương tự ssh k anh?
<_Tux_> lewtds: telnet :3
<lewtds> LOLOLOLOL
<_Tux_> lewtds: nó có một cái daemon riêng
<_Tux_> nhiều server cài core
<_Tux_> chỉ cần 1 con cài GUI
<_Tux_> rồi remote manager được
<_Tux_> tuy nhiên tụi 2008 R2
<_Tux_> có cái firewall bựa vl
<_Tux_> lewtds: lệnh nó hơi thiểu
<lewtds> ?
<_Tux_> nghiên cứu thì lập trình được
<_Tux_> nhưng để sysamdin nhớ
<_Tux_> thì sặc tiết
<vubuntor910> Mình mới cài u13.04 không nhận mic. Các bạn giúp mình với !
<lewtds> thôi đếu bh đụng đến win server
<_Tux_> dism.exe /enable feature:XX-XXXXXXXX_XX_XXXX feature:YYYYYXX_DDDĐ_YYY
<_Tux_> lewtds: đó
<_Tux_> =]]
<_Tux_> mà đếu có GUI
<_Tux_> đếu upload code chắc cũng phải cài thêm ftp server
<lewtds> v~, feature nó dùng GUID để đặt tên à?
<_Tux_> lewtds: có tên
<_Tux_> nhưng dài vkl luôn
<lewtds> vubuntor910: laptop hả bạn?
<_Tux_> kiểu NetFx2.0-Server-Core HTTP-SVR.. gì gì đó
<lewtds> ....
<lewtds> apt của debian còn sane chán = )
<vubuntor910> lewtds: ko. mình dùng máy bàn.
<_Tux_> nổ não cmnl
<_Tux_> vubuntor910: front-mic?
<vubuntor910> _Tux_: ukm. mình cắm vào cổng trước
<_Tux_> chỉnh config của alsa thoai
<_Tux_> còn như nào thì mình cũng chịu
<_Tux_> mỗi thằng card âm thanh kiểu nó lại khác nhau một tí
<vubuntor910> Các bạn hướng dẫn mình cách chỉnh với :)
<lewtds> lệnh alsamixer có cài sẵn k ý nhỉ?
<vubuntor910> lewtds: ko, bạn à
<lewtds> thế cài nó vào = )
<lewtds> gõ lệnh vào mà không tồn tại thì nó sẽ hướng dẫn là phải cài gói nào thì mới có lệnh đó
<vubuntor910> trêu vậy thui, gõ ra là có :)
<lewtds> =)
<lewtds> đấy, chỉnh mic trong đó có được k?
<vubuntor910> ko được bạn ơi.
<lewtds> mà từ từ
<vubuntor910> ở phần input trong sound trong system setting nó vẫn bị disable
<lewtds> làm sao bạn biết là nó k chạy?
<lewtds> à huh
<lewtds> disable là sao?
<lewtds> nó có hiện danh sách các đầu input k?
<vubuntor910> nghĩa là danh sách ko có cái gì cả
<vubuntor910> :)
<lewtds> launch app record lên thu âm thử xem
<lewtds> có người k hiện nhưng vẫn record được
<vubuntor910> mình gọi skype ko được. làm sao để launch app record lên vậy bạn?
<_Tux_> Nhấn phím Ubuntu
<_Tux_> gõ Recoder
<_Tux_> ếu ra gì thì cài thêm :3
 * _Tux_ đi coi p0rn tiếp
<lewtds> thế nối mic vào cổng sau máy có dùng được k?
<vubuntor910> hi, được rùi. Cảm ơn bạn nhiều nhé :)
<vubuntor910> mà tiện thể mình hỏi xíu
<vubuntor910> ở trên này ví dụ mình đang nghe nhạc bố mình mở tài khoản khác thì nó ko hát nữa à?
<vubuntor910> tại mọi lần dùng windows thì nó vẫn hát :)
<lewtds> k được
<lewtds> nhưng chắc config được
<lewtds> vì trên này nó coi mỗi người sử dụng có kênh âm thanh độc lập nhau
<vubuntor910> giúp mình với. Cái này mình cần lắm. Vì mọi người cứ đổi nhau dùng
<vubuntor910> :)
<_Tux_> vubuntor910: bảo ổng là lớn rồi còn dùng đồ của con nít
<_Tux_> :v
<vubuntor910> :(
<lewtds> vubuntor910: thá»­ edit /etc/default/pulseaudio
<lewtds> sửa dòng PULSEAUDIO_SYSTEM_START=0
<lewtds> thành PULSEAUDIO_SYSTEM_START=1
<lewtds> recommend đọc qua cái comment trong file đấy
<vubuntor505> có bác nào giúp em với ko hiểu nghịch gì mà tự nhiên em ko enable wifi được
<lewtds> reboot sang win, bật wifi rồi reboot về lin
#ubuntu-vn 2013-07-02
<vubuntor844> alo co bac nao cuu em voi em nghich dai the nao ma gio mat bieu tuong mang cung nhu khong bat duoc mang luon
<vubuntor844> nghi la  tat eth0 nhung dung cau lenh sudo ifconfig  up roi ma chang an thua
<vubuntor844> bac nao biet cach sua giup em voi
<vubuntor844> alo khong co a
<_Tux_> vubuntor844: vẫn còn đang ngủ hết
<_Tux_> :3
<_Tux_> vubuntor844: restart lại là hết mà
<vubuntor844> anh oi em restart ca chuc lan roi ko duoc a
<vubuntor844> nó mất hẳn luôn cái biểu tượng mạng rồi
<vubuntor844> hix không có ai giúp em được với ạ
<vubuntor080> chao moi cac ban
<vubuntor080> minh cai phan mem gap loi nay cac ban giup do voi
<vubuntor080> "[anhtran@dhcppc0 ~]$ sudo yum install vlc [sudo] password for anhtran:  Loaded plugins: langpacks, presto, refresh-packagekit No package vlc available. Error: Nothing to do
<_Tux_> vubuntor080: đây là #ubuntu-vn mà
<_Tux_> :3
<_Tux_> chuyện fedora/centos/rhel ếu có vlc là bình thường mờ ;)
<vubuntor080> em dang cai fedora 18
<_Tux_> vubuntor080: thôi cài ubuntu đi
<_Tux_> cài vlc cái là có ngay thôi
<vubuntor080> :D
<vubuntor080> vang bac
<vubuntor080> truoc em dung ubuntu nhung hm qua nghic cai thu fedora
#ubuntu-vn 2013-07-03
<vubuntor473> hey
<Dynamo> !hi | vubuntor473
<ubot2`> vubuntor473: Chào bạn!
<vubuntor473> Tôi đang cài đặt ubuntu
<vubuntor473> Khi vào tới màn hình "Install Type" screen
<vubuntor473> Tôi chọn ổ đĩa D (may toi gom 3 o C: windows 8, D,E: chua du lieu)
<vubuntor473> có o duoi co nut dau +, dau -, change, new partition table và revert
<vubuntor473> Toi chon dau -
<vubuntor473> de tao phan vung.
<vubuntor473> No hien ban edit partition
<vubuntor473> Dung duong o D hien la 106 GB
<vubuntor473> Toi chinh xuong con 94 GB.
<vubuntor473> Sau do no hien bang thong bao continue.
<vubuntor473> Bảng thông báo và có 2 nút là back và continue
<vubuntor473> Toi so mat dữ liệu nên ko dám bấm vào nút continue
<Dynamo> tốt nhất là bạn nên chụp hình lại @@
<Dynamo> bạn chọn dấu - tức là bạn xóa hết cả phân vùng ở ổ D: của bạn
<vubuntor473> Toi muốn hiểu bảng thông báo này nếu chọn continue có bị mat dữ liệu ko
<Dynamo> vậy thì chắc chắn là mất dữ liệu rồi
<Dynamo> vui lòng đọc tài liệu cho người mới dùng ở
<Dynamo> !bg
<ubot2`> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor473> Thanks. Nhung tôi cũng đọc rồi. chỉ là bản 13.04 giao diện cài khác quá
 * _Tux_ thấy nó cũng kiểu kiểu vậy thôi
<vubuntor473> Không biết trong ubuntu có cài sẵn phần mềm chụp hình ko nhỉ?
<_Tux_> nhấn print screen
<_Tux_> biết liền à
<Dynamo> nếu bạn chọn chế độ "Thử ..."/"Try..." lúc boot thì có
<vubuntor473> Thanks. Để tôi boot lại thử
<vubuntor473> Nhấn print srceen nó lưu file đó ở đâu bạn nhỉ? Vì tôi boot live cd
<_Tux_> Desktop
<vubuntor473> Thanks
<_Tux_> mở trình duyệt rồi vô đây chat
<_Tux_> ảnh thì upload lên
<vubuntor473> Thanks. Mình mới dùng trang hỗ trợ này xin lỗi cho hỏi upload nút nào.hjc
<Dynamo> bạn upload lên những trang cho upload công cộng bất kỳ rồi dán link ảnh vào đây
<vubuntor473> Thanks
<_Tux_> !up
<ubot2`> Bạn có thể up ảnh lên http://imgur.com rồi gửi link về đây
<vubuntor874> Chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor874> Minh up link len roi: http://www.mediafire.com/download/gebizlyb8xbtsou/Cac_buoc_cai_ubuntu_13.04.7z
<vubuntor874> Xin loi: hinh buoc 7 hien bang thong bao la buoc 8
<Dynamo> bạn up bằng mf ai nhìn @@
<vubuntor050> Luc nay may minh bi treo moi restart. Moi nguoi chi giup minh voi
<vubuntor050> Tux giup minh voi
<vubuntor050> http://www.mediafire.com/download/gebizlyb8xbtsou/Cac_buoc_cai_ubuntu_13.04.7z
<vubuntor050> Co ai giup minh ko/
<vubuntor537> chào các a e trong group linux, mình đang thực hiện đồ án về Mutiseat trên linux , bạn nào có am hiểu cho mình địa chỉ liên hệ để tham khảo 1 số ý kiến nhé
<vubuntor711> Xin chào! ai rành về lập trình c socket trên linux, cho em hỏi tý, ham select() lam viec nhu the nao, cach su dung ra sao? em tìm tài liệu trên mạng mà đọc chả hiểu gì hết!
<vubuntor711> ai co tai lieu ro ro ve no, cho em voi!
<lewtds> bật terminal lên
<lewtds> gõ lệnh man select
<Stanley00> câu trên gõ được tiếng việt, sao câu sau lại mất tiếng việt rồi? :-ss
<vubuntor711> select trong c (g++) ấy
<lewtds> cứ gõ vào đi thì biết = )
<_Tux_> vubuntor711: đã bảo là man select roài
<vubuntor711> thì là cái ấy đọc chả hieu gì hết, vì chưa biết rõ về cach thức làm viec của nó!
<_Tux_> đồ án tốt nghiệp đây mờ
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor711> không, bài tập lập trình socket thui!
<lewtds> google: linux socket select ra nhiều phết
<_Tux_> lewtds: chú ngộ fonts cmnr
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> đi đếu đâu cũng thấy soi fonts soi chữ để mà nói
<_Tux_> hueheuheu
<lewtds> =))
<lewtds> máu designer anh ah
<lewtds> hồi cấp 3 cũng làm nhiều phết
<lewtds> cái post đấy có ý tưởng cũng hay đấy chứ
<lewtds> dễ dàng hơn là sử dụng launchpad
<lewtds> mà lại hướng đến người dùng Việt hơn
<lewtds> hồi trước nói chuyện với một bác Mozilla người Nhật cũng có biết qua một cái tương tự như thế của Mozilla
<lewtds> đại khái là người dùng chỉ vào đấy than phiền thôi, còn sẽ có team đi đọc, kiểm định và report lỗi
<_Tux_> lewtds: bugzilla
<lewtds> https://www.facebook.com/groups/vietlug/permalink/592807094073506/?comment_id=592926244061591&offset=0&total_comments=3
<_Tux_> với bugs tracker khắc nơi đó thôi
<lewtds> nhưng nó không đơn giản
<lewtds> và yêu cầu đăng ký
<_Tux_> nếu chỉ nhận than phiền kiểu đây
<lewtds> thế là quá đủ để đuổi người dùng đi rồi
<_Tux_> thì vô số cái kiểu như
<_Tux_> "em đếu nghe được nhạc"
<lewtds> ok, thoải mái
<_Tux_> "lỗi không sửa được"
<lewtds> chấp nhận hết
<lewtds> cái nào legit thì report bug
<_Tux_> "không bật được firefox"
<_Tux_> kèm mấy câu vớ va vớ vẩn
<lewtds> còn không thì kệ nó, vứt cái link FAQ vào cho người ta
<_Tux_> chả có tí info nào
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> lewtds: hờ hờ
<_Tux_> lewtds: ý định thì tốt
<_Tux_> nhưng với đa phần đám dùng ubuntu ở VN
<_Tux_> thì quên đi
<lewtds> em thấy đa phần là khá đấy chứ, những người nổi cộm mà anh thấy là thiểu số nhưng ấn tượng sâu hơn
<_Tux_> lewtds: anh ở đây là chủ yếu
<_Tux_> đuổi người dùng đi mà
<_Tux_> =))
<lewtds> /:)
<lewtds> admin lởm
<_Tux_> lewtds: những người dùng thực sự anh đếu nói
<_Tux_> số vớ vẩn cơ
<lewtds> thậm chí còn đếu bh vứt FAQ cho người ta đọc
<_Tux_> số đấy đông đảo và hung hãn lắm
<_Tux_> lewtds: có đọc cmn đâu
<lewtds> thá»­ chÆ°a :v
<Stanley00> thiệt tình mà nói thì /me cũng ứ biết phải report lỗi như thế nào.
<Stanley00> :(
<lewtds> đấy
<_Tux_> vứt xong thì bảo "lần nào cũng đọc faq"
<_Tux_> thế thì 4rum
<_Tux_> cộng đồng
<_Tux_> để vất đi à
<_Tux_> =]]
<lewtds> em k vào forums
<_Tux_> lewtds: lạ đếu gì kiểu của mấy thằng đấy
<lewtds> chỉ dùng fb thôi, mà trên fb thì k thấy FAQ dễ lắm
<_Tux_> lewtds: FB nó cũng thế thôi
<_Tux_> vào vứt cho link Google
<_Tux_> cũng phang một câu
<_Tux_> "cộng đồng hỗ trợ như l`"
<_Tux_> trong khi các bạn chả biết cái cộng đồng là cái cm gì
<lewtds> =)
<_Tux_> chả đóng góp
<_Tux_> cũng chả tham gia cái cm gì
<_Tux_> support thì chậm trả lời là chửi
<_Tux_> ơ cái đm
 * electr0n|xclarke bị chạm tự ái khi nghe những lời này từ _Tux_ :3
<_Tux_> electr0n|xclarke: mình đếu care
<_Tux_> =]]
<lewtds> =))))))))
<_Tux_> lewtds: thành ra nói thẳng ra
<Cua> we suck?
<_Tux_> với những người kiểu như Stanley00 Dynamo
<_Tux_> và một số bạn khác
<_Tux_> trước giờ ở #vnluser
<_Tux_> hay #vnut
<_Tux_> vẫn rất thoải mái
<_Tux_> nhưng các bạn khác thì sao
<_Tux_> đến rồi đi
<_Tux_> ở lại mấy người
<_Tux_> lewtds: <- ở lại này
 * Cua bóp bóp mỡ bụng
<_Tux_> nhưng mấy cu như cu Việt
<Cua> thành quả của mấy năm ở lại đây
<_Tux_> thằng Ngọc
<_Tux_> rồi thì mất hút
<_Tux_> chém gió vớ vẩn
<_Tux_> làm mất quan điểm dân FOSS
<_Tux_> chứ được cái cm gì
 * _Tux_ bức xúc tí
<electr0n|xclarke> _Tux_: nói như a sao thấy cộng đồng *nix ở VN không khả quan :(
<_Tux_> electr0n|xclarke: khả quan chớ
<Stanley00> hnay sn bức xúc nhỉ =))
<lewtds> em thấy cộng đồng Ubuntu-VN ít việc làm quá
<_Tux_> electr0n|xclarke: sẽ không đông nhung nhúc như ròi
<Cua> (VN có cộng đồng chém gió thì vui thôi)
<_Tux_> như mấy bạn windows
<Cua> contribute khó lắm
<lewtds> hoạt động chính chỉ có mỗi support
<_Tux_> yup
<_Tux_> =]]
<_Tux_> lewtds: còn support
<_Tux_> là còn may á
<_Tux_> giờ công ăn việc làm hết rồi
<_Tux_> về nhà ôm vợ
<_Tux_> chăm con
<_Tux_> abc rồi ngủ
<_Tux_> chứ mấy khi thời gian đâu đi lo cho mấy thằng trời ơi đất hỡi
<_Tux_> vào nhờ bài tập
<_Tux_> đồ án
<_Tux_> rồi thái độ
<_Tux_> chữ nghĩa viết đếu nên hồn
 * _Tux_ thôi đi coi p0rn
<Stanley00> =))
 * Cua bóp bóp mỡ bụng tiếp
<lewtds> _Tux_: đọc cái này chưa? có nhiều suggestion phết.
<lewtds> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/User-Group-HOWTO.html
<lewtds> nói chung là phải làm cái j đó mới vui được chứ cứ ngồi support thì càng ngày càng thấy chán ghét xã hội thôi = )
 * Stanley00 thì đó giờ ứ biết cách contribute cho FOSS là cái gì cả :(
<Stanley00> nói chung dân trí VN hơi bị thấp.
<_Tux_> lewtds: kệ mịa
<_Tux_> chán cái việc gây dựng group này
<_Tux_> group kia rồi
<_Tux_> :))
<_Tux_> lewtds: có nhiều thứ vui lắm
<_Tux_> lewtds: có thể giúp
<_Tux_> thì khởi sướng đi
<_Tux_> mình ủng hộ 100%
<_Tux_> :)
<lewtds> * xướng
<_Tux_> okie :3
<Cua> lead
<_Tux_> Stanley00: support
<Cua> people will follow
<Cua> simple
<_Tux_> cũng là một dạng contribute mờ
<_Tux_> viết docs nữa
 * Stanley00 thì support nữa chừng là bí rồi, toàn kêu sn cứu =))
<_Tux_> Cua: <- toàn lead mấy trò bệnh
<_Tux_> :v
<Cua> okay
 * Cua lập hôi thích dùng linux sống lành mạnh
<Cua> mỗi ngày chạy 2 km
<Cua> không weitei
<_Tux_> tưởng hội luser
<_Tux_> quyết tâm giảm béo
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> lewtds: "Cá nhân mình mình cũng chả thích bạn, bạn k bắt mình google hay wiki-ubuntu là may cho mình lắm rồi,"
<_Tux_> thấy chưa
<_Tux_> không phải đọc wiki
<_Tux_> với google
<_Tux_> là may mắn đấy
<lewtds> +1 Cua =)
<lewtds> thành phần này khó đỡ rồi
<Cua> thích làm gì cứ đi đầu
<Cua> người khác thấy hay sẽ đi theo
<_Tux_> yup
<Cua> đừng chờ người khác đi trước, hay cũng đừng mong người khác tự theo mình
<Cua> cứ làm
<Cua> người khác thấy hay nhảy vô
<Cua> done
<Cua> mà lewtds làm thế rồi còn gì nhỉ
<lewtds> hả? gì anh?
<Cua> nuthing
<lewtds> ok, trong thời gian tới rảnh rỗi thử ngồi nhà weitei nghĩ ý tưởng xem :3
<Cua> chắc chế theme mới 'giống mac' sẽ là ý tưởng được nhiều thành viên hưởng ứng nhất
<lewtds> dùng elementary là giống rồi, cần gì chế
<Cua> giống nữa cơ
<lewtds> :v
<lewtds> cài hackintosh vào mà dùng LOL
<lewtds> hay làm cái theme giống win 8 :3
<Cua> 3:
<Cua> maybe
<lewtds> mà /me thấy cái border của win8 thật là phỉ báng vào nghệ thuật
<_Tux_> lewtds: khó phết đấy
<_Tux_> giả MAC thì dễ
<_Tux_> chứ giả Win8
<_Tux_> khó phết
<_Tux_> mấy cái bựa bựa
<lewtds> vì sao?
<_Tux_> chắc phải patch compiz
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> j/k
<lewtds> = )
<lewtds> hôm nay k thấy sn miyo lên nhể
<_Tux_> mà windows 8.1
<_Tux_> có thêm nút Start
<_Tux_> nhưng mà bựa vkl
<lewtds> chưa dùng cả 8.0
<vubuntor715> em cấu hình file interfaces thế này
<vubuntor715> sau đó mất mạng luôn
<vubuntor715> là sao hả mọi người nhỉ?
<vubuntor715> # The loopback network interface auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<vubuntor715> auto eth0
<vubuntor715> iface eth0 inet static
<vubuntor715> address 192.168.1.208
<vubuntor715> netmask 255.255.255.0
<vubuntor715> network 192.168.1.0
<vubuntor715> broadcast 192.168.1.255
<vubuntor715> dns-nameserver 8.8.8.8
<vubuntor715> gateway 192.168.1.1
#ubuntu-vn 2013-07-04
<vubuntor199> có ai k cho mình hỏi cái
<vubuntor199> alo
#ubuntu-vn 2013-07-05
<vubuntor929> hi
<vubuntor929> gui ti dc ko
<vubuntor929> ai giup toi duoc ko
<vubuntor929> toi copy file .doc tren ubuntu 12.04 nhung khi qua wwindow thi ko nhin thay
#ubuntu-vn 2013-07-06
<vubuntor996> cac ban oi giup minh doi ten thu muc trong ubuntu sang tieng anh dc ko?
<Stanley00> bạn chỉnh ngôn ngữ sang tiếng anh lại đi.
<vubuntor996> chinh roi
<vubuntor996> nhung ma dao dien thi` tieng anh con`thu muc thi`tieng viet @@
 * Stanley00 nhớ lúc  chỉnh nó có hỏi có đổi tên thư mục hay không mà? mà bạn gõ tiếng việt được không? nhìn chữ không dấu nhức đầu quá
<vubuntor282> xin lỗi hồi nãy mình  chưa cài phần mềm gõ tiếng việt :D
<vubuntor282> tại mới xài ubuntu nên chưa quen
<Stanley00> okay
<vubuntor282> lúc mình đổi ngôn ngữ khi khởi động lại thì nó có hiện bảng hỏi đổi tên thư mục hay không, nhưng mình lỡ bấm tắt, rồi mình còn đánh dấu chọn cho nó không hiển thị lại nữa:((
<Stanley00> lần sau nhơ đọc kỹ hướng dẫn sử dụng trước khi dùng nha bạn.
<vubuntor282> vậy còn cách nào để mình đổi tên thư mục sang tiếng anh được ko? @@
<vubuntor282> uh
<Stanley00> bạn chờ mình search tí, hiện thời có một cách nhưng phải làm bằng tay, đổi tên rồi sửa cái file ~/.config/user-dir gì gì đó
<vubuntor282> uh
<vubuntor282> cám ơn :)
<vubuntor282> làm sao sửa cái file ~/.config/user-dir được bạn
<Stanley00> search cũng toàn thấy kếu sửa file thôi. cái fle nó nằm ở ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<vubuntor282> vậy sao vào được đó bạn
<Stanley00> haiz... bạn mở terminal lên, gõ "gedit ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs" :-ss
<vubuntor282> uh
<vubuntor282> cám ơn bạn :)
<vubuntor282> thông cảm, mình mới cài ubuntu tối qua à, đang tìm hiểu nên còn mù  mờ lắm @@
<Stanley00> có đường dẫn mà không biết mở thì là không được rồi :(
<vubuntor282> uh, sorry :D
<chungbd> kenh14 vẫn die
<chungbd> dantri.com.vn tÆ°Æ¡ng tá»±
<chungbd> :3
<vubuntor256> mình xài sonny vaio sve14136cvw, ổ cứng GPT, win 7 64 bit, giờ muốn cài ubuntu song song với win 7 nhưng không được. Làm theo hướng dẫn đến bước chọn phân vùng thì chỉ thấy 1 ổ cứng, cài vào thì mất win 7. Xin hỏi có cách nào cài được không?
#ubuntu-vn 2013-07-07
<Guest85227> sdklsd
<ubuntu-client> ubuntu cua minh` ko hien ra thanh task bar
<ubuntu-client> cac ban giup minh voi
<ubuntu-client> mi`h vua` go~ bo? ubuntuone ra
<ubuntu-client> thi` bi. loi~ luon
<lewtds> taskbar là cái bên trái hay cái bên trên?
<ubuntu-client> ca? 2 luon
<lewtds> cái bên trên gọi là panel, bên trái gọi là dash
<ubuntu-client> vao no hien ra moi~ desktop
<lewtds> control-alt-t được k?
<lewtds> alt-f2
<lewtds> ?
<ubuntu-client> ko dc 1 cai na`o ca
<ubuntu-client> :(
<ubuntu-client> bi bam loan xa len nhung ko dc
<ubuntu-client> :D
<lewtds> control-alt-f1
<lewtds> nó ra giao diện dòng lệnh
<lewtds> login vào
<lewtds> cat ~/.xsession-errors
<lewtds> sửa thành less ~/.xsession-errors đi
<lewtds> cái file đấy dài phết
<lewtds> bác thử nhìn kỹ xem có gì đặc biệt trong đấy k
<ubuntu-client> hix, ban go tieng viet ko dau di, minh dang trong tty1
<ubuntu-client> chang doc dc tieng viet co dau'
<ubuntu-client> :(
<ubuntu-client> minh go~ less ~/.xsession-errors
<lewtds> ok
<lewtds> English? 'cause VNmese w/o accents aint VNmese no more
<ubuntu-client> no' glX.... is NUll screen 0
<ubuntu-client> no' hien ra nhieu nhieu lam
<ubuntu-client> :(
<lewtds> ho+`, la^u la('m mo+'i du`ng dde^'n che^' do^. viqr cu?a unikey = )
<ubuntu-client> Compiz (opengl) - Fatal: glXQueryExtensionsString is NULL for screen 0
<lewtds> ok ba'c ca`i go'i pastbinit va`o
<lewtds> sr 'pastebinit''
<ubuntu-client> Unable to locate package pastebinit
<ubuntu-client> mi`nh cai` ba(`ng apt-get no' ra the^'
<ubuntu-client> mi`nh dang du`ng ubuntu 13.04
<lewtds> hi`nh nhu+ no' ca`i sa(~n ro^`i
<lewtds> cat ~/.xsession-errors | pastebinit
<lewtds> no' se~ in ra mo^.t ca'i link
<lewtds> go~ la.i ra dda^y
<ubuntu-client> The program 'pastebinit' can be found in the following packages:
<ubuntu-client> * pastebinit
<ubuntu-client> no' hie^n. nhu* va^y. do'
<lewtds> dda^'y, ca`i go'i dda^'y va`o ==
<ubuntu-client> E: Unable to locate package pastebinit
<ubuntu-client> ==!
<_Tux_> lewtds: khổ chưa
<_Tux_> =]]
<_Tux_> hardcore vl
<lewtds> ma` tho^i, ba'c thu+? `unity --reset` xem
<lewtds> =)
<ubuntu-client> mi`nh go~ ubuntuone-syncd ra thi may' mi`nh bat dau bi the nay`
<lewtds> la^u la^u le^n la`m pha't support
<_Tux_> ai bảo thích gỡ hết
<_Tux_> chắc gỡ mẹ luôn mất thành phần chính rồi
<_Tux_> =]]
<ubuntu-client> no DISPLAY vaiable set, setting it to :0
<ubuntu-client> the reset option is now deprecated
<ubuntu-client> mi`nh ko biet j` thay' may' chay. cha^m. wa' ne^n go*~ no' ra tho^i
<ubuntu-client> tai. thay' no' luc' nao` cung~ 90% cpu
<_Tux_> :3
 * _Tux_ hem bi the hehe
<ubuntu-client> ro^`i ko du`ng dc cai' j` ca?
<ubuntu-client> mi`nh phai? la`m gi` tie^'p theo va^y.?
<_Tux_> lewtds: ra giúp người ta đê
<_Tux_> đi đâu vậy
<_Tux_> =))
<lewtds> sau do' sudo killall Xorg
<_Tux_> sudo killthem all
<CorncobCrab> cat /dev/urandom > /dev/sdd1
<_Tux_> dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdd
<ubuntu-client> y'
<ubuntu-client> la`m theo ai vay?
<ubuntu-client> :(
<lewtds> LOLOL
<lewtds> urandom la` contious stream a`
<lewtds> * continuous
<lewtds> la^`n tru+o+'c em thu+? ca'i /dev/random no' cu+' du+'ng ddo+ mo^.t cho^~
<ubuntu-client> -bash: kill: them: arguments must be process or job IDs
<ubuntu-client> -bash: kill all: argu.....
<lewtds> "killall"
<_Tux_> =]]
<ubuntu-client> killall ?
<lewtds> "sudo killall Xorg"
<ubuntu-client> minh kill ro`i
<ubuntu-client> dang nhap lai
<ubuntu-client> van~ nhu vay^
<ubuntu-client> :(
<ubuntu-client> sau khi go~ lenh do', no' ve` ma`n hi`nh da(ng nha)p
<ubuntu-client> mi`nh da(ng nha^p vao` no' va^n~ bi. nhu* va^y.
<lewtds> vào tài khoản guest xem có bị k
<ubuntu-client> va^n~ nhu* va)y. ban. a`
<ubuntu-client> chi? hien cai hi`nh ne^`n ra tho^i
<ubuntu-client> click dc chuot
<ubuntu-client> mo? dc chuot. phai? va cac cua? so tu` do'
<ubuntu-client> nhung ko keo' di keo' lai dc
<ubuntu-client> cu~ng ko hien 2 thanh ben trai' va` ben tre^n
<lewtds> v~, cả guest cũng bị..
<ubuntu-client> may' mi`nh co' 5 tai` khoan? thi` deu^` bi nhu the' het'
<ubuntu-client> ko cai' na`o dc ca?
<ubuntu-client> :(
<lewtds> bh ba'c va`o tty1
<lewtds> export XAUTHORITY=/home/$your_username/.Xauthority
<lewtds> export DISPLAY=':0'
<lewtds> ddo^?i $your_username tha`nh ta`i khoa?n cu?a mi`nh
<lewtds> sau ddo' cha.y le^nh `unity`
<lewtds> xem no' ba'o lo^~i j
<ubuntu-client> compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: core
<ubuntu-client> --
<ubuntu-client> No protocol specified
<ubuntu-client> Fatal: couldn't open display :0
<ubuntu-client> Stopping plugin: core
<ubuntu-client> Unloading plugin: core
<ubuntu-client> unity-panel-service: no process found
<ubuntu-client> do', no' hie^n ra nhu* the^'
<lewtds> dda~ cha.y 2 le^.nh tre^n tru+o+'c chu+a?
<ubuntu-client> 2 lenh export chu' j`?
<ubuntu-client> mi`nh chay roi`
<lewtds> ba'o lo^~i cha(?ng chi tie^'t j ca?
<lewtds> dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ && setsid unity
<lewtds> thu+? ca'i na`y xem
<ubuntu-client> ddds
<ubuntu-client> dvsbfd
<ubuntu-client> \
<ubuntu-client> alo
<ubuntu-client> mi`nh bi truc trac xiu'
<ubuntu-client> no' hien loi~ nay`
<ubuntu-client> error: Error spawning command line `dbus-launch --autolaunch=04ff330f9f38.... --binary-syntax --close-stderr': child process exited with code 1
<lewtds> ca`i gpm dde^? ho^~ tro+. mouse trong console
<lewtds> copy paste cho nhanh
<lewtds> left mouse + drag = copy, middle click = paste
<ubuntu-client> cai` goi' na`o co* ba.n ?
<lewtds> gpm
<ubuntu-client> Package 'gpm' has no installation candidate
<lewtds> LOL, ma'y na`y bi. ho?ng repo oy
<lewtds> tho^i vote ca`i la.i
<lewtds> nhanh nha^'t, nhe. nha`ng
<lewtds> nho+' backup du+~ lie^.u quan tro.ng
<ubuntu-client> hix, co cach nao sua dc ko
<ubuntu-client> may minh` bay gio ko co' o dia
<ubuntu-client> cung ko co gi` de cai` dc
<ubuntu-client> :(
<ubuntu-client> luc' mi`nh cai` la` mi`nh di muon. usb
<lewtds> bh thu+? k du`ng unity nu+~a
<ubuntu-client> nhung gio` ve que rui chang co' gi` cai` dc
<lewtds> ma` cha.y metacity thay the^' xem na`o
<lewtds> ne^'u tty1 ba'c va^~n giu+~ nguye^n
<lewtds> thi` cha.y le^.nh metacity
<lewtds> chuye^?n sang tty7 xem co' select ddu+o+.c ca'c cu+?a so^? k
<lewtds> co' the^? ca`i xfce4 dde^? du`ng ta.m
<ubuntu-client> no' cung~ hien. has no installation candidate
<lewtds> no' se~ la` mo^.t option khi dda(ng nha^.p
<lewtds> sudo apt-get update
<ubuntu-client> ban. chi? mi`nh phi'm copy cu?a tmux, de mi`nh copy cho chi tiet'
<ubuntu-client> mi`nh nhap C-space, select text, roi` nha'n phim j de copy text nhi?
<ubuntu-client> mi`nh ko nho' doan. sau :(
<ubuntu-client> chay update no' hien loi failed to fetch bzip2
<lewtds> alt-w dde^? copy
<lewtds> Control+b ] dde^? paste
<lewtds> cha('c la` du`ng mirror na`o ddo' dda~ die
<ubuntu-client> ~# apt-get install gpm
<ubuntu-client> Reading package lists... Done
<ubuntu-client> Building dependency tree
<ubuntu-client> Reading state information... Done
<ubuntu-client> Package gpm is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ubuntu-client> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<ubuntu-client> is only available from another source
<ubuntu-client> E: Package 'gpm' has no installation candidate
<ubuntu-client> root@rsu1304x64desk:~# metacity
<ubuntu-client> The program 'metacity' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<ubuntu-client> apt-get install metacity
<ubuntu-client> root@rsu1304x64desk:~# apt-get install metacity
<ubuntu-client> Reading package lists... Done
<ubuntu-client> Building dependency tree
<ubuntu-client> alo
<ubuntu-client> lo^i~ khi chay. update nhu the^' na`y
<ubuntu-client> W: Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_raring_main_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<ubuntu-client> W: Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_raring_universe_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<ubuntu-client> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<lewtds> ddo^?i mirror
<lewtds> free.nchc.org.tw
<ubuntu-client> nghia~ la` sao co?
<lewtds> sudo sed 's/archive.ubuntu.com/free.nchc.org.tw/' -i /etc/apt/source.list
<lewtds> sau ddo' apt-get update
<ubuntu-client> ~# sudo sed 's/archive.ubuntu.com/free.nchc.org.tw/' -i /etc/apt/source.list
<ubuntu-client> sed: can't read /etc/apt/source.list: No such file or directory
<lewtds> /etc/apt/sources.list
<lewtds> the^m s va`o
<lewtds> cat /etc/apt/sources.list dde? hiieur no^.i dung no' la` j
<lewtds> better: man sources.list
 * _Tux_ ngồi xem các sn hardcore nói chuyện với nhau
<_Tux_> mình mà là ubuntu-client là mình cài lại ubuntu :troll:
<lewtds> vu+`a ba?o la` k ca`i la.i ddc ma` anh
<lewtds> ddang o+ que, k co' usb
<ubuntu-client> ## This software is not part of Ubuntu, but is offered by third-party
<ubuntu-client> ## developers who want to ship their latest software.
<ubuntu-client> deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu raring main
<ubuntu-client> deb-src http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu raring main
<ubuntu-client> sed 's/archive.ubuntu.com/free.nchc.org.tw/'
<ubuntu-client> them vao nhu the' phai ko ban.?
<_Tux_> đâu nhất thiết là cần USB :3
<lewtds> ==
<lewtds> ờ, nhưng để giải thích quy trình cài k dùng usb hay cd thì cũng khá mất thời gian
<lewtds> + hiểu
<_Tux_> ubuntu-client: đấy thấy chưa
<_Tux_> ubuntu sucks
<lewtds> =)
<lewtds> tu+o+?ng ubuntu-client quen la`m vie^.c vs do`ng le^.nh oy
<ubuntu-client> ko. mi`nh  chi? la` nguo`i du`ng thoi^
<ubuntu-client> ban. huong' dan^~ chi tiet di
<ubuntu-client> :(
<_Tux_> biết xài cả tty cơ mà
<ubuntu-client> thy` nhieu` la`n bi. loi~ len mang ng` ta chi? va`o day^
<ubuntu-client> ban. huo'ng dan~ mi`nh lai. tu` cho~ sua? source.list  ddi
<yolo1604> https://sites.google.com/site/mydebiansourceslist/
<lewtds> sudo sed 's/archive.ubuntu.com/free.nchc.org.tw/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubuntu-client> duoc rui
<lewtds> nguyên cái lệnh này là được
<ubuntu-client> bay gio lam gi tiep huh ban.?
<lewtds> sed 's/originalstring/replacementstring/' -i file
<lewtds> là lệnh để search and replace trong file
<lewtds> apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xfce4
<lewtds> =)
<lewtds> bỏ unity đi
<_Tux_> ubuntu-client: xài tty
<_Tux_> cho nó thời trang
<_Tux_> phải thế các em gái nhìn thấy
<ubuntu-client> sao ca'c ban chat' mi`nh toa`n nhi`n thay' chu~ kieu nhu: [3m0 [3m]
<_Tux_> mới tưởng mình là hacker chớ
<ubuntu-client> cai` xong roi` thi` la`m sao nua~ ban. oi?
<lewtds> killall Xorg, trong man` hinh` dang nha^p.
<lewtds> an vao` bieu tuong Ubuntu cho^~ go~ password
<lewtds> chon. XFCE
<ubuntu-client> sao no' ra giao dien. khac' khac'
<ubuntu-client> ko nhu ban dau`
<lewtds> uh vì đây là giao diện khác = )
<lewtds> nhẹ hơn
<_Tux_> ubuntu-client: thằng lewtds nó lừa bạn rồi
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> jk
<ubuntu-client> thui du`ng ta.m vay
<ubuntu-client> :)
<ubuntu-client> nhung sao may' to' chay. cham lam('
<ubuntu-client> bat. mai ma` cai' chrome no' ko len
<ubuntu-client> phai mat khoang 1'
<lewtds> h gõ được tiếng Việt oy đấy :v
<lewtds> xóa profile của Chrome đi
<lewtds> tải lại
<ubuntu-client> la`m gi` no' cung cham lam'
<ubuntu-client> mo? cai' na`o cung vay
<ubuntu-client> :(
<_Tux_> [Gia Cát Dự] HDD đến lúc chia tay
<lewtds> dễ thế lắm
<lewtds> :v
<ubuntu-client> cac ban co biet cach nao go~ bo? ubuntuone-syncd ko?
<ubuntu-client> no' van chay
<ubuntu-client> va` van~ 92% cpy
<ubuntu-client> cpu
<ubuntu-client> T.T
<yolo1604> sudo poweroff ~.~
<lewtds> ^ LOL
<lewtds> sudo apt-get remove ubuntuone-client
<ubuntu-client> giup' mi`nh go~ no' ra voi'
<ubuntu-client> luc' trc mi`nh go~ roi`
<ubuntu-client> nhung ko het'
<ubuntu-client> co`n hong? may'
<lewtds> nếu nó vẫn chạy là chưa remove xong oy
<lewtds> khởi động lại chưa?
<lewtds> mà thôi, tắt máy đi ngủ đi LOL
<_Tux_> ubuntu-client: nó bị liên tục
<_Tux_> hay chỉ một lúc?
<_Tux_> ubuntuone á?
<_Tux_> https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+one+cpu+always+at+100&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t
<lewtds> @_Tux_: cái web IRC chat của ubuntu-vn tên là j hả anh?
<_Tux_> :3
<lewtds> à oy
<vubuntor819> al ô
<lewtds> ok
<_Tux_> lewtds: webchat của thằng freenode đó mà
<vubuntor819> hi
<vubuntor819> được rùi
<lewtds> embed luôn à? =))
<vubuntor819> cảm ơn các bạn nhiều nhé
<vubuntor819> ;)
<_Tux_> lewtds: một cái frame thui mà
<vubuntor819> gỡ được nó ra như bỏ được trái núi vậy
<vubuntor819> chạy nhanh hơn hẳn
 * _Tux_ ngày nào cũng dùng ubuntu one
<yolo1604> minh` lai thich nui' ~.~
<_Tux_> chả thấy nó ăn tí CPU nào
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor819> sao của mình toàn 90%
<_Tux_> who know
<_Tux_> vubuntor819: ai bảo gỡ ra
<_Tux_> chưa tìm nguyên nhân
<vubuntor819> rùi đè cho cái máy của mình ậm ạch
<_Tux_> vubuntor819: CPU lởm?
<vubuntor819> bây giờ các bạn giúp mình cài lại giao diện cũ đi
<vubuntor819> :)
<vubuntor819> hix
<lewtds> chả bh dùng cái đấy
<lewtds> dạo này cũng chả dùng dropbox luôn
<_Tux_> vubuntor819: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<_Tux_> and everything is done
<vubuntor819> thế sao giờ lại chạy ngon nghẻ rùi
<lewtds> sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop
<_Tux_> ubuntu one cũng sẽ được cài lại =]]
<lewtds> LOL
<vubuntor819> hix
<vubuntor819> thế cài cái kia bắt buộc phải cài ubuntuone à bạn?
<vubuntor819> :(
<_Tux_> yup
<yolo1604> $ ps aux xem xem cai process nao` an CPU
<_Tux_> 13.04 có thấy ai bảo bị ubuntu one nó chiếm CPU mịa đâu
<yolo1604> cai %CPU column ay'
<vubuntor819> mình gõ top
<_Tux_> dự là thím này
<_Tux_> backup cái khỉ gì đó
<vubuntor819> thì cái ubuntuone-syncd
<vubuntor819> lên đầu
<_Tux_> hoặc sync bla bla bla
<_Tux_> nên nó thế
<vubuntor819> 92%
<yolo1604> kill cai process nao` an %CPU di la xong =.="
<vubuntor819> thì khổ, không kill nổi
<vubuntor819> phải gỡ ra
<yolo1604> google de
<_Tux_> vubuntor819: điêu vl
<vubuntor819> thế là bùm
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor819> :(
<_Tux_> vubuntor819: kill tốt
<vubuntor819> nó lại chạy lại kìa
<_Tux_> kill -9 `pidof ubuntuone-syncd`
<vubuntor819> gỡ ra rồi còn chạy lại
 * _Tux_ của mình đếu thấy ubuntuone-syncd đâu
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> 13.04 này
<vubuntor819> bạn _Tux_  có cách nào tắt nó đi mãi mãi ko?
<lewtds> gỡ ra :3
<lewtds> xóa file
<vubuntor819> để mình cài lại giao diện trước đây với
<lewtds> =))
<lewtds> mình thấy dùng XFCE sướng hơn Unity
<yolo1604> @ubuntor819 : chay debian =))))
<lewtds> +1
<vubuntor819> debain thiếu thốn lắm
<vubuntor819> mình ko dùng được
 * _Tux_ đếu thấy dùng Xfce sướng hơn Unity ở đâu
<yolo1604> minh nghi cac anh em o day ai cung thich debian hon la ubuntu, chang qua stick voi' ubuntu vi` cong dong ubuntu viet ma thoi
<_Tux_> vubuntor819: lởm
<yolo1604> neu khong dung thi thoi, cho tre trau di qua =))
<_Tux_> yolo1604: vơ đũa cả nắm nhé
 * _Tux_ thích dùng windows hơn
<vubuntor819> _Tux_: bây giờ mình muốn cài lại giao diện trước và tắt ubuntu one mãi mãi thì phải làm sao hử bạn?
<_Tux_> yolo1604: đếu pm nha
<_Tux_> bất lịch sự vl
<yolo1604> ....
<_Tux_> vubuntor819: cài lại Windows đi
<_Tux_> =]]
<_Tux_> vubuntor819: https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=ubuntuone-syncd+high+cpu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t
<_Tux_> search
<_Tux_> đọc
<_Tux_> và thể đếu nào cũng có câu trả lời
<_Tux_> mình là mình đếu bị :3
<_Tux_>  Syncing 1000's of files is not that fast at the moment. The U1 team is working to make the syncing of lots of small files faster.
<_Tux_> vubuntor819: khai thật ra coi
<_Tux_> đang sync p0rn lên ubuntu one hở?
<lewtds> LOL sohard
<_Tux_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/872080/comments/13
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 913912 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #872080 Excessive CPU usage in syncdaemon" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<_Tux_> lỗi từ năm 2011 với 2012 cmnr
<_Tux_> ubuntu 13.04 làm gì dính nhể
<lewtds> con bot này có những lệnh nào eh anh
<_Tux_> nếu dính diện rộng thì đã thấy dân tình kêu gào thảm thiết rồi
<_Tux_> lewtds: chịu
<_Tux_> ~help
<_Tux_> !help
<ubot2`> We are here to help you!
<_Tux_> ubot2`: list
<ubot2`> _Tux_: Admin, Bugtracker, Channel, Config, Encyclopedia, Misc, Owner, PackageInfo, and User
<ubot2`> Factoid 'list' not found
<lewtds> à, suppybot
<_Tux_> lewtds: no no
<ubuntu-client2> it
<_Tux_> bot đếu gì của mấy bạn ubuntu á
<lewtds> con này Ubuntu mod lại từ suppy mà
<lewtds> !irc
<_Tux_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/133058/ubuntu-one-taking-up-40-170-of-cpu-usage-with-i5-processor
<ubot2`> IRC (Internet Relay Chat): Bạn có thể dùng hình thức này để nhận được sự giúp đỡ từ các thành viên khác. Để biết cách sử dụng xem link: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=1270
<_Tux_> huehuehue
<lewtds> làm thế nào để đọc được tất cả factoid?
<_Tux_> đoán đếu sai luôn
<_Tux_> 100% bạn kia đang sync cái của nợ gì đó
<_Tux_> lewtds: biết đâu được =))
<lewtds> đang mò lệnh = )
<vubuntor819> cảm ơn mọi người nhiều nhé :) đặc biệt là lewtds!
<lewtds> _Tux_: con này bản cũ thì phải
<lewtds> : D
<vubuntor819> mình lặn đây
<lewtds> packageinfo info gedit
<vubuntor819> :)
<lewtds> !packageinfo info gedit
<ubot2`> lewtds: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lewtds> ! packageinfo info gedit
<ubot2`> lewtds: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lewtds> làm thế nào để ra lệnh trực tiếp cho nó trong public channel?
<lewtds> à à, tag
<lewtds> ubot2`: packageinfo info gedit
<ubot2`> lewtds: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubot2`> 'maverick' is not a valid distribution:
<lewtds> đấy
<lewtds> lỗi kìa
<lewtds> bản từ maverick
<lewtds> mà kênh này tới tận 2 con bot?
<lewtds> một con của canonical, một con tự host?
<ubuntu-client> hong? ca? 2 rui` ban. o*i
<ubuntu-client> :(
<ubuntu-client> alo :)
<ubuntu-client> lewtds:
<lewtds> ?
<ubuntu-client> day
<ubuntu-client> my`nh day
<ubuntu-client> :)
<vubuntor348> được rồi
<vubuntor348> bạn hướng dẫn mình tiếp đi
<vubuntor348> :)
<lewtds> cài lại ubuntuone-client chưa?
<vubuntor348> mình cài lại rồi
<vubuntor348> và mình kill -9 luôn khi chạy ý
<lewtds> thế có vào được unity k?
<vubuntor348> thì nó vẫn bị như trước khi cài xfe
<vubuntor348> không hiện ra 2 cái thanh bên trên và trài
<lewtds> mình khuyên thật là cài lại đi
<lewtds> mò lỗi mệt lắm
<lewtds> người kia dùng thì hướng dẫn người ta một chút về xfce là được
<lewtds> đi mượn một cái usb đâu có khó lắm nhỉ
<vubuntor348> ok
<vubuntor348> vậy cũng được
<vubuntor348> mình muốn sáng ra ko có chuyện gì thôi mà
<vubuntor348> :D
<vubuntor348> vậy cảm ơn bạn nhiều nhé
<vubuntor348> :)
#ubuntu-vn 2014-06-30
<vubuntor617> xin nho cac mem ho tro minh voi
<vubuntor617> minh lo phan vung sai ma mat het du lieu roi
<Stanley00> mời bạn cứ hỏi
<vubuntor617> gio co the phuc hoi lai duoc ko ah
<Stanley00> vậy thì say goodbye luôn đi, thế cho nhanh bạn à
<vubuntor617> oan uong qua
<vubuntor617> minh dung testdisk thay van con ma
<vubuntor617> ten cac o dia van con
#ubuntu-vn 2014-07-01
<_1412> Chào mọi người, mình đang dùng vncviewer, tuy nhiên phần phía dưới của màn hình không hiện lên, mình có kéo thanh cuộn bên phải xuống cũng ko dc, và không kéo lên trở lại được. Mọi người có ai biết trường hợp này không giúp mình với.
<kungan> Xin chào ACE! Cho mình xin hỏi tý  nhé. Mình dùng Ubuntu 12.04 thì rất OK, nay mình cài bản 14.04 thì không thể cài đặt được Clipgrab (có 2 mục báo lỗi 404) và máy thường xuyên bị treo khi tôi vào Ubuntu center (khi mạng bị yếu). Xin quý vị trợ giúp và cách khắc phục. Cám ơn rất nhiều. Tôi mới chuyển sang dùng Ubuntu khoảng 2 tháng và rất thích nó.
<kungan> Xin quý vị chỉ cho PM hỗ trợ dowload khác vì mình hay tải phim trên youtoub
<TuxChanDoi> kungan: youtube-dl
<TuxChanDoi> clipgrab không tải được vì repo đấy có thể bị lỗi
<TuxChanDoi> hết
<kungan> Vậy xin hướng dẫn cách khắc phục, có cần phải cài Ubuntu lại không?Thanks
<TuxChanDoi> kungan: mình thấy mình nói đủ thông tin rồi
<kungan> Vậy xin cám ơn nhiều.
<kungan> Cám ơn bạn nhiều. Mình mới cài  Youtube-dl và đang dùng thử nè.
<vubuntor648> Chào mọi người, usb của mình không thể xóa dữ liệu được, dùng sudo rm -rf * thì nó báo rm: cannot remove ‘.........’: Read-only file system
<vubuntor648> Mình thử umount bằng lệnh umount /dev/sdb1 thì kết quả là Error unmounting block device 8:17: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.UDisks2.Error.DeviceBusy: Error unmounting /dev/sdb1: Command-line `umount  "/media/user/ARCHBANG"' exited with non-zero exit status 1: umount: /media/user/ARCHBANG: device is busy.         (In some cases useful info about processes that use          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<vubuntor648> Ai gặp trường hợp này rồi giúp mình với
<vubuntor648> Mình paste ở đây cho dễ nhìn http://paste.ubuntu.com/7730149/
<SuperLuserv2> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - paste.ubuntu.com
<Stanley00> vubuntor648: hmm... câu lệnh mount của bạn có vẻ không đúng lắm, bạn cần umount cái gì?
<Stanley00> à, nvm, mình nhìn nhầm tí,
<Stanley00> nó không umount được vì đang có process sử dụng /dev/sdb1, bạn chạy lệnh "lsof /dev/sdb1" để biết process nào đang dùng
<Stanley00> thường là do bạn đang cd vào trong /media/user/ARCHBANG
<Stanley00> lsof /media/user/ARCHBANG mới đúng nha bạn
<vubuntor648> Tks bạn
<vubuntor648> mình out ra rồi umount lại
<vubuntor648> thì được thế này
<vubuntor648> mount: cannot remount block device /dev/sdb1 read-write, is write-protected
<Stanley00> vubuntor648: đó là một vấn đề khác, bạn đã từng dùng dd để ghi file iso của archbang lên usb?
<vubuntor648> bạn mình dùng, và giờ mình lấy lại usb thì thế này
<Stanley00> à, nói chung là usb đó giờ coi như vứt, bạn phải format lại mới dùng được.
<vubuntor648> uhm, mình đang muốn format mà chưa biết cách làm
<vubuntor648> cắm vào window thì nó không nhận
<vubuntor648> cắm vào linux thì nó không cho làm gì cả
<Stanley00> đầu tiên là unmount cái usb ra. sau đó là "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=1M count=1", rồi dùng gparted hoặc qua window format bình thường nha bạn. Nhớ lưu ý kỹ chỗ /dev/sdb
<Stanley00> phải chắc chắn nó là tên usb, làm lung tung là hỏng cả hệ thống đấy, vì nó đụng tới MBR
<vubuntor648> unmount usb nghĩa là dùng lệnh umount đúng ko cậu
<Stanley00> "sudo umount /dev/sdb1"
<vubuntor648> unmount thì ko có gì xuất ra
<vubuntor648> còn "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=1M count=1"
<vubuntor648> thì ra được
<vubuntor648> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7730228/
<SuperLuserv2> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - paste.ubuntu.com
<vubuntor648> done
<vubuntor648> tks Stanley00 nh
<Stanley00> welcome, lần sau nhận đồ trả lại thì nên check kỹ tí, đáng nhẽ vụ này là phải kêu bạn của bạn sửa mới đúng đấy ;)
#ubuntu-vn 2014-07-02
<vubuntor270> Ai giúp em với. Máy em mới xuất hiện accout mới là Guest Session, em không xóa được. vào system setting thì không thấy guest nay. Xin chỉ giúp em cách xoa
<favadi> .g disable guest sesion ubuntu
<SuperLuserv2> favadi: http://askubuntu.com/questions/451526/removing-guest-session-at-login-in-ubuntu-14-04
<favadi> vubuntor270, mới xuất hiện?
<favadi> trước đó nó không có?
<vubuntor270> Dạ
<vubuntor270> Em là người mới nên nhờ anh chị hướng dẫn kỹ một chút
<favadi> vubuntor270, vậy tại sao bạn cần disable guest session?
<vubuntor270> Em muốn chỉ sử dụng 1 user thôi: với quyền ad
<vubuntor270> Hiện có 2 user" Cuong và guest sesion
<favadi> vubuntor270, vậy bạn cứ dùng user Cuong thôi, còn guest session thì kệ nó
<favadi> :D
<favadi> vubuntor270, còn trong hướng dẫn thì bạn không hiểu chỗ nào?
<vubuntor270> Dạ em đang làm quen sử dụng. nên cần tháo gở mấy thứ cơ bản này
<vubuntor270> Em dùng lệnh : sudo userdel Guest Session
<favadi> vubuntor270, bạn thấy ai hướng dẫn dùng command trên?
<vubuntor270> Nó hiện thế này: Options:   -f, --force                   force removal of files,                                 even if not owned by user   -h, --help                    display this help message and exit   -r, --remove                  remove home directory and mail spool   -R, --root CHROOT_DIR         directory to chroot into   -Z, --selinux-user            remove any SELinux user mapping for the user
<vubuntor270> dạ em tìm trên web thôi
<favadi> vubuntor270, thế bạn có hiểu nó có nghĩa gì không?
<vubuntor270> em nghĩ đó là del accout Guest
<favadi> lời khuyên: đừng đoán, đừng nghĩ khi gõ dòng nào bắt đầu bằng sudo
<favadi> vubuntor270, khi nào bạn biết chắc thì hãy gõ sudo
<vubuntor270> Vâng cảm ơn anh, chị đã nhiệt tình trả lời
<vubuntor270> Thực sự gặp nhiều khó khăn cho người mới với HĐH này, vì khi cài xong HĐH cần cài nhiều ứng dụng đi kèm để phục vụ công việc
<redlotus> HDH khac khong phai cai ung dung phuc vu cong viec? :v
<vubuntor270> Nhưng khi cài thêm một số ứng dụng bắt buộc phải biết lệnh
<redlotus> Do la do ban tu lam kho minh thoi, co software center de lam gi -_-.
<vubuntor270> Chạy file deb có center hổ trợ, nhưng một số đuôi khác lại không được phải không anh, chị?
<Stanley00> redlotus: e hèm, sn không gõ tiếng việt được à? =]]
<redlotus> Stanley00: chuyen qua chuyen lai ibus no teo, buc minh tat mia no di roi anh =]].
<redlotus> P/s I am a nutshell :v
<Stanley00> redlotus: hmm... support bên này thì nên mở lên đi, /me cũng phải mở ibus để nhắc nhở này ;)
<vubuntor270> Quan trọng là bạn redlotus đã nhiệt tình trả lời, dấu má không quan trọng
<redlotus> Stanley00: ok, use english right now :v.
<vubuntor270> Xin anh chị chỉ giúp cách tiếp cận ban đầu cho những người mới như em với
<redlotus> First rule, do not type any command that you do not know what it do exactly.
 * Stanley00 tưởng first rule là : quên quách window và cách làm việc trên window chứ nhỉ? :P
<redlotus> Zero rule, back to windoze :v
<redlotus> plus dont try to fsck yourself by using linux :v
<Stanley00> redlotus: +1 =]]
<vubuntor270> Em đang dùng ubuntu theo cách hiểu của windows, nó giúp em cài được hệ điều hành, một số ứng dụng và unikey. Em ghõ tiếng việt khong dấu 2 ngày nay
<vubuntor270> Hôm qua mới cài được unikey.
<Stanley00> unikey hay ibus-unikey?
<redlotus> Second rule, use Software Center to install everything you need, It have friendly UI.
<vubuntor270> x unikey
<Stanley00> OK, đó là lý do có cái rule đầu tiên của /me, you're doing it wrong!
<vubuntor270> Nếu nhìn giao diện và đọc lỏm bỏm tiếng anh cũng cài được sơ sơ. Nhưng nếu đưa vào sử dụng thì rất khó vì em làm dịch vj photo và in ấn
<redlotus> Forget windoze please, Linux is not windoze.
<vubuntor270> rất nhiều phần mềm em phải sử dụng để khách vào có thể mở và in được
<vubuntor270> và kết nối nhiều thiết bị đi kèm như máy in, scan, máy in khổ lớn
<Stanley00> vubuntor270: nói thật là tới đây thì tôi thấy là bạn nên theo rule zero bên trên. Dùng ubuntu làm gì cho khổ bản thân?
<redlotus> Stanley00: take that case, I fly away :D.
<vubuntor270> Dạ em vẫn dùng win tại cửa hàng
<vubuntor270> Em muốn học hỏi thêm
<vubuntor270> và có giải pháp cho vấn đề virus vì tiệm photo anh biết rồi
<vubuntor270> rất nhiều usb và virus độc
<OfficeCrab> vi dút
<vubuntor270> Xin đừng cười người mới, em tủi thân
<vubuntor270> Xin cảm ơn anh chị đã trả lời. Xin chào và chúc vui vẻ.
<vubuntor457> alo
<Stanley00> yes?
#ubuntu-vn 2014-07-03
<vubuntor995> Em mới cài ubuntu, cài soft gì cũng chậm, nghe bảo do sources.list, các anh chỉ em thêm với ạ
#ubuntu-vn 2014-07-04
<vubuntor908> xin chào
<vubuntor908> xin chào
<vubuntor908> có ai không
<vubuntor212> Hi mọi người
<vubuntor212> Mình cài
<vubuntor212> Archlinux
<vubuntor212> sau đó reboot, tiếp tục cài Display server Xorg, Display manager SLiM và cuối cùng là Window managers DWM
<vubuntor212> và reboot để vào giao diện đồ họa DWM, tuy nhiên đến đây thì nó hiện ra màn hình login console, sau 1s thì không còn gì xuất hiện ngoại trừ 1 ký tự _ duy nhất trên màn h
<vubuntor212> ình
<vubuntor212> không thể làm được gì với màn hình này, mọi người ai biết hiện tượng này giúp mình với
<vubuntor701> hi cac bac
<vubuntor701> minh dang build php tren litespeed thi gap loi nay
<vubuntor701> checking libexpat install dir... /usr/kerberos configure: error: not found. Please reinstall the expat distribution.
<_1412_> ?
<_1412_> Hi mọi người
<_1412_> Mình gặp vấn đề khi cài archlinux
<_1412_> sau khi boot thì màn hình chỉ có duy nhất 1 character _ xuất hiện trên màn hình
<_1412_> không nhấn được bất kỳ phím nào
<_1412_> bạn nào biết trường hợp này giúp mình với
<favadi> cớ sao cài arch linux lại vô ubuntu-vn hỏi
 * favadi trỏ _1412_ sang #archlinuxvn
<DCT-GT> hello
<DCT-GT> hello
<DCT-GT> có ai giúp em với
<n0bawk> giusp?
#ubuntu-vn 2014-07-05
<vubuntor225> có anh em nào bị lỗi khỏi động ubuntu như mình không? giờ không vào ubuntu được, mình cài bản 14.04
<n0bawk> ko vào được như thế nào
<n0bawk> có vô vàn kiểu ko vào đc :))
#ubuntu-vn 2015-06-29
<vubuntor191> Ê
<vubuntor191> có ai ko
<vubuntor191> cho em hỏi bị lỗi
<vubuntor191> gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R Image boot:
<vubuntor191> thì làm sao sửa ạ
<vubuntor191> có ai ko ạ
<vubuntor191> giúp em với
<vubuntor191> em res máy, f12, vô USB , xong nó hiện lỗi gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R Image boot:
<vubuntor191> ad min  giúp em mới ạ
<vubuntor191> với
<vubuntor297> admin cho em hỏi, em cài ubuntu bằng usb . em res máy, bấm F12, chọn USB xong nó hiện ra lỗi gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R Image boot: :'( ,
<vubuntor297> giúp em sửa vs ạ
<Raven27> help vấn đề với vpn
<Raven27> mình tạo kết nối vpn tới mạng cơ quan
<Raven27> đúng username, pass cũng như ip nhưng báo failed
<Raven27> trong khi trên đt cũng như thế mà lại dc là vì sao ?
<Raven27> à, máy chủ chạy windows nha mấy bác :D
<MrTuxHdb> vì nó ghét người dùng ubuntu
<MrTuxHdb> hết
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<Raven27> haizz
<Raven27> ko vpn được vô cơ quan thì căng đa :(
<Raven27> ko lẽ làm con máy ảo chỉ để vpn :v
<Raven27> vs cả in ấn nữa
<Raven27> mợ, biết trình còi cài ubuntu dễ bị mất dữ liệu
<Raven27> cẩn thận, đọc kĩ từng chữ từng chữ
<Raven27> đm, 1 phuts lơ đễnh click ko nhìn phát nó gộp 3 ổ đĩa thành 1 rồi cài ubuntu
<Raven27> bay sạch data bao nhiêu lâu thu thập
 * Raven27 đập đầu vào tường 
<MrTuxHdb> good for you
<MrTuxHdb> đỡ được 100GB porn
<Raven27> cái đó tiếc nhất đấy ông :(
<Raven27> chọn lọc sau bao năm chinh chiến down porn
<Raven27> từ hồi mạng còn 128kb/s tới nay là 1.2mb/s
<Raven27> quit
<Raven27> buồn óa
#ubuntu-vn 2015-06-30
<vubuntor589> Hi all !
#ubuntu-vn 2015-07-01
<vubuntor651> abc
<vubuntor651> tôi cài ubuntu = usb sao ko dc
<vubuntor651> gggg
#ubuntu-vn 2015-07-02
<Raven27> nghĩ mà buồn cười các đồng chí ạ
<Raven27> quyết tâm dứt áo windows chuyển sang linux
<Raven27> thế mà giờ đây phải ngồi cặm cụi cài win vào máy ảo
<Raven27> để tránh mấy cái rắc rối ko đáng có
<Raven27> printer, vpn, .Net, ....
<SearingCrab> VPN xử lý dễ ẹc mà
<SearingCrab> printer thì tùy, có driver thì ngon mà không có thì khóc
<Raven27> bên em toàn cà nông
<Raven27> đau đầu :(
<SearingCrab> canon thì khó
<SearingCrab> brother thì ok
<SearingCrab> mà tốt nhất mua máy in này support postcript
<Raven27> em nghe nói hp cũng chạy dc
<SearingCrab> trước dùng con toshiba support postcript
<SearingCrab> in qua mạng, sharing các thứ ngon lành hết
<Raven27> thế éo nào hãng nào mình bik cũng chạy dc
<SearingCrab> không phải cài bất cứ 1 cái gì luôn
<SearingCrab> còn windows thì vật vờ lên xuống
<Raven27> trừ cái hãng cơ quan xài
<SearingCrab> tóm lại, use postcript stuff
<Raven27> cái .Net là đau đầu nhất
<SearingCrab> .net thì chịu
<Raven27> phần mềm quản lý chạy trên nền web
<Raven27> bắt phải có .Net
<SearingCrab> thế bỏ vào máy ảo thôi
<Raven27> vầng
<SearingCrab> thực ra dùng mono (chắc) cũng được
<SearingCrab> nhưng tôi
<SearingCrab> thôi*
<SearingCrab> lằng nhằng làm gì
<Raven27> thế nên giờ em đang cài máy ảo vậy
<SearingCrab> máy ảo giờ nhẹ bẫng
<SearingCrab> vấn đề gì đâu
<Raven27> nói như đồng chí mít tơ tút
<Raven27> thôi cài mẹ cái máy ảo win cho đỡ lằng nhằng
<Raven27> :D
#ubuntu-vn 2015-07-05
<vubuntor592> hi
<vubuntor592> có ai hok cho mình hỏi 1 xíu
#ubuntu-vn 2016-07-07
<vubuntor291> hello, i am antinetcut for ubuntu studio 16.04, please! thanks
<vubuntor723> xin chào cả nhà
<vubuntor723> tuxcut bị lỗi không mở lên dc, giờ ubuntu studio 16.04 của mình hết vào mạng được rồi
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor723: cái đó là arp poison thôi
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor723: ở đây toàn người bình thường
<MrTuxHdb> không có biết hack
<vubuntor723> vậy  giờ sửa lỗi thế nào hé bạn, lúc vào được lúc lại k vào được mặc dù vẫn đang kết nối với wifi đàng hoàng
 * MrTuxHdb chưa hiểu bạn muốn giề
#ubuntu-vn 2016-07-09
<vubuntor011> xin chào cả nhà
<DoomCrab> ngủ đi
<vubuntor011> hôm nay ubuntu của em không thể kết nối mạng nữa rôi
<MrTuxHdb> well, C50 hacked it
<vubuntor011> chẳng hiểu vì sao
<vubuntor011> đã search google làm tất cả nhưng không được
<vubuntor011> may là nhờ hđh windows chứ không thì nghỉ xài ubuntu là còn tức
<n0bawk> quit luoon :))
<vubuntor191> không thể đặt câu hỏi ở diền đàn
<vubuntor191> có nhiều thứ khó hiểu thế hjhjh
<n0bawk> vubuntor191: bạn thử vào tắt cái power management trong phần cáu hình network ở windows đi
<n0bawk> vubuntor191: rồi reboot vào ubuntu
<n0bawk> !network
#ubuntu-vn 2017-07-05
<CoconutCrab> oooohhhh
<nullstring> this place pretty active?
<CoconutCrab> as active as a senile deaf bat I guess
<nullstring> well eitherway, I have a question thats a litte offtopic
<CoconutCrab> please ask
<nullstring> im taking a TESOL course in hcmc. I need a usb-c to hdmi/vga adapter
<nullstring> no idea where to get one of those in this city
<nullstring> I have an xps 13
<nullstring> might this be a good place to ask that?
<CoconutCrab> hmm, I guess there are plenty?
<CoconutCrab> wait a bit
<nullstring> plenty of?
<CoconutCrab> http://thuonggiado.vn/dau-chuyen-hdmi-cap-chuyen-doi-hdmi-dau-noi-hdmi-bo-chia-usb-hub/12312/cap-chuyen-doi-type-c-usb-sang-vga-va-usb-3.0.html <---
<CoconutCrab> plenty of place that sell them
<nullstring> forgive me, you'll have to spoonfeed me a bit here. is that an online store?
<nullstring> or does it have a storefront
<CoconutCrab> ah
<CoconutCrab> sorry
<CoconutCrab> I don't live in HCM city but in the north
<nullstring> right ok
<CoconutCrab> please ask your question in #vnluser
<nullstring> thanks!
<CoconutCrab> that channel is way more active
<nullstring> appreacite it CoconutCrab . I know im asking to be spponfed which is.. not what I like to do
<nullstring> but in a bit of a bind
#ubuntu-vn 2020-07-04
<jade1> xin chào
<jade1> mình muốn dùng dm-crypt trên cái router mới mua(chạy trên OpenWrt), và muốn plausible deniability. Mình dùng LUKS detached header thì cái header chiếm tới 16MB(trong khi mình chỉ có 28MB bộ nhớ thôi)
<jade1> thế là mình chuyển sang plain mode, nhưng khi chạy cryptsetup --hash sha256 plainOpen /dev/sda1 --key-file=key.img, thì nó lại báo lỗi "device-mapper: reload ioctl on   failed: No such file or directory". Giúp mình với
<jade1> dùng LUKS thì vẫn được, nhưng plain mode thì lại không. mình tìm Google mấy ngày rồi nhưng không có kết quả.
<jade1> output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DNKFhmXVnN/
#ubuntu-vn 2020-07-05
<SadCrab> :3
<SadCrab> to late
